# What's inside your makeup bag?



## sugarting

ok let me start first:
*makeup bag*- Lesportsac (plain black)

*foundation* - Dior "skin" powder foundation (doesnt really cover well if you have       uneven skin tone). i do use it with a powder brush coz it's a lot lighter with the brush

*eyeliner*- l'oreal liquid eyeliner in black (i like to draw a very thin line and this one works)

*lip gloss*- inc: chanel (a brown shimmery color #64), tarte(roger and mimi, slightly on the gold side), nars(orgasm, a peachy color, my fav) and benefit (kiss me, the only pinky color which i dont use very often)

*mist*-H20 oasis mist ( my skin tend to get really dry n flaky so i cant live without it, i've tried many but this one really hydrates without making my makeup look cakey)

*hand cream*- christian dior all day wrinkle cream  (just some samples)

*others*: kiehl's lip balm w/spf15, rosebud salve(gotta have it, rite?!) Q-tips, hellokitty nailclip, and that's pretty much all i've got!

so what's in your makeup bag?


----------



## kellyLV

nars blush(desire)
Shu Uemura lolishine lipstick-(357)
Awake Powder Foundation
bodyshop's eye definer-(slate)
Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer-(nude)
smith's Rosebud salve


----------



## Cristina

My bag is a super cute hot pink vinyl Clinique freebie thing.

undereye concealer - MAC studio touch-up stick
foundation - clinique superfit in creamwhip
eyeshadow - clinique colour surge eyeshadow duos in blackberry frost and double date; lorac limited edition eyeshadow palette in sizzling hot
eyeliner - loreal lineur intense in black; clinique kohl eye shaper in black
blush - elizabeth arden blush in... actually, I don't know the color
mascara - clinique high impact mascara
lip gloss - MAC lipglass in chai

foundation sponge, various eyeshadow brushes, big fluffy blush brush


----------



## pyrexia

My makeup bag: Lulu Guinness pink pouch that says "Shop til you drop" :shame:

Foundation: ZA two-way foundation.. i've used this for years and found that it gives me the best coverage and really evens out my skin tone. 

Concealer: MAC touchup stick

Mascara: Diorshow waterproof in black

Eyeliner: Diorshow waterproof in black

Lipgloss: Dior Addict Ultragloss Peal Shine

and one tube of neutrogena lip moisturizer


----------



## nikki213

Makeup bag - Pochette Accessoires

Chanel Lipgloss #13, Mark Lipgloss, Juicy Tube, Avon Intense Moisture Lip Balm, compact, floss, Avon eyeliner, Q-Tips(can't live without them), hair elastics, tampons, Playtex fresh wipes, tweezers, Lip Venom, and Victoria's Secret Lip Plumper


----------



## sandylainey

Make-up bag: Jo Malone make-up pouch
Sue Devitt lipgloss in Shiraz
Fusion beauty lipgloss in Sexy and Sweet
Biotherm concealer
Sue Devitt pressed powder/compact in Tanami
Lancome lipstick in Champagne
La Prairie cellular luxe lip treatment
Laura Mercier lipliner in Chestnut
Sue Devitt lipliner in Salay
MAC lipliners in Spice and Cedar
Jo Malone vitamin E lip conditioner
La prairie lipstick in Rose Automine
Dental Floss
Clear eyes eye drops
Swarovski hair clip
Jo malone sample cologne of nectarine blossom and honey
Laura Mercier hand cream in Creme Brulee
Tic Tacs


----------



## twinkle.tink

Everyday make-up bag:

*makeup bag*- Vuitton Pochette Cosm&#233;tique

*foundation* - Chanel Double Perfection Fluide
*powder* - Chanel Double Perfection Compact
*blush*- Irreelle Blush (use for higlight on eyes, too)
*eyeliner*-Sephora crayon (use for brows, too)
*lipstick*- Lancome Juicy wear, candy apple and apricot fizz
*eye shadow* - cargo
*mascara* - Dior show
*cologne*- sex on the beach
*others*:  rosebud salve (yes, gotta have it..lol)


----------



## ilzabet

in handbag:  makeup bag (striped le sport sac)

black goodie ouchless and sephora clear snagless hairties
travel sized fekkai glossing cream (saving grace!)
visine for contacts 
extra lenses case
lenses solution
tampons
burts bees cuticle cream
nail file
chanel glossimer in spark
one of those tide stain remover pens (miracle!!)
dr pepper lip smackers
perfume atomizer (shalimar)
body shop blotting papers in case
ficcare clip (the bird beak looking one)

every day makeup at home:  nicky and joe rosebud case
bare minerals in fair
mineral veil
studio fx in nc15 (if i'm being lazy)
benefit dandelion
laura mercier eye base in linen
sheiseido eyelash curler
l'oreal voluminous mascara in very black
chanel glossimer in spark


----------



## princessDD

Makeup bag - Initial 'D' - JAM by Jana Feifer 
Refresh Tears Eye drops
Smashbox 35MM Lipgloss
HardCandy LoveChild Lipgloss
Prescrptives Flawless Skin Concealer
Skin Ceuticals Daily Sun Defense SPF 20
Chapstick Lip Moisturizer in Vanilla Mint
Dental Floss
Hand Sanatizer 
Tissue


----------



## JenJen

1. Makeup bag-super cute watermelon makeup bag! I am way anal retentive about the contents of my makeup bag, it is virtually a mini convenient mart:
2. Chantecaille lipgloss in "Mirth"/Guava & Nectar lipgloss compact with Sephora retractable lip brush
3. Fresh concealer #3
4. Petite tweezers by Tweezerman
5. Bobbi Brown gel eyeliner in Chocolate Shimmer ink
6. Paula Dorf transformer brush (for eyelining)
7. Paul & Joe blotting papers
8. Swiss Army mini hot pink pocket knife
9. Mini floss
10. Swab Plus makeup remover q-tips (the greatest makeup invention ever I swear by it, check it out!)/regular qtips
11. Mini keychain flashlight (for rummaging through the makeup bag at night on your way out)
12.Contact solution vial
13. Super thin mirror compact
14. Tissues
15. Aspirin
16. Icebreakers Ice Cube gum
17. Sample size perfume spray, perfume of the week
18. Mini pen
19. cross necklace
20. Hair elastics/Bobbi pins
21. Mac eyeliner pencil in "Teddy"
22. Prescriptives "Lash Envy" mascara/Maybelline Greatest Lash in blackest black
23. Hand lotion
24. La Mer creme sample size
25. Tampons
26. Bandaids/safety pins
27. Nail Clipper/file
28. Shout wipe
29. Extra pair of contacts
30. Shu Uemura eyeshadow (to fill in eyebrows) in M Brown 871 (Can't believe they discontinued it...)/Sephora professional smudge brush


----------



## The Snorks

Makeup bag:  Le Sportsac (the design looks tres- 70's)
Shu Uemura Gold eyelash curler
Shu Uemura mascara
Shu Uemura black liquid eyeliner pen (my favorite!)
Benefit Playstick in Jump Rope
MAC concealor, SPF 35
Tarte Tickled Pink stick blush
Tarte Eyebrow kit
MAC Viva Glam IV lipstick
Lip Venom in pink sparkle
Bare Essentials shadow in Retro
Kiehl's Avocado Eye cream (I use it for when I get dry patches)
Benefit Dandelion blush


----------



## jydeals1

Lipgloss
Chapstick 
Oil Blotting sheets 
Clinique moisture surge face spray
Hand sanitizer 
Pack of gum 
Mirror


----------



## twinkle.tink

JenJen said:


> 1. Makeup bag-super cute watermelon makeup bag! I am way anal retentive about the contents of my makeup bag, it is virtually a mini convenient mart:
> 2. Chantecaille lipgloss in "Mirth"/Guava & Nectar lipgloss compact with Sephora retractable lip brush
> 3. Fresh concealer #3
> 4. Petite tweezers by Tweezerman
> 5. Bobbi Brown gel eyeliner in Chocolate Shimmer ink
> 6. Paula Dorf transformer brush (for eyelining)
> 7. Paul & Joe blotting papers
> 8. Swiss Army mini hot pink pocket knife
> 9. Mini floss
> 10. Swab Plus makeup remover q-tips (the greatest makeup invention ever I swear by it, check it out!)/regular qtips
> 11. Mini keychain flashlight (for rummaging through the makeup bag at night on your way out)
> 12.Contact solution vial
> 13. Super thin mirror compact
> 14. Tissues
> 15. Aspirin
> 16. Icebreakers Ice Cube gum
> 17. Sample size perfume spray, perfume of the week
> 18. Mini pen
> 19. cross necklace
> 20. Hair elastics/Bobbi pins
> 21. Mac eyeliner pencil in "Teddy"
> 22. Prescriptives "Lash Envy" mascara/Maybelline Greatest Lash in blackest black
> 23. Hand lotion
> 24. La Mer creme sample size
> 25. Tampons
> 26. Bandaids/safety pins
> 27. Nail Clipper/file
> 28. Shout wipe
> 29. Extra pair of contacts
> 30. Shu Uemura eyeshadow (to fill in eyebrows) in M Brown 871 (Can't believe they discontinued it...)/Sephora professional smudge brush


 
Wow! I am so impressed!


----------



## sugarting

never thought of using kiehl's avodaco eyecream on dry patches... great trick!!


----------



## kymmie

Make up bag: LV pochette

Foundation:  Estee Lauder Ideal Matte in soft sand
Powder compact:  Estee Lauder Double Matte in transparent
Blush:  Clinique pink blush
Clinique blush brush
Eyelash curler -- came with some sort of gift with purchase
Mascara: Estee Lauder Lash XL in black
Lotion:  Clinique moisture surge 
Lipliner: Estee Lauder Spice
Lipstick:  Clinique - baby kiss
Lipglosses:  Clinique - clear, shy beige, sunshine, black honey
softlips balm in vanilla and cherry
lipsmackers - strawberry cupcake, bubble gum

lippmann collection "the stripper" to go nail polish remover packet


----------



## lucidbabe

Dior Cosmetics Barrel Bag with Zip Pull Handle

Kheils Lip Balm
Ettusias Lip gloss (Pink Shimmer)
Bobbi Brown Concealer
Tweezerman Tweezers
Dior Eyebrow pencil
Majorlica majorca Eye pencil (green)


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Make up bag:  Louis Vuitton monogram cosmetic bag


1. MAC mattifier
2. MAC prolonged wear lustre in Jazz-y-Razz
3. Dirty Girl lip gloss
4. Sugar Baby lip gloss in Superstar
5. MAC prep and prime for lips
6. Systane eye drops 
7. MAC lipliner in Creamola
8. Clinique lip liner in honeystick
9. Clinique travel mascars (don't know name, label wore off)
10. Lip brush
11. Clinique eye liner in slate
12. MAC blot powder
13. Tide spot remover (yep, I am a slob!)
14. Clean and Clear blot papers


----------



## xoAKIxo

make up bag: lesportsac tokidoki pouch (that I keep in my purse everyday)

mac liquid liner black
mac blot power medium
mac lipgelee in cellopink
dior lipgloss
mac tinted lip conditioner
body & soul foundation compact (love it!)


----------



## sw0pp

Le Sportsac Makeup bag in Chrome Cinder (the color is discontinued I think), still looks like new after one year of daily use, containing:

Chanel Double Perfection Compacte in Sable
MAC Carbon e/s
MAC Humid e/s
Estée Lauder Eye Defining Liner in Softsmudge Black
Giorgio Armani Mania Lipstick #1 (or #2, can't remember)


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

My makeup bag is by LeSportsac.  It has a floral design that is somewhat reminicent of kimono fabric.  In it I have:

Face:  Sephora powder foundation

Eyes:  Sephora mascara, liquid eyeliner, and eyeshadow (violet)

Lips:  Sephora lipstick (deep red), two shades of DiorKiss gloss, a tube of Carmex

Fragrance:  a purse size bottle of J'adore

Hair:  a plain black hair elastic


----------



## Pursegrrl

I have a couple makeup bags:  a nylon Prada I've had for years and a Damier LV cosmetics pouch.

Inside...

1. Lancome Adaptive foundation
2. L'Oreal hydra perfecte concealer (in a tube)
3. Lancome eyebrow pencil with a small brush on one end
4. Lorac eye shadows (6 or 7 various shades)
5. Benefit bad gal liner
6. Dior Show mascara
7. Benefit Smoooch lip plumper
8. L'oreal and lancome lipsticks (3-4 shades)
9. L'oreal rouge pulp lip gloss
10. Chanel lip glossimer
11. Bonne Bell lip smacker
a hair elastic


----------



## knn

Sunblock- Hawaiin tropics for face

Powder foundation- clinique natural looking powder/foundation or KANEBO

Blush- clinique honey blush

lipstick- clinique tutti frutti


----------



## Coachlover123

Foundation- Bare Escentuals light, warmth and mineral veil
Bare Escentuals brush and other no name brushes
Eyeliner- Almay and Bare Escentuals eye liner quad
Mascara- Bare Escentuals Big tease mascara
a bunch of eyeshadows, lip glosses etc.
Mary Kay clear lipgloss
Mary Kay eyesicles eye shadow


----------



## carrie13

My everyday makeup bag is a Coach one.  Includes:

Face: 
Origins Have a Nice day lotion
No foundation or powder - ran out and need to get some more

Eyes:
MAC eyeliner in Indigo, Ebony, Minted, and Tarnish
Clinique eyeliner - not sure of color but is a mossy green
Dior Show Mascara
Eyelash Curler
Some different eyeshadows - I think they are Sephora brand

Lips:
MAC Lipglass in Oh Baby
Nars Lipgloss in Orgasm
Cargo Lipgloss Duo in Machu Picchu  
Nars lipliners - a couple different colors
Kiehl's lip balm

Other:
MAC pigment in Tan
Tweezers
Eyebrow comb
Makeup brushes
Nail polish remover pads


----------



## LakersGyrl2003

Louis Vuitton Poche Toilette 19

Mac Studio Fix C35
Mac Select Sheer Pressed Powder NC35
Mac 266 Brush
Mac Fluidline Blacktrack
Lancome Colour Focus Filigree/Blink
Dior Show Mascara Black
Dior Maximeyes Black
Lancome Juicy Tubes Sun Bronze
Mac Zoom Lash Zoom Black
Mac Liquid Liner Point Black
Vincent Longo Liquid Eyeliner Black
Mac Eyelash Curler
Q-Tips 30 count travel size
Victoria's Secret Draw Me a Line Lip Liner 32 Nude Brown
Mac Mascara X Black
Mac Liquid Eyeliner
Mac Eyebrow Pencil Velvetone
Victoria's Secret Lip Gloss Juiced Berry
Mac Plushglass Wet Wild Wonderful
Mac Lustreglass Ornamental
Mac Creamstick Liner Cream O' Spice
Mac Creamstick Liner Beurre
Mac Eyeshadow Bronze
Mac Eyeshadow Vanilla
Mac Eyeshadow Soft Brown
Clean and Clear Oil Absorbing Sheets
Mac Lip Varnish Hard Coral
Mac Pigment Copper Sparkle
Mac Pigment Pink Bronze
Mac Pigment Accent Red
Mac Pigment Blue Brown
Mac Pigment Vanilla
Mac Pigment Dark Soul
Mac Pigment Naked
Mac Pigment Chocolate Brown
Mac Pigment Tan
Mac Pigment Subtle







I didn't even realize how much I have... WOW


----------



## BagLadie

I have a MAC black makeup bag (nice silver zipper) and it's small enough to throw into my handbag.  I love it because I can also throw it into the washing machine when needed.  I carry with me lipgloss....powder etc.  At home I have drawers and drawers of makeup!  Isn't it great being a girl?!


----------



## MAGs

MAC Foundation
Clinique pressed powder
Duwop Lipvenom
blush brush
Estee Lauder bronzer
Eyelash Curler
Clinique long pretty lash mascara
MAC concealer
a white eyeliner from...i dunno hehehehhe


----------



## Corrinne

Cristina said:


> My bag is a super cute hot pink vinyl Clinique freebie thing.
> 
> undereye concealer - MAC studio touch-up stick
> foundation - clinique superfit in creamwhip
> eyeshadow - clinique colour surge eyeshadow duos in blackberry frost and double date; lorac limited edition eyeshadow palette in sizzling hot
> eyeliner - loreal lineur intense in black; clinique kohl eye shaper in black
> blush - elizabeth arden blush in... actually, I don't know the color
> mascara - clinique high impact mascara
> lip gloss - MAC lipglass in chai
> 
> foundation sponge, various eyeshadow brushes, big fluffy blush brush



I have that bag too, i love it its too cute!  
-Chanel tinted moisturizer in Sunlit
-Loreal perfect match consealer (seriously, its the only one thats actually coverd my dark circles and blends well)
-Maybelline Great lash
-Cinique blush, and a big fluffy Clinique blush brush 
I also have a bunch of asorted eyeshadow and liner samples which i dont feel like digging for to get the names


----------



## ashlend

I doubt I can list it all from memory but I'll try. 

Dr. Dennis Gross tinted moisturizer in Light
Clinique line smoothing concealer in Ivory
Benefit Dandelion 
Clinique Naturally Glossy mascara in black 
Max Factor Stretch and Separate mascara in brown 
Revlon Colorstay eyeliner in taupe and navy
Stila convertible eye colors in Clove, Stone, Berry and Onyx
Stila eyeshadow in Eden 
Aquaphor (for the lips)
Bigelow clear Mentha lip shine
Delux lip glosses in Johnnie, Odin and Rowan 
Hard Candy Stain & Shine in Stop
Armani lipsticks in #21 and #6
Clinique lipstick in Bamboo Pink 
Laura Mercier lipstick in Courtisane 
Nars lipstick in Dolce Vita
Clinique lipliner in Sheer Rose
Chanel lipliner in Pink Praline
Neutrogena Q10 eye cream (a staple for several years)
Shu eyelash curler, cleaned-off mascara wand for grooming brows, eyeshadow brush, makeup remover wipes

I'm sure as soon as I hit post, I'll think of a couple more things I forgot.


----------



## teesa2you

Bare Minerals Mineral Veil
Bobbi Brown Kabuki Brush w/ its own case
I have at least 3 lipsticks 
...and 3 lip glosses
...and 2 lip plumpers 
Lotion
hairspray
shout wipe
tampons


----------



## Zuza

well I have 3 cosmetic bags:
1. small one that I keep in my car
    chanel concealer
    nivea lip balm
    lancome juicy tubes -framboise
    dulgon hand cream
    samples of perfumes :shame:  
 2. All day cosmetic bag:
    Lancome adaptive foundation
    Chanel concealer
    Lancome hypnose mascara
    Lancome -juicy tubes
    Burjois - 3d something... ( I'm at work so I don't remeber the exact name)
    Loreal Blush
    The body shop - Brilliance Powder ( It's great. I love it)
    The body shop - Vitamin E Lip Care Stick 
     The body shop- tea tree blesmish stick
     No name brushes
     Lancome- magic blush
     Lancome - calou focus 4 ombre pallette
     Revlon - illuminance creme 12 shadows

3. Special cosmetic bag
In here I keep things that I use for special occassions or not so often stuff:
 glitter mascara
 no name eye shadows that I bought beacuse I liked the colour
YSL very red lipstick
strong colour eye shadows
etc etc


----------



## chanel princess

my overnight makeup bag: le sportsac, beige coloured

bare minerals foundation
jane iredale undereye concealer duo 
bare escentuals foundation and concealer brushes
nars laguna/orgasm duo
bourjois les bruns cuivres eye shadow trio
dior addict ultra gloss in an appetite for nougat
vaseline 
pout mascara
shu uemura eyelash curler
tweezerman petite tweezer set
sephora professional brushes - shadow, crease, liner, blush, lash comb


----------



## Twisted

get bent mascara
eyeshadow palette from sephora
clear mascara
concealer
orgasm lipgloss
blotting sheets
eyelash curler
lip balm

.. i may need a bigger makeup bag asap.


----------



## dia

makeup bag- no name brand, black
foundation-L'oreal Feel naturale+Vincent Longo brush
black eyeliner- estee lauder
mascara Dior show
lipstick- Clinique


----------



## ashlend

I have 

-a little hairbrush
-a hair band and a few bobby pins
-2 hand creams (LOL... I need to leave one of them at home tonight)
-blotting papers in compact w/ mirror
-lip balm
-nail clipper and glass nail file
-3 fragrance samples

I would normally have lip color as well, but the lipstick I was wearing today broke off at the base when I reapplied it this afternoon.  

What do you have?

~Ash


----------



## lv-lover

my body shop lip balm, an eyelash curler, an eyeliner pencil, and a tlittle tube of hand cream.


----------



## PurseManiac

M.A.C. Studio Fix Foundation Compact 
M.A.C. Lipliner in Pink Treat
M.A.C. Lipstick in Sweetness
Ulta Lipgloss Plumper (my new discovery that I cannot live w/out)
Some tissues 
Concealor Stick 
Bath and Body Works Small Lotion in Midnight Pomegrate (sp)
Bath and Body Works Small Body Spray in Midnight Pomegrate (sp)
small toothbrush and toothpaste
Probably something else I forgot


----------



## wordbox

Right now in my purse I have a Marc Jacobs makeup case that has a Mark Hook Up (Avon; one end is eyeshadow and the other is mascara), Maybelline Superstay lipcolor, Avon concealer, Lancome Juicy Tubes (in "Spring Fling," yum), and a tube of Avon moisture therapy lip balm. I also have some Avon vitamoist hand cream and a Marc Jacobs heart compact (mirror).


----------



## PurseManiac

Avon VitaMoist Hand Cream is a timeless classic isn't it? I forgot about that stuff until you posted it. That stuff is wonderful.


----------



## wordbox

I agree, I love it! It doesn't smell too much, it isn't greasy, and it works. Oh, and it's _cheap_.


----------



## NoSnowHere

I have in my LV accessories pochette:
Chanel powder compact foundation
Cover Girl exact lash mascara (great cheapo version of Chanel Inimitable)
MAC lipglass
MAC lipliner
Tarte gel cheek color
Dior 5 color eyeshadow
NARS lipstick
Duwop lip venom
Nail clippers
MAC eye pencil
Chap stick
Face blotters


----------



## Zophie

A nail clipper.

I don't carry any makeup with me.  I put it on at home and leave it there.


----------



## pacific

MAC Studio Fix Foundation compact
MAC lip pencil
Dior Addict lipstick
Dior lip gloss
Chanel No. 19 parfum atomizer
Aveda hand lotion
Maybelline mascara
Bobbi Brown gel eyeliner and brush
mirror/brush
Kleenex
Aveda blue oil


----------



## csamcharlie

I have:
- MAC compact
- Shu Uemura eyelash curler
- Prescriptives eye shaper brush
- MAC eyshadow in Greensmoke (this color is awesome)
- Vincent Longo eyeshadow in Concerto (also a great color/sparkly gray)
- Clinique Super balm lip treatment
- MAC lipglass in Lust
- Sephora crayon Kohl eyeliner
- Burts Bees lemon butter cuticle cream 
- sample size Pond's moisturizer

all in a cute red Kate Spade makeup bag.


----------



## TwistedEmily

cheapo compact mirror
2 Chanel Glossimers - Sungold and Imaginaire I think
Stila Lipglaze in Grape 
Stila IT Gloss in Inviting, Humorous and Energetic
The Body Shop blot papers
The Body Shop almond oil nail and cuticle balm
thats it i think...


----------



## nathansgirl1908

Chanel Lipgloss: Imaginaire


----------



## kaethwalk

bobbi brown eyelash curler
8hour cream
paul mitchell sculpting brush
neutrogena hand cream
small mirror


----------



## phee4321

- A hair bobble
- Ben & Jerrys Cookie Dough lip balm
- No7 lipstick
- Clarins handcream
- Oral B brushaways
- Mini dental floss
- No7 Refreshing skin spritz


----------



## superBag

denman brush
laura mercier brow powder
laura mercier nude lipstick
shu eyelash curler
nars orgasm
skin food lemon face powder
oil control film
bodyshop hairspray
a mirror
mini floss
mini toothbrush(just for my braces lolzzz)
eye cream and lately I just add a sunblock..


----------



## Diorable

Haha i firstly read the question as what beauty products do i have right now? and i thought..wow that's going to take a while to answer haha...but anyways:

-MAC blotting powder
-MAC powderpoint eyeliner in Engraved
-MAC Barbie loves MAC Range lipstick in Real Doll
-Dior Skinflash
-Miss Dior Cherie Purse spray
-Crabbe tree and Evelyn rose water hand cream
-MAC Lipglass in clear


----------



## dorcell

Let's see

MK Intensity Controller
MK Lip Gloss
MK Liptstick 
MK Lip liner


----------



## PlushnCute

I have...

Tweezer
Aura Science blush (russet red)
Sephora powder
Cargo gloss (bora bora)
Dior ultra shine gloss 
Loreal HIP foundation
Global Goddess mascara
MAC plushgloss (wild, wet, wonderful)
Sephora professional lip brush (i love it, it's so cute)
Sephora make up brushes
Triple lanolin aloe vera lotion
VS oil blotting sheets
Insolence perfeum by Guerlain


----------



## [vogue]

MAC blotters
Avene Facial Spray
Kiehl's lip balm
Kiehl's Hand Cream


----------



## Greentea

Chanel lipstick in Silhouette
Chanel Glow Glossimer
Chanel Nude lip liner
Kiehls clear lip balm SPF 15
Small comb
Purel hand sanitizer
Tiny mirror


----------



## karman

I thought it'd be fun to see who keeps what in their makeup bag--this isn't necessarily saying which makeup you use daily, or what makeup you can't live with--just what makeup is in your makeup bag. I say that because I recently threw out ALL my old makeup and bought new makeup...I had a TON of stuff that I never used!! I had SIX tubes of masacara inside!! LOL

That way, if someone is interested in a product, they can search within the thread, see who has what and then PM the member and ask questions or whatever...

I'll start!

Powder: 
Too Faced Absolutely Invisible pressed powder
Clinique blended face powder in Transparency

Foundation:
Clinique Perfectly Real Makeup in Shade 12 (golden)

Concealer:
Revlon ColorStay Blemish Concealer Correcter in light/medium (I've been using this for over three years! Impressive considering I always change makeup)
NARS concealer in Ginger
Clinique pore minimzer instant perfector in invisible light

Eyeliner:
Urban Decay liquid liner in Perversion
Clinique brush-on cream liner in True Black
Clinique Kohl shaper for eyes in black coffee

Blush:
L'Oreal Blush Delice in pink marshmallows
Clinique Blushing Blush powder blush in iced lotus
Clinique Blushing Blush powder blush in berry delight

Mascara:
Clinique High Impact mascara
Dior Diorshow mascara in black
Palgantong D-Cup mascara
Sephora Lash plumper 

Other:
Clinique up-lighting liquid illuminator in natural

I use mostly Clinique makeup, and since Sephora opened I've been trying to buy other brands like Nars, Urban Decay, Stila, etc. When I first started using makeup, it was all drugstore brands for me but those are definitely nothing compared to what I use now! Clinique is awesome! The only drugstore product I still buy is the Revlon blemish corrector, because one tube lasts forever and it does what it says...it saved me on prom night too!!!


----------



## claireZk

Ohh yikes, I have way too much makeup to list all of it :shame:  I have a wheeled storage container with 4 drawers and 2 traincases.  This is just what I keep in my big traincase (most used products):

Coty Airspun Loose powder
Palgantong Theatrical powder

Covergirl Clean Fragrance Free Foundation
Max Factor Whipped Creme Foundation
Max Factor Panstick Foundation
Artistry Featherweight Foundation
Benefit You Rebel Tinted Moisturizer
Too Faced Magic Wand Foundation
Ultima II primer

Bourjois Illuminating concealer pen
Lola Concealer Stick
Physician's Formula Conceal Rx

Tarte Lipgloss duo x 10
Chanel Glossimer x 2
L'Oreal Color Juice x 5 or 6
Stila Gloss x 2
Pout Lip Plump
Too Faced Lip Injection
Pop Ribbon gloss x 2
Smashbox lipgloss double compact thing
Bourjois gloss x 2

Stila lipstick x 3
Sephora lipstick
Boots lipstick
L'oreal Lipstick
Artistry lipstick x 2
Smashbox lip crayon

Too Faced Couture eyeshadow
Smashbox shadow x 2
Revlon colorstay shadow quad x 5 or 6
Stila shadow 
Sephora shadow
Artistry 4-shadow compact
Too Faced kitten glitter

Lancome crayon glisse
Revlon colorstay liner
Urban Decay liquid liner
Too Faced Liquifeye

Tarte cheek stain x 7 (?)
Smashbox softlights
Too Faced shimmer powder
Pout shimmer powder
L'oreal Blush Delice x 2
Too Faced Pink Leopard Bronzer
Cargo Bronzer
Revlon Pinch Me gel blush
Becca cheek creme
Smashbox transparency
Dior blush duo
Pout cream blush + bronzer duo

Diorshow
Too Faced Lash Injection
Bourjois Ultra Black Mascara
Bourjois Oui au Volume non au Pacquets
Palgantong D-Cup Mascara
ELF clear mascara & brow gel duo

Too Faced Quickie Chronicles palettes x 4 
Smashbox endless palette

Pink leather tube brush holder from Sephora (inside I keep a fluffy powder brush, a blush brush, 3 eyeshadow brushes, a foundation brush, a lash comb, eyeliner brush)
Smashbox kabuki brush
Revlon eyelash curler
Wedge sponges

I think that's it... I'm probably forgetting a bunch of things though ...


----------



## karman

HOLY!! that IS a lot of makeup...wow!


----------



## claireZk

^ LOL I know :shame:
I'm definitely more addicted to makeup than purses.  I loooove it


----------



## Jahpson

I have a makeup treasure chest at home, but this is whats in my carry on makeup bag that I carry with me everywhere I go:

Sephora oil blotting sheets
(2) MAC lipsticks*
(3) MAC lipliners*
DiorShow waterproof mascara*
Diorshow blush brush
Dior UltraGloss lipgloss
Chanel Glossimer
MAC lipglass
Lancome JuicyTube
(2) NARS lipglosses*
NARS blush*
NARS lipliner
MAC blot pressed powder compact*
Drivers License
Debit Card* lol

*what I use everyday without fail


----------



## madamefifi

travel-sized Frederic Fekkai Sheer Hold Hairspray
Chanel Vitalumiere Satin Smoothing Creme Compact in Ivoire Tendre
Diorblush in Passionfriut
travel size brush
travel-sized loose powder jar with (I think) Clinique loose powder in it
bottle of Visine
Lorac mascara
Nars eyeliner pencil in Mambo
About 7 or 8 perfume samples


----------



## loungegirl

Make-up products that I use:

*Primer:*
Laura Mercier Oil-Free Primer (just started recently and love it)

*Powder/Foundation:*
Shiseido: Hydro-Liquid Compact in O20 Natural Light Ochre
Prescriptives: Virtual Matte Pressed Powder Level 1  
*
Concealer:*
YSL Touche Eclat (for undereye)
Prescriptives:  Flawless skin Concealer Level 2  (only for occasional spots)

*LipBalm:*
Prescriptives Triple Action Lip Specialist (works well but prefer a 'tube') 
*
Lipstick:*
Shiseido Maquillage BE330 (use mostly)
Prescriptives Y/O Sepia
+ many others that I don't use often

*LipGloss:*
Prescriptives Moonbeam Reflective Gloss #17, Comet #12
Chanel #24
Shiseido #G7

*Eyelash Primer/Mascara:*
Clinique Lash Building Primer
Clinique Lash doubling Mascara

*Eyeliner:*
Shu uemura liquid eyeliner - love it!  (should've bought more Shu uemura products when I was in Tokyo!)
Annabelle Kohl Pencil in Mink - for eyebrows only
*
Blush:  *Also Prescriptives but I don't use blush often
*Eyeshadows:*  various brands
*Hand lotion:*  H2O Spa Hand and nail cream (I have one at home and at my work desk)

... but I usually only bring with me a Pressed Powder, one lipstick and a lipbalm when I leave the house.


----------



## loungegirl

claireZk said:


> I think that's it... I'm probably forgetting a bunch of things though ...




LOL - so funny!


----------



## kaye

i have over 20 MAC eyeshadows alone so i doubt i'll be able to list everything.

let's just say... i have A LOT! a train case full of makeup and more!


----------



## tiny dancer

OMG *claireZk* thats huge amount!!
gosh... and i thought i was bad... ive got two big containers filled with makeup (i secretly desire to become a makeup artist! hehe thats another story entitrely) and my friends were always amazed...
Yeah ive got a bit too much to list aswell but ill say one thing - you can never have too many lipglosses!


----------



## claireZk

^ LOL I don't think of it as that much, because it fits in a case. But then I started listing all of it and thinking about the fact that there's at least 4x more than what I named.  I'd seriously be scared to count all of it.  I just did it a couple months ago, but I think it's time to sort through everything again ush:


----------



## tiny dancer

^ Yeah makeup has a used-by date so i regularly chuck stuff out. I try not to buy _too_ much because I hate chucking out old products that ive hardly used- besides i could use that money to buy one luxe product instead of a thousand cheapies.
But alas... we are like magpies and love collecting big, shiny things!


----------



## littlepanda

*Purse Makeup Bag*
MAC Liquidlast Eyeliner in Point Black 
Canmake Eyeliner Pencil in Dark Brown
Neutrogena Oil Blotting Sheets


*Home Makeup Bag*
*Concealer*
Laura Mercier Secret Concealer #1
Laura Mercer Flawless Fix Pencil in Fair

*Eyeshadow & Eyeshadow Base*
Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion
MAC Eyeshadow in Brun
MAC Eyeshadow in Crystal Avalanche
MAC Eyeshadow in Sumptuous Olive
Chanel Eyeshadow Quad- Fascination

*Lipstick/lipgloss*
MAC Lipstick in Fresh Moroccan
Victoria's Secret Lipgloss (color is not listed on the bottle)

*Mascara*
Dejavu Fiberwig Mascara in Black

*Moisturizer*
Shiseido Benefiance Anti-Wrinkle Eye Cream
Neutrogena Combination Skin Moisturizer

*Tools*
Shu Uemura Eyelash Curler
Skinfood Eyeshadow brushes (similar to MAC 213 and 252)


I recently stopped wearing powder and foundation... and it feels liberating to have a smaller list of the makeup that I own. (Also much faster makeup routine in the morning!)


----------



## stellamaried

The title is kind of self-explanatory, I guess.    How do you carry your makeup on a daily basis?  I usually don't carry makeup, outside of lip gloss, and on days when I know I'm going to go out after work, I bring my full size makeup bag.  More recently, though, I've started going to work without makeup but wanting to go out afterwards and wishing I'd brought something!  So what do you do?  I used to carry mineral foundation and a little makeup palette, but they crumbled in my bag, which was yucky.  I'm tempted to get a Trish McEvoy planner w/brushes or a small Bobbi Brown case and buy a couple of makeup palletes and brushes, but I'm afraid to spend a lot of money on something that's not all that useful (or that would get all crumbly on me again).  Advice?  What do you do?  (Maybe I should just stick makeup in my desk drawer and call it a day?)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

Like you, I only carry whatever lipstick/gloss I happen to be wearing that day.  I do have some stuff stored in my desk in makeupbag if I ever need it.  I usually go right home after work.  If I were going out I would definatly have to have my eyemakeup to touch up. That would probably be it though.


----------



## itsnicole

I don't carry very much... just a compact with powder for touching up, oil-blotting sheets, and a few lip glosses.


----------



## Fishfood

I do the big bag vs little bag routine too! Dh and I meet out for dinners occasionally and I know I want a big touch up on those days, so a big kit-n-caboodle go with me those days! Otherwise, just a few key items that end up taking up very little space in my purse organizer:

1.* A Bobbi Brown mini concealer kit.* By the end of the day, I can look a little worse for wear LoL and her kits (a base, concealer, and powder) are amazing. The size of about 6 stacked quarters!
2. *A mini mascara and extra wand.* Any mascara will do, really. Even trial size! After you use a standard wand after it's ends up just being a light, natural coat anyways.
3. *A Benetinit gloss and stain kit. *This pen-sized set is perfect for a very natural blush on the go. The gloss is useless, but I adore the tiny vial of Benetint!
4. *Blistex blue tube*. My lips dry fast, this heals them.
5. *A Bobbi Brown lipgloss or lipstick.* If it isn't a shiny enough colour, I put Blistex on top for super shine.

I take care of my skin so these little touches are all I need on a good day, and they all fit in the palm of my hand! Just another reason I love Bobbi Brown products lol


----------



## claireZk

The contents vary daily, but the day it was taken (for a thread in Handbags & Purses) it had: VS lotion, hair elastics, powder compact, Lola concealer, Chanel Glossimer, VS perfume, Juju lipbalm.


----------



## stmichel

I have very oily skin so I always have oil blotting papers.
I carry 1-2 liglosses and an eyeliner. These are the only things
I really need but sometimes I put more in my makeup bag 
just because.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

lipbalm, mascara, blotting papers & eyeliner!


----------



## ameka

I'm pretty simple and usually just carry: MAC blot, chapstick and Clinique Almost Lipstick in Black Honey. 

Plus I do carry an assortment of B&BW hand lotions.


----------



## jc2239

i used to always end up having last minute evening plans and be completely unprepared, so now i always carry a few essentials with me, although they vary by day.  i have this cute MAC tweed rectangular make-up case that looks like a pencil case, and in it i carry:

~some type of foundation (either Max Factor panstick this it's super-compact and easy to use on the go, or my Paul and Joe compact foundation since this is also easy to touch up with and very slim), or a tiny wand concealer 

~a tiny Too Faced eyeshadow that's pink on one half and white/cream on the other, along with my mini MAC eyeshadow brush

~whatever gloss i'm wearing that day or happened to be wearing the last time i restocked my bag

~chanel glossimer in blizzard 

~anastasia eyebrow pencil

~random mini mascaras (whatever GWP i happen to like at the moment)


----------



## zuzu23

Not much.  Some sort of chapstick (ususally Burt's Bees pomegrante and/or the blue tub of Blistex), whatever lip color I'm wearing that day and sometimes pressed powder.  I also carry a small tube of hand cream.  Those, and a few other essentials, fit in a small pouch I transfer from bag to bag.


----------



## nycgirl24

Everything!! LOL..concealer, touch up powder, blotting sheets, chapstick, lipgloss, eyeliner, lotion, and eyebrow filler..sometimes even an eyelash curler


----------



## perlefine

Lipbalm/Lipgloss and a concealer.


----------



## anneonimiss

nycgirl24 said:


> Everything!! LOL..concealer, touch up powder, blotting sheets, chapstick, lipgloss, eyeliner, lotion, and eyebrow filler..sometimes even an eyelash curler


 
I've always carried everything, too, because I didn't wear that much.  Nowadays, my poor makeup bag is getting ready to explode and I can't find anything, so I think I'm going to get a better organized storage system to keep at home and just carry the essentials (powder, blotting sheets, gloss) in my purse.  My problem up 'til now is that I "live" in two houses (on one property), so I never know which place I'll be getting ready in.  When I get married and get ready at the Big House everyday, it'll be easier.  Come on lawyers!  Get that paperwork done so I can get married already!!!


----------



## stellamaried

I love the ideas!  I'm excited to check these out 

Angelfish, I love Bobbi Brown too -- I'll def look into the mini concealer package.  (I'm lusting after her mini brushes and an eye palette...I also really like by Terry and am lusting after the near $200 palette...but *that* I should be able to successfully resist!).  I'm also going to look around for mini mascaras and oil blotting papers (which I definitely need but never bother to use), and I like jc2239's pink/white eyeshadow (I really like white eyeshadow as a base) and brow pencil...I wonder if I really will be able to scale down!


----------



## anneonimiss

Does anyone else know who makes decent mini size cosmetics that are easier to keep in your purse?  I'd like to try some of these, too.  I've only ever found mini sizes in cheapie brands that don't work worth a d*mn.


----------



## nyc_besos

blotting papers
chanel lip gloss
kiehls lip gloss icy everest is so perfect not sticky long lasting for drink nights
benefit lip glosses clear and pink
blotting papers
mascara 
eyeline
listerine strips
kiehls lotion

i find these are the things i always needs depends on what your going to use but if you pack the case tight they dont crumble b/c i used to care my mac powder in a tight makeup case and it was fine and i bang my purse around lol


----------



## nyc_besos

anneonimiss said:


> Does anyone else know who makes decent mini size cosmetics that are easier to keep in your purse? I'd like to try some of these, too. I've only ever found mini sizes in cheapie brands that don't work worth a d*mn.


 

sephora and kiehls make great minis i love em


----------



## missmarbella

Bobbi Brown compact
Chanel Bronzer powder
Eyeshadow in dark grey
lipgloss


----------



## claireZk

Sephora has some minis, Annie! Mine has them in a clear lucite display thing by the checkout counter!


----------



## Schmodi

just lip balm and if I'm going out after work sometimes I'll bring powder with me.


----------



## anneonimiss

claireZk said:


> Sephora has some minis, Annie! Mine has them in a clear lucite display thing by the checkout counter!


 
Oh yeeeaaaah!  I was looking at a mini Philosophy perfume the other day, but I didn't really explore that area much because I was helping mom find something to put on her eyes (she had a little chemical peel).  I'll look when I go back!!!  Thanks, nyc and claire!


----------



## daphodill84

Oh god I carry everything!! 

But the thing that I find most useful is Benefit's Realness of Concealness.  Got a lip plump, highlighter, eye cream for de-pouffing, concealer, and an eyelid concealer thing that covers up redness.  I LOVE IT!!! it gives a natural look and just hides imperfections, so it's perfect for everyday use.


----------



## rbaby

These are the products I carry every day:

Philosophy blotting papers
Benefit Get Even powder
Chanel Purette Mat compact
Burt's Bees lip balm
Chanel Glossimer in Big Bang
Mini mascara (currently Chanel Inimitable)
Tea tree oil stick


----------



## cocobella

I carry a lot in my Gucci cosmetic case. I always have my MAC Studio Tech & 187 brush with me. Lately I carry MAC royal assets eye shadow palette in Warm Eyes, Nars Orgasm blush, Chanel liquid eyeliner, Chapstick, and 4 Glossimers.


----------



## elizat

I carry powder and Chapstick- whether I can find it and use it in my bag is another topic altogether.


----------



## juu_b

i have a little make up bag with these things inside:

1. q-tip i haf this small box from the brand q-tip to hold qtip.. and a few bobby pins in there

2. a travel size perfume

3. concealer stick

4. oil blotting paper

5. hair elastic

6. eyeliner

and thats about it : )


----------



## tiny dancer

I take special care when I do my makeup in the morning becaue I havnt got much time to sit down and touch it up while Im at work. So therefore, I dont carry much on me.

But I do always have on me:
lipgloss (at least 2! you can never find them when you want them!)
pressed powder (to control shine and even out skin tone)
and a big fluffy brush! (I find this better to apply the pressed powder with. Its more even and light, whereas the powder pad/sponge seems to cake it on and 'spread' everything around too much when Im wearing foundation and cream blush)

note to self: by blotting paper!!!


----------



## JSH812

blotting powders
mac blot powder
chap stick
lip gloss (about 7 different kinds)


----------



## lv-lover

I carry lip blam, a couple different lip glosses and hand lotion. My makeup doesn't usually need and touching up.


----------



## cathymd

All I carry are lipglosses, but I am always adding whatever color I happen to wear that day to the bunch.  So, I currently have about 12 lipglosses crammed in a *classy* clear ziplock pouch (for airport security).  Mind you, I haven't traveled in a month and a half.....I have got to get organized!!


----------



## peach.

I just made a post in the LV forum, but here is what I carry:







Oil blotting sheets
MAC 3D Lipglass
Tide to Go (not makeup...but a lifesaver nonetheless!)
MAC Lip Conditioner
MAC eyeliner
MAC compact powder

I usually carry a big fluffy brush with me to apply powder (the puff that comes with the powder SUCKS!) but I'm on a lookout for a retractable one that doesn't get dirty or make my cosmetic case gross. Anyone know?


----------



## exotikittenx

A few various lip glosses and L'Oreal concealer.  That is all unless I am going someplace that is going to last all day and I feel like I'll want to touch up for a more special occasion.  Then I might throw in mascara and a Lancome blush compact.

If it is overnight, pretty much everything I can jam into one makeup bag!


----------



## claireZk

peach. said:


> Tide to Go (not makeup...but a lifesaver nonetheless!)


I always have a Shout wipe somewhere in my bag 



peach. said:


> I usually carry a big fluffy brush with me to apply powder (the puff that comes with the powder SUCKS!) but I'm on a lookout for a retractable one that doesn't get dirty or make my cosmetic case gross. Anyone know?


Sephora makes one, also Stila and Too Faced.  Out of these 3, I actually think the Sephora brush looks the best... 













exotikittenx said:


> If it is overnight, pretty much everything I can jam into one makeup bag!


LOL me too!!!


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

I just bring my powder,eyeliner and lipgloss


----------



## peach.

claireZk said:


> I always have a Shout wipe somewhere in my bag
> 
> 
> Sephora makes one, also Stila and Too Faced.  Out of these 3, I actually think the Sephora brush looks the best...



Yeah, the Sephora one does look the best -- a marketing ploy? Hehe. I haven't had much luck with Sephora brand stuff before, but I'll check them out. Thank you!


----------



## missmustard

Darn! I seldom wake up early enough to apply makeup at home, so I carry everything to work with me. That includes: foundation, powder, mascara, lipliner, curler, highliter, eyeshadow quad, lipstick, gloss, tweezers, lotion, nail varnish, blusher, brushes... You name it, it's there!!

Though I seldom use half of the stuff I carry LOL. It's just easier to tote it all around in one of those Clinique gift makeup bags.


----------



## missmustard

peach. said:


> I just made a post in the LV forum, but here is what I carry:
> 
> Oil blotting sheets
> MAC 3D Lipglass
> Tide to Go (not makeup...but a lifesaver nonetheless!)
> MAC Lip Conditioner
> MAC eyeliner
> MAC compact powder
> 
> I usually carry a big fluffy brush with me to apply powder (the puff that comes with the powder SUCKS!) but I'm on a lookout for a *retractable one* that doesn't get dirty or make my cosmetic case gross. Anyone know?



_I think I saw a retractable one at Target the other day. Sonia Kashuk, perhaps?_


----------



## claireZk

peach. said:


> Yeah, the Sephora one does look the best -- a marketing ploy? Hehe. I haven't had much luck with Sephora brand stuff before, but I'll check them out. Thank you!



I haven't been that impressed by Sephora brand cosmetics, but their tools are decent IMO.  I have a Sephora brand professional foundation brush, brush holder, brush cleaner and I've bought 2 of their travel sets.  I've been really happy with all of those purchases!


----------



## Flipper

I tend to carry concealer, lip gloss, eye liner and mascara. I actually don't wear any of them on a regular basis, but many times I'll have last minute dinners / outings organised so this is something I can always fall back on since I'm usually on the go!


----------



## tiny dancer

claireZk said:


>


 
Oh! Nifty idea!! I have to get me one of those!
(thats why i hardly ever take my nice bags to work - powder spills )


----------



## michie

claireZk said:


> Sephora makes one, also Stila and Too Faced.  Out of these 3, I actually think the Sephora brush looks the best...



Sonia Kushuk (Target) has one just like Sephora's for about $10. I have one and it's so dense, you would never think it's so cheap.

Eww...nevermind...they seemed to have changed it. It looks more like Stila's now.


----------



## missisa07

Chanel Glossimer lip gloss
Prescriptives Foundation Compact
eyebrow pencil

That's it.  

If I know I'm going out after work, then I bring a little more to do major touchups.


----------



## claireZk

April_Skye said:


> Oh! Nifty idea!! I have to get me one of those!
> (thats why i hardly ever take my nice bags to work - powder spills )



They also have this one, which you can fill with your own powder and it stores it IN the brush.  I keep putting it in my cart and then removing it at the last minute.  $22 just seems steep to me, IDK why. If it was ~$15 I would have bought it by now 






Bourjois used to sell loose powder in a brush and it was GREAT.  When it ran out, I realized it came apart and you could refill it with any powder. I don't think you were supposed to do that, but I did.  I used it until it fell apart, then I realized they discontinued it.  I was sooo bummed


----------



## Divyaangana

claireZk said:


> They also have this one, which you can fill with your own powder and it stores it IN the brush.  I keep putting it in my cart and then removing it at the last minute.  $22 just seems steep to me, IDK why. If it was ~$15 I would have bought it by now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bourjois used to sell loose powder in a brush and it was GREAT.  When it ran out, I realized it came apart and you could refill it with any powder. I don't think you were supposed to do that, but I did.  I used it until it fell apart, then I realized they discontinued it.  I was sooo bummed



Oh I'm so glad you posted this! I've been on the hunt for this all day and for whatever reason my brain just didn't think about Sephora. (Which is kinda bizarre, because I seem to get on that sign whenever I'm bored. Stupid stress)

I've been needing one ever since my Bare Minerals decided it like the bottom of my bag better than it did it's jar.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Bourjois makes minis that attach to your cellphone or a keyring!  The 3D Effet mobile glosses are available wherever Bourjois is sold:  

http://www.amazon.com/Bourjois-Mobile-Accessory-Framboise-Magnific/dp/B000FPYPNS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=beauty&qid=1205365934&sr=8-1

However, if you go to Ulta or Ulta.com, you can get exclusive mobile version of their mascara and lipstick and mini versions of eyeshadows:

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?skuId=2155921&productId=prod340063&navAction=push&navCount=1&categoryId=cat80058
http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?skuId=2148112&productId=prod340059&navAction=push&navCount=1&categoryId=cat80040
http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?skuId=2155881&productId=prod340061&navAction=push&navCount=1&categoryId=cat80038


----------



## anneonimiss

^ Cool!!!  I saw those little Bourjois glosses the other day; they're so cute.  Thanks for the links to Ulta.  We don't have one in central Arkansas.


----------



## stellamaried

claireZk said:


> They also have this one, which you can fill with your own powder and it stores it IN the brush.  I keep putting it in my cart and then removing it at the last minute.  $22 just seems steep to me, IDK why. If it was ~$15 I would have bought it by now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bourjois used to sell loose powder in a brush and it was GREAT.  When it ran out, I realized it came apart and you could refill it with any powder. I don't think you were supposed to do that, but I did.  I used it until it fell apart, then I realized they discontinued it.  I was sooo bummed



I've been tempted by this, too, for use with loose mineral makeup (I currently use JI pressed powder but as I posted above, it has crumbled on me in the past when I've carried it in my bag), but wasn't sure how well it would work...If someone tries it, please post a review!



ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Bourjois makes minis that attach to your cellphone or a keyring!  The 3D Effet mobile glosses are available wherever Bourjois is sold:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Bourjois-Mobi...sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=beauty&qid=1205365934&sr=8-1
> 
> However, if you go to Ulta or Ulta.com, you can get exclusive mobile version of their mascara and lipstick and mini versions of eyeshadows:
> 
> http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/pro...navAction=push&navCount=1&categoryId=cat80058
> http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/pro...navAction=push&navCount=1&categoryId=cat80040
> http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/pro...navAction=push&navCount=1&categoryId=cat80038



I got the mini mascara at Sephora today.  (I didn't even get that it was supposed to go on my keyring.  I don't think I'll be doing that!)

I also bought all the BB stuff I wanted...not so good with the self control


----------



## anneonimiss

stellamaried said:


> ...not so good with the self control


 
I hear ya.  :shame:


----------



## stellamaried

anneonimiss said:


> I hear ya.  :shame:



My "desires" seem to be somewhat cyclical -- bags/clothes&shoes/makeup&skincare --  at least I'm in a relatively less expensive phase...


----------



## anneonimiss

stellamaried said:


> My "desires" seem to be somewhat cyclical -- bags/clothes&shoes/makeup&skincare -- at least I'm in a relatively less expensive phase...


 
Me, too...and hoping I stay here for a while.


----------



## anneonimiss




----------



## claireZk

stellamaried said:


> My "desires" seem to be somewhat cyclical -- bags/clothes&shoes/makeup&skincare --  at least I'm in a relatively less expensive phase...


Me too! I'm in the middle of a massive makeup-buying binge right now :shame:

I've always been "the girl with tons of makeup," but lately I've been OUT OF CONTROL!  I think it's because I gained a little weight, so I'm not going to reward myself with new clothes, plus I feel icky about it


----------



## anneonimiss

^ Damn!  I have to say me too on the weight gain thing, as well.  I always gain some weight in the winter and it makes me feel like crap.  I've been wearing nothing but track suits for months!


----------



## FashionAddicted

i dont carry much makeup with me when i go out, probably chapstick,  lipstick. thats it..well thats for everyday but depends where i go i guess..
if i go club i bring eye lash glue, eyeliner....etc


----------



## stellamaried

claireZk said:


> I've always been "the girl with tons of makeup," but lately I've been OUT OF CONTROL!  I think it's because I gained a little weight, so I'm not going to reward myself with new clothes, plus I feel icky about it



Me too.  And it's not magically coming off like it seemingly magically came on...


----------



## noon

claireZk said:


> Me too! I'm in the middle of a massive makeup-buying binge right now :shame:
> 
> I've always been "the girl with tons of makeup," but lately I've been OUT OF CONTROL! I think it's because I gained a little weight, so I'm not going to reward myself with new clothes, plus I feel icky about it


 
aah that is so me! Ive been doing the same lately, makeup and perfume. anything that I dont have to think about size.


----------



## Emotus

I only carry lip gloss, hand cream and liquid eyelinder.


----------



## KristyDarling

A couple of lip glosses to choose from, lip liner, and Papier Poudre blotting papers.


----------



## CandyJanney

I carry lots of lipglosses, a mini mascara, eyeliner and some touch up powder. I like having at least the basics. I can't tell you the number of times I've gotten dragged out for dinner or something after work at the last second, and I didn't bother to do my makeup that morning!


----------



## spoiled_brat

I carry quite a bit, I think.

Oil-blotting sheets and concealer are a must. A chapstick and a lipgloss, too. Travel or sample-size perfume, Advil, a little toothbrush and a little toothpaste... a hair elastic, a couple of bobby pins and a nail file. Also a hand sanitizer!

I hate not having my stuff with me!


----------



## maybeimeow

Just to add on, in addition to the mini concealer palette, Bobbi Brown also has a mini foundation stick and a mini pressed powder compact.

And thanks to these teeeeny products my tiny Dior cosmetics pouch manages to carry all of the following:

Mini Bobbi Brown Concealer 
Mini Bobbi Brown Pressed Powder
Kiehl's Lip Balm
Kiehl's Creme De Corps Lotion (mini 1oz. bottle they sometimes have as samples)
2 eyeliners
Eyedrops/extra pair of contacts
Mascara
Benetint
Palette of 4 mini cream eyeshadows (easier to apply with your fingers on the go!)


----------



## rowie1985

Generally only lipgloss. If I'm going out somewhere after work and have no time to go home I put in my make up bag but the streamlined version of just what I am wearing that day.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Just like on the Balenciaga, Louis Vuitton and Mulberry threads it would be nice to see photos of your Make Up Bag and what you carry in it everyday.

I LOVE photos and I also LOVE being nosey and seeing what people carry in their bags - this is just an extension of my nosey-ness that I want to see what makeup people use.....also, I NEED a new Makeup bag and I can't decided which one to get so I thought if I can see photos of everybody elses it might give me an idea of what to get.


----------



## ILOVETOKIDOKI

I agree show us pictures of what's in your makeup bag.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I carry a Dooney makeup bag in my purse.  I have a ton of stuff in there.  I don't use it all the time, but I keep it handy.  Here goes:

Foundation primer:  Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer

Powder:  L'Oreal True Match in Nude Beige

Eyeshadows:  L'Oreal Wear Infinite Star Secrets Quad in Eva's Violets and Victoria's Secret Very Sexy Silky Eyeshadow in Ravish Me.  

Eyeliner:  L'Oreal Wear Infinite Waterproof Eyeliner in Black

Mascara:  L'Oreal Voluminous Waterproof Mascara in Black

Brow Gel:  Ulta Brow Gel in Light Brown

Lipstick:  Victoria's Secret Very Sexy Lipstick in Exposed

Lip Gloss:  Two tubes of DiorKiss Gloss in Plum Tart, Ulta Brilliant Color Gloss in Big Tease, Sally Hansen Lip Inflation Lip Plumper in Clear, and I also have a Bourjois 3D Effet Mobile Gloss in Brun Galactic attached to my cell phone

I am also in the market for a new blush.  I am considering Bourjois Signature Blush in Lilas D'Or


----------



## claireZk

This is what's inside my mini one that I carry inside my purse.  I just throw in whatever lip color I'm wearing that day, but the contents are usually the same otherwise.






Then this is what's in my broken traincase.  I circled the part that broke.  The front of one of the compartments came unglued.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

claireZk said:


> This is what's inside my mini one that I carry inside my purse.  I just throw in whatever lip color I'm wearing that day, but the contents are usually the same otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then this is what's in my broken traincase.  I circled the part that broke.  The front of one of the compartments came unglued.



Your 'everyday' bag is so cute - what make is it?

Can you fix your traincase?  It looks as if it should re-glue quite easily.

Thanks for posting photos too.


----------



## ILOVETOKIDOKI

*claireZk: *Is that victoria's secret strawberry fizz lotion in your pink makeup bag ? I love the smell of that lotion.


----------



## claireZk

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Your 'everyday' bag is so cute - what make is it?
> 
> Can you fix your traincase?  It looks as if it should re-glue quite easily.
> 
> Thanks for posting photos too.


Thanks! It was a gift with purchase from Lancome.  Those are always the best bags IMO!  I'm going to try fixing the case.  I'm just not sure what type of glue to use.  It's too small to hold everything anyway, but it seems a shame to waste it 



ILOVETOKIDOKI said:


> *claireZk: *Is that victoria's secret strawberry fizz lotion in your pink makeup bag ? I love the smell of that lotion.


Yes it is!  You have really good eyes!


----------



## LVRoyalty1

Whew!!!


----------



## Pursegrrl

I've sorted out my makeup into 3 or 4 different bags:  eyes, lips, foundation/concealer, plus 1 extra bag for travel.  My extra bag (Coach b&w sig beauty case) was the one I kept at my now ex BF's place...I had a full extra set of makeup there when we were dating but now it's used for travel.

*Lips (a black/silver/red Prada nylon cosmetics bag)*
Benefit Smoooch lip primer
L'Oreal lipstick in Mica
L'Oreal Infallible lipcolor in mulberry
MAC Blankety lipstick
NARS Promiscuous lipstick
Chanel glossimers:  Twinkle, Giggle and Glitter

*Eyes:  LV Damier Pochette Cosmetique (which cannot zip closed; you'll see why, ha ha)*
LORAC shadows:
Kiwi
Rhapsody
Persuasion
Innocence
Inspiration
Olive
Pewter
Reverie
Jade

MAC:
Vex
Electra
Silver Ring
Typographic
Knight Divine
Honey Lust
...plus about 5 more MAC shadows on order <blush>
Bare Study paint pot
Benefit Bad Gal kohl liner
Chanel Le Crayon Yeux liner
Lancome le crayon poudre eyebrow pencil
Mac ZoomLash mascara
DiorShow Blackout mascara
DiorShow mascara
Lancome Hypnose mascara
L'Oreal Double Extend mascara
MAC pigment in Frost

*Foundation/concealer (mesh square cube holder in a drawer)*
Intuit primer
Smashbox primer
Lancome Effacernes concealer
L'Oreal True match foundation
Makeup Forever Mat Velvet foundation

Whew!  that doesn't even cover the nail polishes, perfumes, shampoos, styling products, facial cleansers...


----------



## MBart

I use a 3 compartment bag from Le Sport Sac. It has scottie dogs all over it - adorable. I keep some makeup in it but also some everyday essentials. 

Dior SkinFlash Concelear
Dior Gloss in Linen Beige
Dior High Shine Lip Stick in Raspberry
Stila Pressed Powder
Stella roll-on perfume
Daisy by Marc Jacobs Solid Perfume
Mirror
L'Occitane hand cream
Mini Purell Hand Sanitizer
Travel container with Advil 
Tide-to-Go pen
Tampons
Band-Aids


----------



## Sweetpea83

Wow, alot of you guys have alot of stuff in there, lol.

I don't have alot in mine:
Clinique powder
Marc Jacobs compact mirror
Smashbox eye shadow
Clinique blush
Smashbox lipgloss 
Clinique mascara
Bath and body works mini hand lotion


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

This literally took me an hour:
(Collection from since I was about 15)
I will upload my pictures once I have found that darn suitcase, which my camera is in...


Face:
Foundations:
MAC face & body foundation in N1
MAC select SPF foundation in NW15
MAC studio mist foundation in Medium (don't like this)
MAC studio fix foundation comapct in C3
MAC studio stick in NW15
Revlon colorstay foundation in natural beige
Revlon age defying powder in translucent light
Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer in sand

Powders:
Bare Escentuals loose in tinted mineral veil
Laura Mercier loose in translucent
Lancome pressed in matte beie camee (total favourite)
Lancome pressed in matte topaz
Clinique pressed in stay neutral
Blush, Bronzers & highlighters
NARS orgasm blush
MAC blush in buff
MAC blush in pinch me
NARS multiple in riviera
NARS multiple in st.barts
Guerlain terracotta bronzer in terracotta 20
rimmel bronzer
loreal bronzer
Too faced kitty glitter in pussy galore
Benefit high beam

concealers:
philosophy color corrector in light
napoleon perdis concealer in amber
napoleon perdis concealer (has yellow, green & purple) dont know the name
MAC select cover up in NW15
MAC studio stick in NC20
Maybelline coverup stick

Lips:
MAC Tendertone lipbalm in tender baby
MAC lipstick in Lady Danger
MAC lipstick in Please me
MAC lipstick in angel
MAC lipstick in chatterbox
MAC lipstick in lustering
MAC lipstick in frou
MAC lipstick in plink
MAC viva glam lipstick in Viva Glam III
Heatherette lipstick in lollipop loving
NARS lipstick in catfight
NARS lipstick in dolce vita
NARS lipstick in damage
NARS lipstick in funny face
NARS lipstick in Mitzi
NARS lipstick in Venice
NARS lipstick in Viva Las Vegas 
(I have more but they are in my suitcase and i dont know where it is)

Gloss:
Diorkiss in red currant
Bourjours effect 3d rose angelic 5
Sephora brand x8
Lancome juicytubes in spring fling (again I have more but in my suitcase)
MAC lipglass in c-thru
MAC lipglass in underage
MAC lipglass in pink poodle
MAC dresscamp lipglass in Fashion


x40 lip-pencils (mostly MAC, NARS & drugstore)
x67 eyeshadows (MAC & NARS & SMASHBOX)
x9 eyeliners, x4 colored eyeliners 
x12 MAC pigaments
x7 MAC shadesticks


----------



## ellerymae

I was looking through the "what's in your bag?" threads, and thought I'd come here to see what's in people's makeup bags, except, there's no thread like this! (if there is and I missed it then please link me..)

I'll start.







I have a couple more MAC pigments, glitters, and blushes but they don't fit in my bag, which already doesn't close. :shame:


----------



## drunky_krol

i think this is a wonderful thread!, so cool! but ill see if i could pic mine and post it soon!


----------



## Sternchen

I don't even have a makeup bag! :s


----------



## SimplyElegant

Do you mean a touch up bag or our entire collection? Either way, you have some nice stuff.


----------



## fashion1sta

I honestly don't carry any makeup with me, except for a mirror and lip gloss. I hate retouching when i go out.

^ But You have some great stuff in your bag!  a lot of "MAC" items i see haha!


----------



## Pursegrrl

I only take makeup with me that I'm wearing on that particular day so I can touch up after lunch or before going out.  So, I switch out almost daily.

I have the LV mono pochette or some Coach or Prada makeup bags I use and alternate between keeping on my dresser or throwing in my bag.  Every day is different which makes it so fun!


----------



## ellerymae

I mean just your every day bag, or your whole collection if you want to, that's even funner to look at. 

Pursegrrl: I was thinking of using a pochette as a makeup bag but then I realized it'd be too small.


----------



## sw0pp

what I always carry: Guerlain Terracotta Bronzing Powder (for the mirror lol), Shiseido Maquillage concealer, Burt's Bees Lipbalm, pills and floss... then depending on what I'm wearing also eyeshadows (either MAC or Giorgio Armani) and lipgloss


----------



## VPT

I only carry around 2 lip glosses and a lipstick, color choice changes almost everyday. I don't need touching up for other makeup - foundation, mascara, and e/s stay put all day.


----------



## tatertot

I use a Balenciaga coin purse and carry different shades of Chanel Glossimers and I always have my yummy Jasmine chap-stick. I really don't carry any other make-up with me, now in my bathroom case......


----------



## shoegal27

I always carry around a little makeup bag I got from Este Lauder years ago.. in it I always have my MAC studio fix powder, MAC angel l/s, MAC stripdown l/l, gloss, and thats it.


----------



## SimplyElegant

Mine is really boring. I rarely carry anything with me but when I do, it's e-z baby tendertone, Cover FX matte fx pressed powder, paper towel for blotting and whatever lipgloss.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Inside LV Pochette:

Fresh sugar lip balm
Stila lip glaze in vanilla
Dior ultra gloss reflect in 157 I think
Mac Dazzleglass in baby sparks
Too faced lip injection
Chanel glossimer in unity
Mac lipglass in lovechild
Clinique pressed powder
B&BW hand cream

I wear a full face but only touch up lips & use powder during the day.


----------



## ooobabzooo

my Coach capacity wristlet is my make up bag! (and a GREAT one!)

Inside...





Burt's Bees Lip Balm
MAC studio fix
bobby pins!
Max Factor Volume Couture mascara
MAC engraved powerpoint pencil
and WAY to many lip products.. haha
MAC Angel and Lovelorn lipstick (I think both of these are HG! one for day/work/school one for night!)
MAC Plushglass in Angel cream
Flirt lipgloss in Grape Cooler
VS lipstick in Tease


----------



## MissCreole

I always have my mirror (from Vietnam), 2 lip balms, 3 lip glosses (crazy, I know), my cream blush (I'm always so deathly pale) my baby mascara (mama mascara is at home) and my eyelash curler!


----------



## silver_sage

umm yeah I'm kind of a pack rat with my lip stuff (i'll horde it in my bag until it's either so full it's irritating me or I change out the bag) so here it goes.

clinique make up bag:
nars lip gloss- orgasm
lorac lip polish- groovy fruit and da bomb
bobbi brown lipstick- warm rosy
lorac mocktail-tequila sunrise
mac lip gelee- lil'sizzler
chanel glossimer-spark
burts bees replenishing lip balm
duwop lip venom primer
co bigelow lime menth lip shine
estee lauder more than mascara- rich black
emilio pucci vivara purse purfume roller
various purfume samples
cargo eyeshadow color cards
stila convertible eye color-lilac
bobby pins
lighter
my lucky gold coin 
tide to go pen 
lighted purse mirror 
eye shadow and lip brush
tweezers 
mini floss
couple of hair elastics
and finally a nail file


----------



## lolitakali

I do not have an everyday makeup bag (too lazy to be lugging it).

I do own at least 10 makeup bags (I also likes to get the promo gift sets) mostly clinique, lancome & dior.  Which 3 are stashed full with makeup for overnight use, travel & things like that.

Then I have a huge big stainless steel make-up case, stashed full o' stuff.
I have tons of make-up (very disorganized due to many bags, all under my big bath cabinet).... too many to count.  

I can count the brands I use most.. Dior (my absolute favourite; I also love to collect their make-up "jewelry" from pendants to bracelets), Chanel, Clinique, Lancome are my main lines... Bare Minerals, Guerlain, Sephora, Shiseido, Loreal, Covergirl & Maybelline (my odd lines of emergency purchases).

In my purse is my gold Dior tag keychain lip palette that I got from Japan (Japanese line that I don't see in the US).  That is the only make-up I carry around inside my purse.


----------



## helene80

No make-up bag right now (I have about a dozen different sized bags floating around, all purchased in eureka moments of thinking they would house my make-up collection perfectly, only to find they didn't quite fit the bill) - but I do have as standard on my way about town: Clinique lip balm, Vaseline lip balm, YSL Touche Eclat, Elizabeth Arden 8 hour Miracle Cream, and lip-colour-of-the-moment-of-whatever-brand-I'm-addicted-to-atm!


----------



## lavidacampus

I keep a small make up bag of my "every day" makeup:
Burt's Bees
Several bobby pins
Maybelline Full N Soft Waterproof mascara
2 Revlon eyelash curlers (they have different curves that get me the best curl when I alternate them)
Powder liner brush
Black eyeshadow (to line my eyes on top of eyeliner stick)
Covergirl eyeliner
Covergirl gold palette eyeshadows (includes a highlighter and several gold shades)


----------



## MissTiss

I carry a ton of glosses (9 at last count) a mirror and some blotting papers. Burts Bees Lip Balm, Burts Bees Baby Bee All Better Balm (for my endless bumps and bruises), Burts Bees Outdoor Bug Bite Relief (something is always biting me), and a small lotion, usually from some hotel. 


I've never needed to touch up my make up so I never carry any of that kind of stuff with me,


----------



## fash_maj11

I usually don't reapply make up when I am out, but this is what I have in my bag at home...
1.Cetaphil dailyAdvance ultra hydrating lotion
2.Small vaseline tube for dry lips
3.Rimmel eyeliner
4.Covergirl liquid foundation
5. NYC cheekglow in west side wine
6.covergirl eyeshadow in lack
7 Rimmel mascara in eye magnifier exact defintion

TONS of other stuff but these are the basics for everyday use.


----------



## MonkeyGirl

bare minerals foundation
bare minerals kabuki brush
bare minerals max coverage concealer brush
mac eyeliner
mascara that i dont remember the brand of 
some face lotion from lush
100% natural chapstick
cinnamon buns philosophy lip gloss


----------



## sugarting

Let me do a quick update since it's been 2 yrs now and everything's different!
Base: Covermark day nourish fixer:
Foundation: Covermark essence foundation
Concealer: TheBalm timebalm concealer
Powder:Covermark moisturizing
Or when i don't need as much coverage:
Pressed powder: DHC pink or Clinique almost powder 01 fair
Eyebrow powder: Benefit
Eyeshadow base:Urban decay, Kose and Paul and joe
Eyeshadow: Chanel quads(stage light and bleu celestes), majolica palette-BR355 and Laura Mercier petite palette-night fall
Eyeliner: Makeup fore ver eyeliners in 5 different colors
Mascara:Anna Sui
Blush:TheBalm Hot Mama (i love!)
Lipsticks: Shiseido Maquillage #3,Shu Uemura Pk358 and WH (a clear white color   with gold shimmers, can layer on top of any lipstick to create a shimmery finish, soo pretty!)
Lipglosse: Shiseido Maquillage #73, Victoria Beckham's fav
and last but not least, makeup bag: Anna Sui


----------



## susanpom

Ok lets see have my make-up bag here on my desk right at the moment...

Clinique "Perfectly Real" powder shade 128
Chanel Bronzer "Mystery"
3-4 Lancome and Clinique eyeshadows in various tones most of them GWP
Smashbox eye Palette "Audition"
Estee Lauder eye pencil in Black
MAc and Clinique Eye Pencils-stubborn brown, egyptian and black
Flirt concealer in Buff (cheap at Kohl's and I luv it)
Loreal eyebrow pencil in dark blonde

Now I also have a small make-up bag for lipglosses:
Clinique Glosswear "Braisin"
2 Diors addict's-Tan and nude shimmer
2 Victoria Secret Beauty Rush gloss in tans and browns
MAc Glosswear in clear
LAncome Juicy tube in a pale pinkish brown.
Dior Kiss in Praline

In the lipgloss bag I also have some mini perfumes:
Hanae Mori
Dolce and Gabbana "the one"
Micheal Kors "Micheal"


----------



## susanpom

I forgot "Great Lash' by Maybelline is my all time fav (sometimes use CLiniques) always in blackish brown


----------



## Imaprincess07

I usually don't have to touch up my make up during the day, but this is what I do carry:
Tube of cherry vaseline for my lips
MAC lustre glass in Beaux
CG wet slicks fruit spritzer in strawberry
Softlips cherry spf 20
Small tube of lotion
Purell hand sanitizer
Tweezers
Mirror
Bobbi pins
And depending on what color I'm wearing on my lips that goes in my bag also


----------



## Flavia76

i use the same lipstik and same channel glow


----------



## Flavia76

This is happening to me too right now....i keep buying and buying...
and i gain weight too,i just had a baby,he is 10 weeks now...maybe is because we try to focus on the face not on the body...


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

My makeup bag is pathetic: MAC pressed Blot powder & about 461 different lip glosses lol I just can't imagine me bringing a blush and a blush brush to re-apply throughout the day.


----------



## godsavechanel

chanel glossimer (can't remember name)
MAC ligelee in lu-be-lu
clinique foundation
MAC blotting powder
thats what I bring with me to classes, everything else stays at home


----------



## choozen1ne

I have a lot of stuff in mine 
5 tubes of MAC lip glass - i change the colors every week when I switch purses 
Blot Powder by NYC - works just a good as MAC and only $2.50! 
Smiths RoseBud Salve in Strawberry Flavor - love this stuff 
Carmex Chapstick in Mint - I put this on my lips before lip gloss 
A nail clipper and a mini nail file - I just can't deal with chipped nails 
Eye Drops 
Eye Glass Cleaner 
Blott Paper - I don't even have oily skin but I like to have some incase of an emergency 
A Mirror 
Burts Bees Cuticle Cream 
Ulta Lip liner in nude or some neutral color 
Floss a must have 
A couple on tiny hair clips 
A Bourjois Ultra Black mini mascara - I just can't not have mascara on 
A purple swiss army knife 
A ink pen - I don't want ink in any of my bags so I keep my Cross pen in my makeup bag to aviod and issues 
All this fits in a small Gap makeup bag


----------



## VanessaJean

Right now I am using a LV Pochette. Inside is my daily items. 
1. Quo Illuminating Concealer
2. Urban Decay eyeliner in Zero- black
3. Annabelle eyebrow pencil
4. make-up mirror
5. Softlips in Tangerine
6. Lypsyl in Honeydew Melon
7. Revlon lipgloss- Pink Afterglow
8. Visine for allergies
9. Renu for contact wearers
10. OPI handcream in Orange Almond Juice

I also carry a different lip gloss- today it is Philosophy- Coconut Milk


----------



## GxG

MAC Blotting Powder
Metallic pink retractable Sephora powder brush
MAC Studio Touch Up concealer stick
MAC lipliner in Sublime Culture
Mini hair comb/pick
MAC lipstick in Viva Glam IV
NARS lipgloss duo in Orgasm and Hustler

^ These are my current staples that always stay in there....I switch and add in other lipsticks and glosses every day, but right now I have in

NYX lipstick in Thalia
NYX Diamond Sparkle Lipgloss in Rose Sparkle
MAC Lustreglass in Love Nectar
MAC Lipglass in Cult of Cherry

Upon emptying it out to list these contents I found a small sample tube of some DuWop lip venom.  I haven't used this in a while lol.  I want to try the Lip Fusion brand one day.


----------



## shoegal27

I usually carry:
MAC studio Fix powder..
blot papers
NARS turkish delight
Burts Bees chap stick
.. and the color of the day, which is usually Viva Glam V


----------



## Odette

Bag: Sonia Kashuk nylon pouch
Products: Philosophy Red Velvet Cake lip gloss, Bliss Snow Wonder hand cream, Bliss 20-in-1 Wonder Balm, DKNY Be Delicious travel-sized perfume, Benefit Benetint Pocket Pal, Tide To-Go Pen


----------



## shoegal27

oh yeh, I need to throw in my tide to go pen.. that thing is good.. not great, but it has potential.. and being a clutz, I need it.


----------



## [vogue]

I see it more of a 'toiletries' bag than a makeup bag. This is what I have:

1. Cetaphil SPF50 UVA/UVB Sunscreen
2. Laura Mercier Flawless Fix Pencil
3. Dr Hauschka lip balm (this is really great!)
4. Aesop body balm (works really well as a hand cream too!)
5. Dermalogica Multi-active toner in the travel size (for on-the-go hydration)
6. MAC Blotting sheets
7. Mints (fresh breath is important!)
8. Mont Blanc pen - just because I keep losing them... so keeping them in a pouch works!
9. Small packet of tissues.
10. Tiny pot of Sebastian Xtah Crude Clay (for the hair!)


----------



## pmburk

Well in my handbag I have the Coach Amanda capacity satin wristlet in green, and it contains:

- L'Oreal pressed powder, ivory
- Estee Lauder eyeshadow duo, candy cube & plum pop
- Estee Lauder concealer
- Rusk hand lotion
- Couvent de Minimes perfume spray
- Kiehl's lip balm No. 1, cranberry
- Bobbi Brown pot rouge, blushed rose
- Body Shop shea lip butter
- 2 Aveda lip glosses - amaranth, honeysuckle
- 1 Aveda lip tint - verbena
- Kiehl's lip gloss, Earth Day
- CO Bigelow lip gloss in hot fudge sundae
- Burt's Bees original lip balm
- small tin Burt's Bees hand salve

My makeup bag at home is pretty extensive. Here's what I can remember off the top of my head:

- Bare Escentuals foundations in 1.2 and 2
- Kiehl's tinted moisturizer, light
- Smashbox photo finish foundation primer
- Loose powder, Coty Airspun in translucent extra coverage
- Bare Escentuals well-lit/back-lit highlighter
- Bare Escentuals cheek/face color in warm and true
- Bare Escentuals eye shadows in sex kitten, vanilla sugar, butterfly, cashmere, and a light green color
- Eye liner pencils: Merle Norman raisin, Estee Lauder black, Aveda uruku
- Aveda uruku eye accent (cream shadow)
- Aveda eye shadow/blush Professional compact w/4 blushes, 8 shadows in various colors
- Mascara: Stila multi-effect in brown, Chanel Exceptionnel in black
- Eyebrow kit, Sonia Kashuk
- Lip pencils: Laura Mercier nutmeg, Aveda neutral beige tone, Estee Lauder pink
- Lip colors: Estee Lauder rose/pink, Aveda lip tint in Garneta swirl, Aveda sheer cassava
- Estee Lauder lip gloss in a light gold shimmery color
- 4 Bare Escentuals application brushes

I also have two secondary makeup bags in a drawer that hold all of my 'extra' stuff - unopened replacement eyeshadows and pencils, red lipsticks that I don't wear very often, and an entire second bag full of nothing but lip glosses. Yes, I have a problem. LOL.


----------



## sw0pp

Usually in my 3+ year old LeSportSac Makeup bag:

- Guerlain Terracotta Bronzing Powder
- Shiseido Maquillage Concealer
- Burt's Bees Lipbalm
- MAC e/s in Club
- MAC lipstick in High Tea
- Sensodyne floss
- Very old and shortened Estee Lauder Eye pencil in Softsmudge Black

Sometimes it also contains:
- Shu Uemura Lash Curler
- Yves Rocher Waterproof Mascara in black
- Chanel Crayon Kohl in Marine


----------



## Dawn

i'll just list the stuff in the one i take with me daily...the one i take on trips would be too long. 
-Chanel pressed powder
-chanel glossimers in equinoxe and summer plum
-burt's bees lipbalm
-small tube of aquaphor
-clean and clear blotting papers
-smashbox anti-shine compact
-bobbi brown blemish cover stick
-rewetting drops for my contacts


----------



## ChristyR143

Here's what I carry on a daily basis:

MAC Blotting Powder
Revlon Colorstay Lipliner in Chocolate
NARS Lipstick in Sexual Healing
Prestige Vinylwear Lipgloss in Cha-Cha
MAC Dazzleglass in Sugarrimmed
ClearEyes Eyedrops
Travel sized can of Lysol Disinfectant (everytime we go out to eat, my 4 year old always decides he has to go poo, so this is handy for cleaning a public toilet)
Travel sized stick of deodarant
Carmex lipbalm


----------



## MissCrystal

Mac dazzle lash mascara
Fly by Blu pearglide e/l
Liqueur l/g
strawberry blonde l/g
appletini body lotion from VS
Deep sigh tender tone


----------



## NtrlGrl

Camdens Naturals --AWESOME all natural mineral makeup.
-Foundation in cool med
-Blush in cool muave
-Sugar Plum lip color
(Just the basics I ALWAYS have with me.)


----------



## choozen1ne

here is a pic of mine
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




-
 as you can tell I love MAC lip Glass , also there is blottong powder , nail clippers , lip liner ,cuticle cream , floss eyedrops , 3 types of lip balm and hair clips and a purple swiss army knife ,and a Cross pen , i keep my pens in my makeup bag to protect my purses lineing


----------



## amymaria

I don't actually carry much makeup around
Whatever, lipgloss + lipgloss I'm using that day, lip balm, anna sui oil blotting papers, tampon, dior compact


----------



## mordant

Mascara, lip balm, lipglass, eye liner, tampons, bobby pins, band aids, and ear plugs. 

I don't like to carry a lot with me.


----------



## plumaplomb

tube of lipstick, chapstick, kleenex, a couple bandaids, some heartburn stuff for the SO, and a sample size of clinique lotion


----------



## lovemysavior

I ususally carry my trial size L'Occitane hand lotion, lipliner, lipstick, lipgloss, lip balm, nail clipper, floss, tampon, pad (pantyliner), sheesh I think I need a bigger makeup bag huh?


----------



## lily25

This week I use my clear Sephora make up thingy.






Inside there is





a random hair comb from a Hong Kong hotel, an elastic hair band, a make up sponge, a Kenzoki eye cream (sample), L'Occitane hand cream, Kanebo Allie sun block, Chanel make up, Chanel mascara, Chanel kohl pencil, Chanel lip gloss, Chanel Cristalle parfum, Korres pomegranate tinted lip butter, Neutrogena lip sun block.


----------



## pond23

Right now I'm carrying around my Lancome "Rose Defile" lipstick.


----------



## superBag

bump for this thread 

-youngblood rice mineral pressed powder
-chanel glossimer
-sue devitt blush


----------



## cammy1

bump!


----------



## aliceanna

Currently in my cosmetics bag:

Stila bronzer
Mini bronzer/powder brush from Sephora
Neutrogena skin-clearing pressed powder
Tarte mini cheek stain
3 different lip glosses (Tarte, Victoria's Secret, and Lancome)
Cherry Chapstick
Revlon Colorstay eyeliner pencil in black
Tampon


----------



## Designer_Love

pressed powder and about 8 tubes of lipgloss, chapstick, and oil blotting papers


----------



## LVMademoiselle

Chantecaille lip pencil in Natural, Brilliant Lip Gloss in Mirth, Collector's Edition of Les Petales Voile de Rose Poundre Delicate.  Sofina Perfect UV White Protect Sunscreen SPF 50.


----------



## lovemysavior

All of the lipsticks/lipglosses that I own, Neutrogena's Norwegian Hand Cream, nail clipper, Laura Mercier's Powder Compact, and an eyeshadow.  I carry a fairly large makeup bag.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

MAC Russian Red lipstick, MAC Red lipliner, MAC Russian Red lipglass, a little tiny Nars Sheerglow, MAC Peaches blush, MAC Medium-dark powder, UD eyeliner, clinique high-impact mascara.

(Work makeup bag)


----------



## Loquita

In my mu bag that I carry to work, I have:

MAC Blotting Powder in Medium Dark
Weleda Lip Balm
Whatever lip liner I am wearing that day
Whatever eyeliner I am wearer that day
Lip gloss (again, whatever I am wearing that day)
Rohto eye drops (the best!!!!)


----------



## sabishka

I should be working...hehe:

Chanel foundation
MAC Plushblack mascara
Shu Uemura eyelash curler
MAC Medium Deep MSF
MAC Pink Swoon blush
MAC Angel l/s
MAC Slimshine - Intimidate l/s
MAC Stripdown l/l
MAC Feeling Dreamy l/g
MAC Painterly paintpot


----------



## juicyincouture

i alternate all the time but the main is:

huge lips skinny hips lip gloss in worship kate
mac lipstick in creme d'nude
l'oreal color juice in strawberry smoothie
victoria's secret beauty rush lip gloss
maybelline lip liner in nude
nyc liquid eyeliner in jet black
clinique lip palette in various colors
physician's formula bronzer in dark
the body shop blush in 03
estee lauder blotting sheets
prestige my biggest lashes in jet black
tigi bed head black smudgie
compact mirror


----------



## Ellapretty

I carry my make up in a Nine West pouch that came with one of my handbags:
Mirror
Gum
Blotting papers
Nail cutter (for clipping cuticles)
Burts Bees lip balm & Lip Venom
Faces and MAC Myth lipstick
Antibac spray
MAC lipliner brush and L'Oreal lipliner
Perfume samples 

I also always carry a Fruits and Passion Avocado Hand butter in my bag, but it is too tubby to fit in my make up bag


----------



## pinkboudoir

Mirror - one side magnified
Lipgloss - always have 2 to 4 of them & sometime a pot of lipbalm
Blotters - mine is always Johnson & Johnson Grapefruit scented, so refreshing to blot my face
Nail File - a mini one for accidental nail cracks, scuffs etc
Eye drop - quick fix for dry eye days
Mini handcream - always a Crabtree Hand Therapy(Lavender, Nantucket, Gardeners, La Source)

I carry all of the above in LeSportSac pouches coz they are hardy & will withstand any leakage, even ink leakeage from pens(which I no longer carry after I ruin a few LSS pouches).


----------



## alexandra28

I just realized i have to clean up my makeup bag... But right now this is what i have in it 

Advil
Lens Cleaner and cloth to clean glasses
La Mer powder foundation spf15
YSL Faux Cils Black Mascara
The Body Shop Shea body butter (sample)
MAC Blankety lipstick
MAC Delish lipstick
MAC Angel lipstick
MAC Dervish lip pencil (small size)
MAC Poetic License lipglass
MAC 190 SE brush
MAC 187 SE brush
MAC Ensign lipglass
Chanel 131 (MICA) glossimer
Doco Damask bella boo lipgloss
Bare minerals chiffon lipgloss
Smashbox flesh lipgloss
Smashbox Desire lipglass (sample)
Shu uemura rose deepsea water (sample)
something for my hair (black band)


----------



## Spendaholic

Louis Vuitton Mono Cosmetic Case.




Maxfactor Colour Adapt no'70 Natural Foundation.
Ruby & Millie Brow Colour.
Ruby & Millie Tool.
Maybelline Waterproof Great Lash.
Chanel Levres Scintillantes Glossimer no'92
YSL Touche Eclat Radiant Touch
Mac Prep & Prim.
Mac Glitter Eye Liner.
Mac Brow Set Clear.
Mac Eye Shadow Woodwinked, Veluxe Pearl.
Mac Eye Shadow Li'lily, Lustre.
Chanel Eye Shadow no'28 Camelia.
Mac Brush 239se.
Mac Brush 208.
Mac Brush 281.
Eyelash Curler.


----------



## nillacobain

I have:

Diorshow "Iconic" mascara
L'Oréal "Accord Perfect" mineral foundation color D5 (golden sand)
Rimmel London "X10 Volume" Extra Black mascara
Rimmel London "Flash Eyeliner"
La Roche- Posay "Navalip" gloss shine n.3
Collistar eye shadow luminous powder n.8 (black)
Deborah red lipstick
Body & Bath works lip gloss (flavour "cakes")
Deborah Life eye shadow
Max Factor kajal (color black).


----------



## ashtray-girl

makeup bag-  mac

powder -  chanel POUDRE UNIVERSELLE COMPACTE, translucent
blush- estee lauder bronze goddes (small compact, I use it for touchups of contour or blush dupe)
lipstick- juicy tubes framboise, mac lustreglass venetian, neutrogena chapstick and a jil sander red lipstick which isn't produced anymore)
perfume- chanel allure pursespray
others: mints, bobbypins and benefit's highbeam, pearl earrings (studs)


----------



## girlygirl3

So interesting to hear what others are carrying!

In my make up bag (a striped canvas pencil case type from Borders, I love it):
An eyeliner (usually CD black or UD 24/7 in zero to touch up waterline when needed)
MAC Dervish l/p (whether I use it or not)
MAC Lillyland Face Palette
Sigma Travel size SS168 angled contour brush
Lips:  Usually a MAC lip gelee plus a MAC l/g or l/s - min. of two!


----------



## kasmom

I'm amaze by the number of things people on this thread carried with them, the only thing left is the kitchen sink .

In my makeup bag:

Burt Bee's Chapstick
Kiehl's Lip Balm #1
LUSH Let them eat cakes lip balm
B&W Japanese Cherry Blossom hand sanitizer
Philosophy AG 1oz hand lotion tube
Philosophy AG Roll on oil perfume


----------



## ShkBass

Let's see right now.....

1. La Mer lip balm
2. Bare Escentuals - medium beige foundation
3. Benefit - lady's Choice
4. Christian Dior lipgloss in beige chiffon
5. Mac customized 10 e/s palette
6. Mac - Belighful 
7. Tweezerman mini travel size tweezers
8. Mac - eyeshadow brush (number wore off)
9. Philsophy - Kabuki brush (this one is dying - must get new one)


----------



## amazigrace

This is SO much fun, seeing what 
everyone has in their make-up bag.
This is my 'handbag' make-up bag -
the one I always have in my handbag,
and I have another one in the drawer
where I put on makeup. 

My LV Pouchette:
Cle le Beau concealer in Ivory (love it!)
Jack Black lip balm (love it, too!)
Germ-X
Chanel Glossimer in Imaginaire
Armani lipstick in 504
Ray-Ban sunglasses cleaning cloth
And that little white strip back there
  is Dr. Scholl's tape - I wear Louboutin
  shoes!!!

Not too much, but I don't like carrying
around all my make-up!


----------



## GeLin8

I love this thread! 

I'm a makeup addict for sure.. My everyday bag that I carry in my purse has the essentials to change my day makeup to evening makeup:

Diorshow Mascara 
Nars Blush in Orgasm
Makeup For Ever Pencil Eyeliner in Black
Nars Eyeshadow duo in Violetta
Stilla Long Wear Lip Colour in Flushed
Makeup For Ever Lift Concealer in #2
Makeup For Ever High Def Powder (Amazingggggg!!!!)
Brushes, blotting sheets, hand cream, etc

I'm considering assembling 2 or 3 identical bags with this same stuff in it and stashing one at work, one at my boyfriends house, one in my car... Seems more convenient lol I don't know


----------



## LipGlossQueen

This is so fun.

My makeup bag: Coach OP Art print case (don't know the name)

Clinique Almost Powder in Ivory
Nars Blushes in Orgasm and Outlaw
Two Faced Double Bronzer in Sun Bunny
Clinique Blushwear Cream Stick in Peachy Blush
Nars The Multiple in Orgasm
Tarte Cheek Stain in true love
Clinique Longlast glosswear in Sunset
Stila Lipglazes in Starfruit and Tangerine
Nars Velvet Matte Lip pencil in Bahama
Nars Lipgloss in Pillow Talk
Clinique Lipliner in pink truffle
Vincent Longo Duo Lip Pencils in Spring Rose/Soft Pink and Rosewood/Passion
Chanel Le Crayon Gloss Lip Pencils in Pink Praline and Chocolat
Bobbi Brown Lip Pencil in Slopes
MakeUpForEver Lip Pencil in Rosewood 2C
Cargo Reverse LipLiner
Bare Escentuals 100% Natural Lipgloss in Cassis, Cupcake, Citrus Tart and Mango Salsa and Sprinkles.
Fresh Duo Lip Pencil in Pale Nectar/Magnolia Cafe 

Wow, as you can see, I love lipglosses and lippencils. I have an addiction, LOL.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Today in my Lesportsac MU bag:
clinique bronzer
mini buki brush
sample size of sephora volumizing mascara
mac cultured l/g
mac angel l/s
mac viva glam vi l/g
clinique pressed powder
burt's bees pomegranate lipbalm
carmex cherry flavored lipbalm
mini rollerball of MJ Daisy perfume

I usually do foundation etc at home, so I rarely carry that w/me.


----------



## Love Of My Life

bought some lipsticks today..Edward Bess


----------



## momofgirls

LV Damier Cosmetic Case
Mac Studio Fix
Phiolospy lipgloss
Mac Blot Powder
Hand Sanitizer
Bath & Body  Hand Lotion


----------



## LAltiero85

Okay....so here's what's in my travel Makeup bag....
-Blotting Powder
-Beauty Powder(don't ask me why...only because it's Hello Kitty) in pretty baby
-Underage lipglass
-English Accents lipglass
-A different groove lipglass
-lip conditioner in feelin' good
-Viva Glam lipstick in II
-Pink Sugar Roll on perfume 
-disinfecting wipe
-eyeliner
-dr. feelgood
-Jaqua raspberry buttercream frosting handcream
-retractable kabuki brush


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

In my makeup bag for my vacation back home for Easter:

Nars Sheerglow foundation in Santa Fe & Fiji
MAC Stick foundation, not sure which color?
MAC moisture cover concealer
Benefit Erase Paste
Urban Decay eyeliner in zero
Covergirl lash blast
MAC underage lipglass
MAC Snob lipstick
MAC Pervette lipstick
YSL Frivolous Pink
YSL Tea Rose
Nars cococabana multiple
MAC eyeshadow palette - all that glitters, carbon, espresso, satin taupe, woodwinked, sable, mylar, soft brown, 
MAC blush palette - peaches, coygirl, pinch o peach, dollymix
213, 217, 222, 252, 275, 130, 134, 187, 182 MAC brushes


----------



## Vida

I love this thread it's nice to see what others carry around.

Here are my essentials that go with when I'm on the go, for touch-up and going from day to night look.
-Shiseido Pressed Powder
-YSL Touche Eclat
-MAC Blushcreme in Posey
-Giorgio Armani Eyes to Kill Mascara
-MAC Eye Kohl Smolder
-MAC Lipstick Pretty Please (I usually pick the color I used at home)
-MAC Lipglass Underage
-MAC Lipliner Beurre
-Laura Geller Lip Spackle
-Biotherm Lipbalm
-L'Occitane Hand Cream


----------



## Bagluvvahh

in my tokidoki:
laura mercier concealer
concealer brush w/foundation brush (2in1)
sephora brand bronzer in bora bora
ysl matte powder foundation
estee lauder lipstick in perfect nude
shiseido powder brush
shu uemura curlash
maybelline great lash
sephora brand flashy liner in black


----------



## DottySarah

In my bree makeup bag:

Bobbi Brown undereye Concealer
Disprin
Mouth Freshner
Mini Perfume
Oil Blot Tissues
3 Lipsticks
Mac sheer pressed powder
Vichy Roll On


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry correction eclat
nars lip pencil
clea de peau lip gloss
edward bess concealer
edward bess mascara
edward bess lip gloss & lipstick


----------



## pickle

Sonia Kashuk m/u bag (I have too many m/u bags LOL)

Mirror (case is same rubbery material as Nars, from Target)
Qtips for fixing eye m/i
Hair clip and ties
Nasal Spray - allergies (need to add the Allegra pills too)
Lip Brush
Revlon colorstay eyeliner (use it for waterline)
Korres Jasmine (I think, too lazy to check) lipbutter
ELF concealer
MAC strobe lip treatment (awful taste, but color is awesome for me)
MAC underage l/g
Chanel giggle glossimier (sp?)
Nars Turkish Delight
Burts Bees (no like, but it has SPF)


----------



## mira_uk

Sorry no pics...
But for todays face:
Revlon PhotoReady Foundation
MAC Studio Finish concealer in NC20
MAC MSF Natural in Medium Dark
NARS Laguna bronzer
NARS Copacobana Multiple
BeneFit Coralista blush
MAC Soft Ochre Paint Pot
Chantecaille Sylvie's Palette
MAC Vanilla pigment
BeneFit Mr Frosty pencil
MAC Black greasepaint stick
Shu Uemura liquid liner
KATE Gel Liner BK-1
KATE Designing Eyebrow palett
Canmake Dolly eye lash base
Max Factor False Lash Effect Mascara
MAC ZoomLash
MAC Fashion Scoop Cremesheen Glass
LipSmackers Cherry CocaCola lipbalm
Clarins Gloss Appeal in 06

Now what to wear for tomorrow???


----------



## exotikittenx

Lately my makeup is just floating around loose in my purse!  Big no no!  But I don't carry much, and no powders to spill... I have-

YSL lip gloss tube (beige shimmer)
YSL lip gloss stick (sheer red)
Lancome Effacernes waterproof undereye concealer
sunblock for my face


----------



## Love Of My Life

love seeing all you cosmetic junkies.. glad to know not alone...


----------



## mira_uk

^LOL! I know right...
Sometimes I just know I've lost the plot due to makeup :weird:


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Here's whats in my makeup bag:

purple makeup bag by Sonia Kashuk

MAC Blot Powder in Medium
MAC Prep and Prime Lip Primer
Chanel Glossimer in Blizzard
Chanel Glossimer in Wild Rose
MAC Lipglass Lovechild
MAC Lipglass Lust
MAC Lipstick Viva Glam V
Smashbox Concealer in Medium


----------



## mira_uk

Right, pic post up ahead! 
My make up case (Maison Gilfy) and Brush roll (Armani)







And now for contents... 











Yeah pretty stacked atm! I need to resort again 
Contents:
MAC 181se brush
NARS Copacabana Multiple
Revlon PR in Golden Beige
NARS Laguna Bronzer
MAC Studio Fix powder NC30
MAC Shell Pearl Beauty Powder
MAC Soft & Gentle MSF
MAC Grape mini pigment
NYX ES32 Purple e/s
MAC Black Tied e/s
MAC Bare Study paint pot
MAC Vanilla pigment
KATE Designing Eyebrow in EX-4
Visée ft. MercuryDuo e/s palette in A-7
Canmake Cheek Highlight
Shesiedo MM blush in 88
Kose Addiction Keshi e/s
Shu Uemura ME Beige 800 e/s
KATE Gel Liner in BK-1
MAC Studio Finish concealer NC20
NYX Black Label l/s in BLL115 Heiress
Clarins Gloss Appeal in 06
Canmake Glossyholic in 04
MAC Zoomlash mini
Canmake Dolly eye lash Base
GOSH White kohl
BeneFit Mr Frosty
MAC Black Greasepaint stick
Shu Uemura liquid eyeliner pen
Max Factor False Lash Effect mascara

Now I'm gonna cleanse my stash and sort it all out


----------



## shopaholic1987

In my make-up bag (mine is small compared to some although I do have a stash of other make-up I am trying not to use until these are finished).

No7 foundation
Bare Escentuals radiance (pure)
No7 Mascara
No7 Eyeshadow quad
Lancome Juicy Tubes
Chanel coco rouge gardenia 
Boots essentials lipbalm


----------



## sw0pp

Usually in my Biotherm GWP makeup bag:
- Oil Blotting Sheets
- NARS Blush in Sin
- Shiseido Concealer
- A sample pot containing broken pieces of Guerlain Bronzer...
- MAC Blot Powder
- Another sample pot with MAC Studio Fix Fluid for touch ups
- Small pot of hand creme
- Sample size tube of hair gel
- A sample of Maison Martin Margiela Untitled perfume
- A tiny swiss pocket knife lol
- The Body Shop Lip Butter Brazil Nut
- Chanel Le Crayon Kohl in Marine
- MAC Eyeshadow in Club/Smoke & Diamonds/Whatever other es I'm wearing that day
- Lipgloss or lipstick (I change everyday)


----------



## Love Of My Life

just added Tom Ford black orchid lipstick... changing for spring now...


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*In my Coach Scarfprint Cosmetic Bag-*
*Sm.tube of Neutragena SS SPF 55*
*Maybelline Eyestudio Shadow (Pink Persuasion)*
*Covergirl Shadow Blast in the(gray/silver)*
*Lancome Juicy Tube (Berry Bold)*
*L'oreal Lipstick in (Majestic Mauve)*
*Burt's Bee Lip Balm*
*Shadow Brush*
*2 Emery Boards*
*2 Kotex Compact Tampon's*
*Covergirls Wetslick's Amazemint Lipgloss in (Tickled Pink)*
*The eyeshadow posted  is my fav. color, I have 3 and the gloss is my fav.too!!!!*


----------



## NemoAndChula

Besides make-up:

toothpicks
swiss army knife
tweezers
perfume samples


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Fun thread! I don't have a makeup bag; I keep everything in a drawer in my bathroom. I used to be a complete makeup junkie and I had drawers and drawers of stuff. About a year ago or so, I purged my collection and kept just a few of the basics. It's so much easier for me to get ready in the morning when I don't have 50 eye shadows, 100 lipsticks, and 20 blushes to choose from! Here's what is currently in my drawer:

Laura Mercier loose mineral powder foundation
Cle de Peau concealer
Clinique Naturally Glossy Mascara
Bobbi Brown eye shadow single
4 or 5 Becca eye shadow singles
Clinique Pore Minimizer
Stila Blush
Clinique Blush
Several Becca, Stila, and Clinique lip glosses 
Nivea lip balm
Neosporin lip balm


----------



## exotikittenx

HermesN--- I'm with you-- I hated having soooooo many different colors of eyeshadows, etc.  I just kept some of the basics and went with good quality, and only the most flattering colors for me, so I don't have loads of makeup anymore.  It's so much better that way for me!


----------



## sophieee

I tend to keep my makeup very neutral and subtle, so there's not as much as everyone else's lists haha   Seriously, this is all of my makeup.

*Lips*
Chanel Rouge Coco in 05 Mademoiselle
Chanel Rouge Coco in 34 Satin
Chanel Rouge Coco in 36 Lune Rousse
Smashbox The Nude lipliner in Fair
Revlon Colorburst in Soft Rose
La Roche-Posay Nutritic lip balm

*Face*
Clinique Dramatically Different moisturizing lotion
Cosmedicine Medi-Matte oil control lotion
Covergirl & Olay Simply Ageless foundation in 205 (used as a concealer)
Lancome Dual Finish powder in Matte Porcelaine I

*Eyes*
Nars eyeshadow primer
Maybelline ExpertWear eyeshadow quad in Mocha Motion
CoverGirl Professional clear mascara/eyebrow gel
CoverGirl Lash Blast mascara in very black

On a typical day I'll only use the foundation, lipstick, and mascara.  And I'll only carry around the Lancome compact and a Chanel lipstick.  Like I said, I keep it VERY simple.  I'm more into skincare.


----------



## BadRomance93

When I carry it, and when I wear make-up, lately it should be:

MAC Lipglass
MAC Lipstick
MAC Dazzleglass Creme
Max Factor Gloss
2 or 3 MAC Eyeshadows
NARS Eyeshadow
MAC Blush
MAC brushes

Don't have a clue why I choose those particular things. Haha! I'm a clutz with make-up!


----------



## J`adore LV

Currently I'm using a red patent leather Coach Turnlock clutch that I found at the Coach outlet.  I carry the necessary things for touch-ups and emergencies.  The rest of my stuff is at home.

MAC Studio Fix
MAC lipstick in Creme d'Nude
MAC lipglass in C-Thru
Caudalie Beauty Elixir (this stuff!)
blotting sheets
anti-bacterial wipes
floss
Advil
cotton swabs
Blistex lipbalm
purse-size perfume


----------



## MJDaisy

the only non-drug store make up i have is MAC bronzer, NARS orgasm, YSL eyeliner in black, and laura mercier anti oil blotting powder...everything else is covergirl, maybelline, or loreal.


----------



## BagLovingMom

I love this thread!
I've got:
Glo Minerals Powder Base
IMAN stick foundation
Nars Lip/Cheek Tint
Stila Lipgloss
3 Make Up Forever Eyeliners
Blotting Papers


----------



## isingiswim

I use a white patent leather makeup bag from Luella(rip) I rotate quite often!

Inside:
Diorskin Nude Foundation
Erno Laszlo multi phase concealer
Physicians Forumula Green Face Powder
Kevin Aucoin Mascara
Armani eyes to kill mascara (waterproof)
Korres Guava Lip Butter
Chantecaille Lip chics in Zinnia & Amaryllis
YSL Peach Passion Rouge Volupte
Archipelago Botanicals White Sugar & Mango Gloss
Labello cherry Lip Balm
L'Occitane Shea Butter (in the tin)
Dior Incognito Quint
Becca Baroque Eye Tint
Chanel Soleil Tan De Chanel(I have it in a travel jar)
Le Metier De Beaute Poppy Cream Fresh Tint
Bobbi Brown Nectar Shimmer Brick
Mac Stereo Rose MSF
RMS Smile Lip2Cheek
Shu Uemura stick highlighter
Caudalie Beauty Elixir


Obviously I don't take this with me most of the time, Just when I know I'm going to need it all I.e sleepovers with bf or anything else that would keep me from being able to freshen up.


----------



## Fendi213

This is the makeup bag that I carry around in my purse with me everyday. What's inside changes depending on what makeup I wear or what I need with me during the day. I hardly ever touch up my makeup except my lip color but I need everything with me "just in case" 











Gucci Flora Perfume Spray
Mariah M perfume Rollerball
181 MAC Brush
Body Shop Tinted Glow Enhancer #2
MAC Select Cover Up
Stila Kajal Topaz
MAC Ever So Rich Cremesheen Glass
MAC Boy Bait Cremesheen Glass
Bonnie Bell Lip Lites Cappuccino
Cover Girl Pillow Pink Lipstick
YSL Rouge Volupte #26 Tender Peach
EOS Lip Balm Honeydew
Illamasqua Rude Cream Blush
Bobbi Brown Bronzer
MAC Honey Bare Tender Tone 
Body Shop Lip Butter
MAC Lingerie Lipstick


----------



## declaredbeauty

I only carry MAC Blot Powder, Lip balm, and whatever lip product I'm wearing that day.


----------



## jpgoeth

I only carry whatever lipstick or gloss I'm wearing that day and hand lotion.  I used to carry the full arsenal until I injured my neck/back in a car accident last year.  Now I have to keep my bag as light as possible!


----------



## xxlala

Makeup Bag: Lesportsac (not sure what pattern it is but it's kind of bright and awesome)

Primer: Sephora Perfection Primer
Foundation: Bare Minerals in Medium (my tan shade 
Blush: Clinique (something that came in a gift set)
Bronzer: Bare Minerals (but it makes me look too tan so I don't really use it)
Powder: Bare Minerals Mineral Veil 
Mascara: Clinique (the one with the cool green brush)
Eyeliner: Sephora brand (but I need a new one for sure considering this one always makes me have raccoon eyes)
Eyeshadow: Clinique palette I got from a gift set.
Lip Balm: Burt's Bees Original

Also: Bare Minerals Kabuki Brush, Bare Minerals All over Face Brush, Bare Minerals Concealer Brush, Clinique Eyeshadow Brush


----------



## VanessaJean

Here's mine-


----------



## evolkatie

Here's what I am currently traveling with. 






Prada cosmetics case
Mufe hd primer in mauve
Mufe hd foundation
Mufe mat velvet+
mufe super matte loose powder
Mac blot powder
Cargo one base concealer
Clinique acne solution clearing concealer
Mac emote for contouring
Stila sun
Udpp Eden & sin
Mufe aqua eyes 0L and 2L
Sephora brown kohl
Revlon colorstay pen liner
Mufe aqua cream liner
Mufe sharpener
Mac 187, 239, 226, 222, and 263
Extra es applicators

Unpictured is my naked palette that I keep with me just in case


----------



## chloe13

make up bag: agnes b.
ysl lipstick
ysl touche blush
guerlain kiss kiss lip balm
st. ives lotion small tube 
skin food shea butter lip balm in apricot
sephora comb
hair elastics
tissue
wet tissue wipes


----------



## missjoisu

make up bag : furry pouch bag (gift from a friend)
mac studio fix foundation
maybelline lipstick
elf blush
elf brushes
small estee lauder perfume (a sample, i think)


----------



## HerShe

Harajuku Lovers Clear Cosmetics Case

Sonia Kashuk Matte Blotting Tissues
MAC Blot Powder
Tarte Travel Kabuki Brush
Korres Lip Butter in Guava
MAC Lipstick in Touch
MAC Lipliner in Summer Fruit
MAC Cremesheen Glass in Richer Lusher
Viktor & Rolf FlowerBomb Perfume roll-on


----------



## lulu3955

My Case is by Jerome Dreyfuss. It's agneau leather.  

Loreal Travel brush Set (which needs to be replaced)
Clean Shower Fresh rollerball
Tocca Florence Solid perfume
Thymes lip blam
Thymes hand sanitizer
Clinique Quick corrector- moderately fair
Clinique Kohl Shaper for eyes- Black Kohl
Urban Decay mini eyeshadow primer potion
NARS Blush- Torrid
NARS eyeshadow Duo- Charade
NARS eyeshadow single- polar white
NARS Mascara- Bamboo
NARS SPF Lip treatment- pure sheer
NARS lip treatment- Rain
NARS lipstick- Belle De Jour


----------



## roundandround

Make up bag is from Fossil

YSL touche eclat
by Terry Compact Powder
Chanel quadra eyeshadow
Shu Uemura eyeshadow
LÓreal lipliner
Sans Soucis Lipcare stick SPF 20
Chanel lipstick
Laura Mercier lipstick
Shu Uemura Lipgloss
Paracetamol
Hayfever tablets


----------



## luv2smilexo

Mines all in a pink and white stripped estee lauder gwp bag. 
Physicians formula healthy wear powder foundation
rite aid brand blotting papers
Avojuice hand cream in japanese garden
Benefit Boi-ing
mirror
co bigelow mentha lipshine in frosty peppermint
Bliss manicures best friend
Vincent longo lipstick(cant remember what it is because I depotted it)
mini glass nail file
incanto sample


----------



## jewelssss

I have a zillion small bags but the one that currently resides in my handbag is a silvery taupe bag from a Sephora giveaway.

Inside:
MAC Mineralize Skinfinish in Light housed in a MAC Hello Kitty Beauty Powder compact
MAC Studio Sculpt concealer in NW15 (my HG concealer!)

MAC Tinted Lip Conditioner in Feelin' Good (Warm & Cozy - I love this and I'm running out!)
MyChelle Love Your Lips balm in Pistachio Coconut
L'Oreal Colour Riche lipstick in Linda's Beige

Wet n Wild Kohl Brow Eyeliner in Taupe (eyebrow pencil for YEARS)
Urban Decay 24/7 pencil in Bourbon
L'Oreal Lineur Intense in Earthen Rock Brown
Estee Lauder Eye Defining Pencil in Softsmudge Black
MAC Shadestick in Cuddle 
L'Oreal Voluminous Mascara in Blackest Black

MAC Blush in Strada
MAC Cream Color Base in Root


----------



## nicci404

Fendi213 said:


> This is the makeup bag that I carry around in my purse with me everyday. What's inside changes depending on what makeup I wear or what I need with me during the day. I hardly ever touch up my makeup except my lip color but I need everything with me "just in case"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci Flora Perfume Spray
> Mariah M perfume Rollerball
> 181 MAC Brush
> Body Shop Tinted Glow Enhancer #2
> MAC Select Cover Up
> Stila Kajal Topaz
> MAC Ever So Rich Cremesheen Glass
> MAC Boy Bait Cremesheen Glass
> Bonnie Bell Lip Lites Cappuccino
> Cover Girl Pillow Pink Lipstick
> YSL Rouge Volupte #26 Tender Peach
> EOS Lip Balm Honeydew
> Illamasqua Rude Cream Blush
> Bobbi Brown Bronzer
> MAC Honey Bare Tender Tone
> Body Shop Lip Butter
> MAC Lingerie Lipstick



I love your make up bag! the flowers and the design/colors are so pretty! Mine is blah compared to yours...


----------



## cristalena56

Eco Tools Make Up Brushes
Maybelline Falsies MAscara
Clinique Lash Doubling Mascara
Clinique Vitamin C Lip Smoothie
BBW Lip Gloss
Jordana In Color Fabuliner - Black and Brown
Maybelline Coverstick Concealer

I usually have my coastal scents or urban decay alice in wonderland palette in my purse  I do my eye shadow waiting outside work since my hubby drops me off 30 min before my shift starts


----------



## Sharont2305

In my make up bag there is a load of junk!! I need a serious clearout of the stuff that I don't actually use.


----------



## siworae

I don't carry a make-up bag with me on a daily basis,  but these are the items that I usually toss into my purse before heading out the door...

- Benefit Erase Paste
- Stila Lip glaze (I rotate colors, and sometimes lip glosses from other brands)
- MAC blot powder
- Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner in zero
- Clinique mascara 
- travel size contact lens solution and contact lens case
- travel size hand sanitizer
- travel size hand lotion (the one I currently have is from Victoria's Secret)


----------



## Pursefreak25

MAC lipglass in (Oh Baby)
Maybelline- the Colossal Volum Diamants Mascara 
CO Bigelow- Mentha lip shine(peppermint)
Maybelline shine sensational lip gloss in (watermelon punch)
Maybelline the Falsies Volum Mascara
Sephora Mascara
Lancome eye shawdow(Mosaique Quartz)
Juicy Couture roller ball perfume (Viva la Juicy)
Sephora eyeshawdow(aspen summit)
Eyebrow-scissors,brush and liner and eyebrow razor
Small Lancome eyeshawdow
Sample of Gucci Flora perfume
Sephora eyeliner(silver green)
Nail clipper
And a Fortune from a fortune cookie I guess I just threw it in there one day


----------



## DearBuddha

Here are the contents of my basic black make up bag:

Mary Kay compact featuring two blushes, four shadows, and one gloss:
(shadows): Granite, Crystalline, Spun Silk, Espresso, and Sweet Plum
(blushes): Sparkling Cider and Strawberry Cream
(gloss): Berry Sparkle
Mary Kay Individual shadow in Dusty Lilac

Clinque eyeshadow quad: Pink Chocolate
Victoria's lipgloss in Piece of Cake and Strawberry Fizz
Cover Girl Lipstick in Baby's Got Lips
Maybelline Great Lash Mascara in Blackest Black

MAC Technakohl liner in Graphblack
MAC shadows in Idol Eyes, Crystal, Honey Lust, Banshee, Shale, and Satin Taupe

Bare Minerals foundation in Fairly Light N10
Bare Minerals Warmth face color
Bare Minerals Mineral Veil
Three Bare Escentuals makeup brushes

E.L.F. all-over color stick in Lilac Petal

Neutrogena Mineral Sheers facial powder

Cheapie CVS Essence of Beauty makeup brushes

Revlon Eyelash curler and brow scissors

Two pairs of differently sized tweezers


----------



## Amilica

Makeup bag - MBMJ Daisy bag (freebie from a Japanese magazine)
Lipstick 1 - Chanel Rouge Coco #10 Camelia
Lipstick 2 - Mac Lovelorn
Mascara - Diorshow Black Out in black travel size
Lipgloss 1 - Benefit in Didn't hear it from me
Lipgloss 2 - Beauty Credit in strawberry
Perfume - Chloe sample size
Lipbalm - H2O lip mender 
Concealer - Missha M Signature BB Cream (SPF 25) travel size
Eyeliner 1 - Chanel Stylo Yeux Waterproof eyeliner in blue, purple and green (I swear by these, they are definitely waterproof)
Eyeliner 2 - Annabelle Kohl eyeliner in black
Mirror - Anna Sui 
Add-on - Benefit Highbeam complexion enhancer (on those tired days)
Hair pins


----------



## memete

In my makeup bag:
Nars Orgasm Blush
Givenchy Prisme Again Visage in Impertinent Rose
Labello Fruity Shine Strawberry (a lip balm)
Elf Cream Eyeliner
Clinique High lengths mascara
YSL Touche éclat
Benefit Boi-ing Concealer
Brushes: MAC 168 Short Handle, MAC 209 Short handle, BareEscentuals Full Flawless Face brush
Clarins blemish control roll on thingie
1 pair of Sephora hot pink tweezers
Sephora n°22 eyeshadow brush (but no eyeshadow, must have forgotten to take it out)
1 monodose of eyedrops
2 tampons


----------



## roses5682

I'm seeing alot of people with the mac blot powder. I recived this as a gift and dont know what its for or how to use. Can anyone help me out??


----------



## michelle779

This is what I carry in my makeup bag everyday:

Aveda Hand Relief Lotion
Purell Hand Sanitizer
Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment
MAC Hello Kitty mirror
Johnson & Johnson baby lotion
lipstick and/or lipgloss I'm wearing that day
Asthma inhaler


----------



## NoSnowHere

Currently: MAC mineralize skin finish natural, MUFE aqua eyes e/l, rimmel brow pencil, mini kabuki brush, Chanel ls in Monte Carlo, MAC lg in flusterose, YSL golden gloss10, NARS ls in cruising, MAC gaga2 ls.


----------



## LovesYSL

I don't carry a makeup bag in my purse at the moment but I carry around a Nars Only You palette and a Dr. Haushka lip balm.


----------



## nicci404

roses5682 said:


> I'm seeing alot of people with the mac blot powder. I recived this as a gift and dont know what its for or how to use. Can anyone help me out??



I don't have it but wanted to try to answer your question....

apparently, there is a right and wrong way to use it?? Below is from a user from Make-Up Alley. 

_I have been using this product wrong for 2 months now. I was applying my normal mineral make up in the a.m. and halfway through my day when I started getting oily, I would use this. I didn't see the big deal. Sure it took away the oilies for a bit, but they would return pretty quickly. When I started putting it on over all my make-up first thing in the morning, thats when I noticed the difference! My face remains less oily for a lot longer. The oilies still return towards the end of the day..but its not bad. I use the Medium color, although it really doesn't deposit any color. I would definitely repurchase. We will see how it works during summer..that will be the test!_

from other reviews I read it seems like you use it after you do your make-up (set it) and if you need - touch up during they day, but the key item I kept seeing was to set it after doing your morning routine.


----------



## claraflo

In my bag....

Maybelline falsie mascara - i have no love for it but just buy a different mascara each time until I find my HG. 
Mascara tester brush for combing through the lashes after application.
NARS cream blush in constantinople
Facial illuminator - my own secret formula
Sassy brown eyeliner
Guerlain Rouge G in Greta
Guerlain Rouge Cassis lip liner
Pencil sharpener
Eco Tools brushes - entire set
Body Shop kabuki
Nude by Nature mineral foundation
Dermablend cover creme in Warm Ivory
Mineral eyeshadow in taupe


----------



## roses5682

In my bag:

Bobbi Brown - Condition hand and cuticle balm
MAC -Raquel Lipglass (LE)
Chanel- Spark
Maybeline-Define-a-lash in brown/black
compact mirror
MAC-Lovelorn 
Floss
Chapstick


----------



## mrs moulds

This is a damn shame.... I didn't realize that I had all of this stuff with me.....
Here we go...

Eye shadows, Eyeliners & Mascara:
MAC Orange
MAC Electric Eel
MAC Freshwater
MAC Gold
MAC Duraclear Yellow
MAC Symmetry
MAC Humid
MAC Oceanque
MAC Grain
MAC Cheek
MAC Carbon
MAC Nehnu
MAC Quad:
Semi-Tone Greige
Excitable Yellow
Sublined Green
Shaded Mint
MAC Vanilla
NYX Rust
NYX Exotic Green
NYX Champagne
NYX Jumbo Stick Black Bean
NYX Jumbo Stick Milk
NYX Eye shadow Base w/ Pearl ( I also use this as a conceler )
Ulta Eye liner in Black & Brown
Maybelline Great Lash
Blush:
MAC Raisin
NYX Creme Rouge  Hot Pink
NYX Mosaic Power  Love
Lipsticks & Lipliners:
MAC Coral Reef
MAC Creme Cup
MAC Up the Amp
MAC Shrimplette
MAC Impassion
MAC Cork Liner
MAC Currant Liner
Foundations:
MAC Studio Fix NC 40
Makeup Brushes:
MAC 150
MAC PRO 162
MAC 228
MAC PRO Angle brush (the number has been rubbed off )
MAC PRO Flat Brush (the number has been rubbed off 
MAC PRO Crease brush ( the number has been rubbed off )

I think this covers everything....


----------



## declaredbeauty

mrs moulds said:


> This is a damn shame.... I didn't realize that I had all of this stuff with me.....
> Here we go...
> 
> Eye shadows, Eyeliners & Mascara:
> MAC Orange
> MAC Electric Eel
> MAC Freshwater
> MAC Gold
> MAC Duraclear Yellow
> MAC Symmetry
> MAC Humid
> MAC Oceanque
> MAC Grain
> MAC Cheek
> MAC Carbon
> MAC Nehnu
> MAC Quad:
> Semi-Tone Greige
> Excitable Yellow
> Sublined Green
> Shaded Mint
> MAC Vanilla
> NYX Rust
> NYX Exotic Green
> NYX Champagne
> NYX Jumbo Stick Black Bean
> NYX Jumbo Stick Milk
> NYX Eye shadow Base w/ Pearl ( I also use this as a conceler )
> Ulta Eye liner in Black & Brown
> Maybelline Great Lash
> Blush:
> MAC Raisin
> NYX Creme Rouge  Hot Pink
> NYX Mosaic Power  Love
> Lipsticks & Lipliners:
> MAC Coral Reef
> MAC Creme Cup
> MAC Up the Amp
> MAC Shrimplette
> MAC Impassion
> MAC Cork Liner
> MAC Currant Liner
> Foundations:
> MAC Studio Fix NC 40
> Makeup Brushes:
> MAC 150
> MAC PRO 162
> MAC 228
> MAC PRO Angle brush (the number has been rubbed off )
> MAC PRO Flat Brush (the number has been rubbed off
> MAC PRO Crease brush ( the number has been rubbed off )
> 
> I think this covers everything....



You take all this with you daily or is this a home collection? 

Currently in mine:





Pretty boring.


----------



## mrs moulds

declaredbeauty said:


> You take all this with you daily or is this a home collection?
> 
> Currently in mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty boring.


 
Some are staples that I carry with me all the time and the rest of the stuff that I've used and I haven't remove it from my handbag.

And the sad thing is what I listed I have at least 60% more at home in plastic containers stored in my bathroom.  

The only reason I have so much is because I once was a artist for MAC and between the quarterly gratis, employee discounts and all the " working materials" given to us, I just have so much makeup.
And your makeup bag is not boring, it is practical. One day I hope to be practical too....


----------



## Devoted2makeup




----------



## PrincessMe

^^so pretty holds alot more than i thought it would..hmm maybe i do  need one lol


----------



## Devoted2makeup

PrincessMe said:


> ^^so pretty holds alot more than i thought it would..hmm maybe i do  need one lol



It's great, I love mine. You should get one.


----------



## anglarry04

LV just released a new GM version of the cosmetic pouch


----------



## DearBuddha

In my Coach Capacity wristlet:

- Feminine goods
- Milani Luminous blush
- CG Lash Blast Fusion mascara
- CG Baby's Got Lips l/s
- Mary Kay Berry Sparkle l/g
- NYC Sungold Pink l/g
- Sephora compact
- Sample hand cream from The Body Shop
- Hair elastic
- Chapstick
- Maybelline concealer


----------



## Devoted2makeup

anglarry04 said:


> LV just released a new GM version of the cosmetic pouch



They did? *runs over to vuitton.com to see*


----------



## anglarry04

its under women, travel, travel accessories, monogram

its 440 i believe.  i ordered mine. here is pic of it behind the smaller one...
when i get mine tomorrow i will post pics.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

anglarry04 said:


> its under women, travel, travel accessories, monogram
> 
> its 440 i believe.  i ordered mine. here is pic of it behind the smaller one...
> when i get mine tomorrow i will post pics.
> 
> View attachment 1418321



Thank you so much for posting size comparisons, that is very helpful! I'll look forward to your pics.


----------



## aa12

anglarry04 said:


> its under women, travel, travel accessories, monogram
> 
> its 440 i believe.  i ordered mine. here is pic of it behind the smaller one...
> when i get mine tomorrow i will post pics.
> 
> View attachment 1418321




Are you going to be putting it in your purse? I've wanted one, but I wasn't sure it would hold enough...


----------



## anglarry04

Devoted2makeup: You are welcome. I was anxious to see it IRL to compare but i couldnt wait so my sa texted me a pic.

aa12: I do plan to use it in my purse. if it ever gets here LOL i am waiting impatiently on fedex now. I will post whats inside this weekend.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

anglarry04 said:


> Devoted2makeup: You are welcome. I was anxious to see it IRL to compare but i couldnt wait so my sa texted me a pic.
> 
> aa12: I do plan to use it in my purse. if it ever gets here LOL i am waiting impatiently on fedex now. I will post whats inside this weekend.



I know how impatient one become's on waiting for Fedex.  What purse do you carry? I imagine it must be larger and am I sensing a Louis Vuitton purse too? Please tell!


----------



## 001pegasus

SHU UEMURA eyelash curler
Stila pencil sharpener
Tokidoki nail filer
Kent comb
travel toothbrush
Boscia blotters
Crabtree and evelyn lavender hand cream
Bobbi brown blender brush
Sigma 217 (mini)
Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner Zero /  Whiskey
Fasio waterproof mascara
EOS sphere lip balm
MAC Blankety
MAC Peachstock
Stila lip glaze Kitten
Laura Mercier Loose powder
MAC Instant Chic


----------



## Christinedaaefa

I don't carry too much in my makeup bag, but this still seems like alot to me

Benefit Dandelion Blush
Nars Orgasm Blush
Benefit Foxy Lady Ultrashine
Benefit Dancing Queen Ultrashine
Mac Sweet & Nice Tendertone
Benefit Sippin' and Dippin' Creaseless cream shadow/Liner
Mac Soften the Mood Mineralize eye shado trio
Mac Her Alter Image eyeshadow{It was LE}
Mac Very Violet eyeshadow
Benefit badgal mascara
And a number of differnet brushes


----------



## susu1978

I usually rotate my makeup in my carry on bag every week, this week its as follows:

HR Sunset - Sunrise Pallette
Bourjois Bronzing powder
Smashbox eyelights beam
Stila illuminating concealer
Stila cover up stick
Smashbox o- lip gloss
Mac Satin faux lipstick
Urban decay eyeliner in zero
Smashbox hyper lash mascara
Shisheido accentuating color stick (cheek highlighter)
Bourjois kabuki brush
Christian dior lip gloss
Smashbox brow tech trio
Tweezer
sharpener
clinique perfume
No 7 lip liner
gosh eyeliner in brown
MAC paint pots in portable jar
Bare minerals mineral veil
Guerlain face powder


----------



## anglarry04

Devoted2Makeup- You are soo right! I do carry a larger bag...MUCH larger bag! LOL on the weekends I carry a LV Artsy GM ......and during the week I carry a Coach kristin..here is a pic of my kristin


----------



## Devoted2makeup

anglarry04 said:


> Devoted2Makeup- You are soo right! I do carry a larger bag...MUCH larger bag! LOL on the weekends I carry a LV Artsy GM ......and during the week I carry a Coach kristin..here is a pic of my kristin
> View attachment 1420317



Oooh, I had the Artsy and then exchanged it for my Speedy 35 and some accessories. I'm wanting to get the Artsy again.  Do you love it. Feel free to talk me out of this purchase too -


----------



## Samia

In mine:

Bobbi Brown Illuminating Powder/Foundation
Nars Orgasm/ Laguna Duo
Body Shop Blotting Tissues
Sephora Small Blush Brush
Two Lipsticks- Bobbi Brown Soft Rose and Chanel Waikiki
MAC Lipgloss


----------



## anglarry04

Devoted2Makeup-Mama you have to get it again!!! I love love love the GM. It is probably my fave bag EVER! Even more than my Galliera GM. Why did you exchange the Artsy? what dont you love about it? I honestly want a speedy 40 but i am sooo used to having bags on my shoulder and having my hands free.


----------



## anglarry04

Alright ladies....Here is what's in my new MC cosmetic GM..











What's inside:
Mac Studiofix powder
Maybelline Mocha mirage e/s
Revlon Skinlights e/s
Maybelline Neutral Liaisons e/s
Loreal Collagen mascara 
Travel pot with vaseline
MAC lipliner in Plummate
MAC lipliner in Whirl
Urban Decay lipliner in Midnight Cowboy
MAC eyeliner in Phone Number
MAC lipstick in Myth
MAC lipstick in Hug Me
MAC Sheen supreme l/s in Impressive
MAC Slimshine in Scant
MAC Lipglass in Nymphette
MAC Lipglass in Viva Glam VI
MAC clear lipglass
Sephora clear lipglass
Clinique chubby stick lip balm in Whole lotta honey
Softlips lip moisturizer 
Vaseline Lip Therapy
Nail cuticle cutter
qtips


----------



## hunniesochic

I don't carry a make-up bag because one thing I hate is to reapply. I want to put it on once a day and if it starts to lighten up throughout the day, I'm fine with that. It's just nasty reapplying my make-up after sweating, dirt and gunk has been on my face then using my brushes and pads to reapply grosses me out!

However, I do have a cosmetic pouch (that I don't use), but my essentials are...
1.) Dior & Chanel fluid foundation
2.) Bare Minerals loose powder foundation
3.) Bobbi Brown Bronzer
4.) Dior mascara
5.) MAC Fluidline (blacktrack)

Those are the only ones I need! Takes me less than 10 minutes (including straightening my hair) then I'm out the door.


----------



## awhitney

LOVE this! I haven't bought anything LV in *gulp!* 2 years.. But this may be my next purchase!



anglarry04 said:


> Alright ladies....Here is what's in my new MC cosmetic GM..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's inside:
> Mac Studiofix powder
> Maybelline Mocha mirage e/s
> Revlon Skinlights e/s
> Maybelline Neutral Liaisons e/s
> Loreal Collagen mascara
> Travel pot with vaseline
> MAC lipliner in Plummate
> MAC lipliner in Whirl
> Urban Decay lipliner in Midnight Cowboy
> MAC eyeliner in Phone Number
> MAC lipstick in Myth
> MAC lipstick in Hug Me
> MAC Sheen supreme l/s in Impressive
> MAC Slimshine in Scant
> MAC Lipglass in Nymphette
> MAC Lipglass in Viva Glam VI
> MAC clear lipglass
> Sephora clear lipglass
> Clinique chubby stick lip balm in Whole lotta honey
> Softlips lip moisturizer
> Vaseline Lip Therapy
> Nail cuticle cutter
> qtips


----------



## Devoted2makeup

anglarry04 said:


> Alright ladies....Here is what's in my new MC cosmetic GM..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's inside:
> Mac Studiofix powder
> Maybelline Mocha mirage e/s
> Revlon Skinlights e/s
> Maybelline Neutral Liaisons e/s
> Loreal Collagen mascara
> Travel pot with vaseline
> MAC lipliner in Plummate
> MAC lipliner in Whirl
> Urban Decay lipliner in Midnight Cowboy
> MAC eyeliner in Phone Number
> MAC lipstick in Myth
> MAC lipstick in Hug Me
> MAC Sheen supreme l/s in Impressive
> MAC Slimshine in Scant
> MAC Lipglass in Nymphette
> MAC Lipglass in Viva Glam VI
> MAC clear lipglass
> Sephora clear lipglass
> Clinique chubby stick lip balm in Whole lotta honey
> Softlips lip moisturizer
> Vaseline Lip Therapy
> Nail cuticle cutter
> qtips



That looks fantastic! Congrats on the new LV purchase!


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

My makeup bag is a black one with pretty white swirls and spirals on it. I don't remember where I got it, though.

Inside of it, I have-
Revlon Colorstay Foundation combo/oily in Ivory
Covergirl AquaSmoothers Tinted Moisturizer in Fair to Light
Maybelline Mineral Power Powder Foundation in Light 2
Rimmel Hide the Blemish Concealer in Neutralizer
Josie Maran Blush in Blossom
Josie Maran Liquid Eyeliner in Ink
Urban Decay Original Primer Potion
Nars Lipstick in Cruising
Shu Uemura Eyelash Curler
Maybelline Eyeshadow Quad in Natural Smokes
Stila It Girl Palette #2
Covergirl Lash Blast Volume in Very Black
Revlon Colorstay Eyeliner in Charcoal
Ulta Eyeliner in Aqua
Ulta Eyeshadow Quad in Good Girl


----------



## princesspig

Here's mine:





Contacts
Nail file
Nail cuticle/hand cream
MAC pressed powder
MAC lipstick in Viva Glam V
Dermophil lipbalm
Guerlain lipgloss in 07 Salsa


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

ROSESAPPHIREx said:


> My makeup bag is a black one with pretty white swirls and spirals on it. I don't remember where I got it, though.
> 
> Inside of it, I have-
> Revlon Colorstay Foundation combo/oily in Ivory
> Covergirl AquaSmoothers Tinted Moisturizer in Fair to Light
> Maybelline Mineral Power Powder Foundation in Light 2
> Rimmel Hide the Blemish Concealer in Neutralizer
> Josie Maran Blush in Blossom
> Josie Maran Liquid Eyeliner in Ink
> Urban Decay Original Primer Potion
> Nars Lipstick in Cruising
> Shu Uemura Eyelash Curler
> Maybelline Eyeshadow Quad in Natural Smokes
> Stila It Girl Palette #2
> Covergirl Lash Blast Volume in Very Black
> Revlon Colorstay Eyeliner in Charcoal
> Ulta Eyeliner in Aqua
> Ulta Eyeshadow Quad in Good Girl



This is the makeup bag I keep at home. When I'm going out or am staying at a friend's house, I take:
Covergirl Tinted Moisturizer
Rimmel Hide the Blemish Concealer
Nars Lipstick in Cruising
Urban Decay Primer Potion
Stila It Girl Eyeshadow Palette #2
Covergirl Lash Blast
Josie Maran Blush
Makeup remover
Q-tips
Floss
Nail file


----------



## oceansportrait

Wow...seeing how much stuff everyone carries around, it makes me realize just how low-maintenance I am XD

I currently have in my makeup bag (which isn't really a MAKEUP bag but just a small pouch to carry small stuff like my keys & makeup...)

*1) Chanel Rouge Extrait de Gloss in Genie
2) Chanel Rouge Extrait de Gloss in Imaginere
3) A compact mirror
4) Hand sanitizer*

...That's it.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

oceansportrait said:


> Wow...seeing how much stuff everyone carries around, it makes me realize just how low-maintenance I am XD
> 
> I currently have in my makeup bag (which isn't really a MAKEUP bag but just a small pouch to carry small stuff like my keys & makeup...)
> 
> *1) Chanel Rouge Extrait de Gloss in Genie
> 2) Chanel Rouge Extrait de Gloss in Imaginere
> 3) A compact mirror
> 4) Hand sanitizer*
> 
> ...That's it.



That Chanel gloss in 'Imaginere' is one of my all-time favorites. Don't feel low maintenance, you are lucky you can get away with so little!


----------



## girlygirl3

Devoted2makeup said:


> That Chanel gloss in *'Imaginere' is one of my all-time favorites*. Don't feel low maintenance, you are lucky you can get away with so little!



Mine too!


I really try not to have too much on me but sometimes it's difficult!

I carry:
YSL Touche Eclat
An eyeliner pencil
An extra contact lens (yes, one)
A small mirror
Usually two lippies, one lipstick and one gloss
Sometimes I'll throw in a blush but that means having a brush to go with it


----------



## mizz_tiff

Sorry for the huge picture. I forgot to re-size. 

Here's what's in my cosmetic bag.

*BAG:* Dior Flight Cosmetic Pouch
*CONTENTS:* Burberry Brit Perfume, Avon Lip Conditioner, Diorshow/Blackout Mascara (I like options), YSL Eyeshadow, Dior Eyeshadow & Sephora Body Butter (sample)

I just ordered two Givenchy eyeshadow palettes so I plan to "expand" my options when I travel.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Olay Regenerist Foundation,Bare Minerals Mineral Veil & Powder Brush,Lancome Juicy Tube in Rose, L'oreal Telescopic Mascara, Liquid Liner, L'oreal Shadow Trio, and Mac's Viva Gaga Lipglass...I also have a few other odds and ends in there.*


----------



## Snow.Angel

Black Opal Face powder 
Peach scented clear lip gloss
E.l.f honey dew lip gloss
Revlon sheer lipstick 
Covergirl Mascara lash blast fusion
a Mirror


----------



## jan1nec

http://www.flickr.com/photos/90105627@N00/5962544158/


Untitled by janinec31, on Flickr

I dont carry the matches to burn things lol just liked the book


----------



## HeartMyMJs

*HK Mirror 
*Hand Sanitizer
*Dental Floss
*Chanel Pressed Powder
*MAC Eye Pencil
*MAC Lipstick
*NARS Lipstick
*Smashbox Concealer
*Dior Lip Glow
*Nail File
*Nail Cutter


----------



## oceansportrait

HeartMyMJs said:


> *HK Mirror
> *Hand Sanitizer
> *Dental Floss
> *Chanel Pressed Powder
> *MAC Eye Pencil
> *MAC Lipstick
> *NARS Lipstick
> *Smashbox Concealer
> *Dior Lip Glow
> *Nail File
> *Nail Cutter


 
That's funny-- I have the exact same Hello Kitty mirror! Did you get yours in Japan too?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

oceansportrait said:


> That's funny-- I have the exact same Hello Kitty mirror! Did you get yours in Japan too?


 
I got my mirror from Target.


----------



## jpgoeth

HeartMyMJs said:


> *HK Mirror
> *Hand Sanitizer
> *Dental Floss
> *Chanel Pressed Powder
> *MAC Eye Pencil
> *MAC Lipstick
> *NARS Lipstick
> *Smashbox Concealer
> *Dior Lip Glow
> *Nail File
> *Nail Cutter



How do you like the lip glow?  I keep almost buying one then backing out


----------



## alexandra47

chanel compact
clinique lipgloss
chanel lipstick
estee lauder lipstick
ventolin inhaler
seretide inhaler
dior nail varnish 
estee lauder mascara
chanel madamoseille refill
tissues
mobile phone


----------



## HeartMyMJs

jpgoeth said:


> How do you like the lip glow?  I keep almost buying one then backing out



I love it!!!  I think it depends on your mood and it changes with different shades of pink.


----------



## Tiare

Balenciaga makeup bag
Cle de Peau Concealer in Beige
Cle de Peau Extra Silky Lipstick in 115
L'Oreal Million Lashes in Black
Hourglass Calligraphy eyeliner in Ebony
MAC Blush in Dainty with mini Kabuki
MAC Mineralize Foundation Creme in NW15
Boscia Blotting Papers
Urban Decay De-Slick powder
YSL Lipstick in Rose Stilleto
Dior Lip Glow


----------



## cookie1

Clinique Even Better Foundation in neutral
Bobbi Brown creamy concealer in cool sand
Rimmel Stay Matte pressed powder in 001 transparent 
Bobbi Brown bronzer in golden light
L'oreal eyeshadow in 150 real silver
The Body Shop Brow and liner kit in 03
Bobbi Brown bronzer brush
Inika organic eye liner in 05 Graphite
Primark eyelash curlers
Clinique long last glosswear in 07 Bonfire


----------



## Choco_pug

Heartsmymjs- I love your makeup bag and mirror. Sooo cute. 

In my Coachie makeup bag:
Shu uemura eyelash curler....my fav
Estee Lauder mini Sensous
Lancome La Laque fever in pink dimension
bare minerals flawless definition volumizing mascara
urban decay 24/7 glide on pencil in zero
2 ouchless hair ties 
mini solar oil


----------



## ashleyroe

not much, two eye shadow brushes, lash curler, eyeliner, lip brush.

everything else in laid out in a very particular combination inside a cabinet in my room.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Choco_pug said:


> Heartsmymjs- I love your makeup bag and mirror. Sooo cute.
> 
> In my Coachie makeup bag:
> Shu uemura eyelash curler....my fav
> Estee Lauder mini Sensous
> Lancome La Laque fever in pink dimension
> bare minerals flawless definition volumizing mascara
> urban decay 24/7 glide on pencil in zero
> 2 ouchless hair ties
> mini solar oil


 
Thank you!


----------



## psxgurl

My daily makeup bag consists of the Memoirs of a Kitty bag from Sephora, Inside is:


Tissues
Kerori pouch to hold: Nail file, hair accessories, and bandaids
Clinique eyeliner
Tokidoki lipgloss
Clinique almost lipstick in black honey
Sample size of whatever fragrance I'm currently wearing: Coach Poppy atm
Aquaphor lip ointment
Bath & Body works hand cream and hand sanitizer
Benefit Erase paste
Tide to go pen and shout wipes
Chococat mirror
Contact lens drops
MAC pressed power

I'll sometimes bring my blush or eyeshadow depending what I'm wearing that day.


----------



## bornprettystore

mirror of course!
then makeup


----------



## Woodbutterfly

My make-up bag is by Dior - part of parfume gift collection - it is roomy 
In my make-up bag today:

Chanel Chance EDT 20ml
Guerlain Météorites travel touch
Dior color secrets - travel make-up set
Wooden hair brush by TEK
Nars Mediteranee eyeshadow duo
Guerlain Météorites voyage imperial
Guerlain Météorites compact 02
Guerlain ombre éclat - Roise boisé
T. LeClerc loose powder - Naturel
EOS lip balm
L´Occitane hand cream
Benefit craseless cream shadow - skinny jeans
Kabuki brush by Sephora
MAC blot powder - medium
Guerlain lipstick pastel shine - 660
MAC blush - Blushbaby
Dior pro cheeks - 835
Guerlain Rouge G - Giovanna 67
MAC lipstick - Angel
Sensai The Lipstick - 08 Araishu
MAC studio finish concealer NC30
MAC dazzleglass - baby sparks
MAC lipglass - ice scape
MAC brow pencil - Taupe
MAC brow finisher - Clear

Ok, I have to admit I am addicted to make up, and I have very oily skin, so I re-aply a lot throuh up the day


----------



## Cait

At the moment, since it's a non-makeup day:

- Avene 50mL Thermal Water spray mini.
- La Senza Very Berry hand sanitizer gel. 
- Carmex in the EZ-On tube. 
- 30mL tube of Peter Thomas Roth Mega-Rich Body Lotion.
- Murale matchbook emery boards
- Whatever LOTD I've worn that day (it varies.)


----------



## irene82

Im always changing my makeup routine, but currently here is whats inside my MAC makeup bag.

*MAC LIGHTFUL ULTRACHARGE FOUNDATION WITH SPF 25 IN NC25 *- Im pretty sure that this is an Asia exclusive and to be honest, I only got this because of the distinctive MAC packaging in <i>silver</i>! Yes, I am one of those girls who buy makeup based on the packaging. 

*MAC WONDERWOMAN BLUSH IN AMAZON PRINCESS* - I was obsessed with getting my hands on this blush but I didnt want to sacrifice my ONLY day to sleep in to line up so I asked my friend Kring to get it from me in San Francisco!  The price we pay for beauty!  Again, I only bought this blush because of the cute wonder woman packaging.  The blush itself is nothing out of the ordinary.  Theres actually 2 colors in this compact, a very basic pink and a darker, maroon-ish shade.

*MAC SELECT COVER-UP IN NC30* - When I get lazy, I dab this concealer on my trouble spots and put a layer of powder and Im good to go.  I guess I am pretty lucky to get away with little coverage and this does the trick.  Its very light, creamy and blends really well.  You need the tiniest amount. I really like the packaging too!  Ive been using this almost every day since I got it and I barely made a dent.  If youre new to foundation and want to try something light and not as scary  this will do the trick.

*KATE LIQUID PEN LINER IN BLACK* - I call this my lazy eyeliner.  I basically hold this up to my eyes and LINE. No skills required!  Imagine lining your eyes with a super fine tip sharpie!  It's in a very dark, very rich black.  It lasts forever too. I've had this for more than 5 months and there's still a TON of product (Umm maybe I should toss it out to avoid bacteria? ICK!).  I got this in Hong Kong so I'm not sure if it's available here in Manila.

*MAC SATIN LIPSTICK IN CHERISH *- Perfect nude. If it doesn't make me look dead, it's perfect for me. 

*RIMMEL LASTING FINISH LIPSTICK IN AIRY FAIRY* - My go to pale pink lipstick.  I can wear this during work or night outs with the ladies!  It's the most PERFECT shade of pink - not too hot/neon pink and not too pale.  It's AMAZING!  Ladies! Get one now! TRUST ME!!

*KATE GRADICAL EYE SHADOWS IN GY-1* - I barely wear makeup when I'm at work but if I'm expecting visitors or if I have to attend meetings, I like to swipe some color over my peepers to look at least presentable!   I think grey is flattering for everyone so this is the one I like to keep in my bag.  

*COVERGIRL MASCARA LASHBLAST *- Nothing special really.  I would only use drugstore mascara because all formulas are the same.  Don't waste money on department store ones!

*EVERYDAY MINERALS ANGLED BLUSH BRUSH* - The SOFTEST brush ever.  EM stopped shipping to Manila so thank God I have 3 backups!   ALWAYS BACKUP!!

*FRESH PERFUME IN SUGAR LYCHEE (ROLLERBALL) *- A very light, sweet scent that I like to dab on once in a while.  I'm not big on perfume as I tend to get headaches so this light scent is perfect for me.

*TOO FACED SHADOW INSURANCE *- To keep my eye makeup from melting! I love this. Much better than Urban Decay's Potion Primer.

*ELF EYESHADOW BRUSH* - I can't be bothered by expensive brushes.  Besides, ELF makes very decent ones and they are SOOOOOOOOO cheap!

*OIL CONTROL SHEETS* - I'm actually only using these up because I have a TON (from hoarding!) left. The designs are so cute too! Very girly.

*ADVIL *- Thank you Jo for this!  I like how it's small so I carry it around with me wherever I go. I get headaches a lot


----------



## nicci404

I don't carry much, I just keep this in my GST for work. 

Chanel make up bag

Caudalie - Hand & Nail Cream
Chanel Rouge Coco - Stunning
Le Metier de Beaute - Sheer Brillance Lip Gloss - Monaco 
Le Metier de Beaute - Flawless Finish Face Powder
Escada - Taj Sunset


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY




----------



## Lola69

psxgurl said:


> My daily makeup bag consists of the Memoirs of a Kitty bag from Sephora, Inside is:
> 
> 
> Tissues
> Kerori pouch to hold: Nail file, hair accessories, and bandaids
> Clinique eyeliner
> Tokidoki lipgloss
> Clinique almost lipstick in black honey
> Sample size of whatever fragrance I'm currently wearing: Coach Poppy atm
> Aquaphor lip ointment
> Bath & Body works hand cream and hand sanitizer
> Benefit Erase paste
> Tide to go pen and shout wipes
> Chococat mirror
> Contact lens drops
> MAC pressed power
> 
> I'll sometimes bring my blush or eyeshadow depending what I'm wearing that day.



Love the make up bag 



*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> View attachment 1565973



i love it sis


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

^^ thanks sis


----------



## kristinized

In my bag right now:

Dermablend cover creme
Almay Smart Shade primer
Lancome teint idole foundation
Lancome dual finish powder compact
Nivea hand lotion
Maybeline color tattoo eye shadow in teal
couple of lip sticks (Ulta, Revlon)


----------



## gre8dane

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> View attachment 1565973


 
Goodness - I love the makeup bag!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

gre8dane said:


> Goodness - I love the makeup bag!



thank you


----------



## xprettypetalx

Today, in my make up bag I don't have too much...

MAC pressed powder in light,
Chanel lipstick in Chance, 
MAC bare study,
Diorshow Extase 

Xxx


----------



## CountryGlamour

I'll just name the brands for now.

Pop Beauty
Mary Kay
Revlon
Almay
Maybelline
Cover Girl
Loreal
Physicians Formula


----------



## Bag Fetish

I'm amazed when I see some of these makeup bags... 

I feel like I'm such a newbie..

Sent from my iPhone!!!


----------



## summerxoxo

Laneige blusher and concealer
Dior forever skin foundation
Loose powder
Mascara plus shu muera curler
Eyebrow pencil
Urban decay 24/7 pencil liner
Garnier BB eyeroller
Sleek anti frizz hair oil 
And about 3 lip products (lipgloss, balm and lipstick)


----------



## Samia

In my DKNY makeup case these days:


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Samia said:


> In my DKNY makeup case these days:



can you tell me what the 2 fluffy brushes are? they look so soft!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

the DKNY makeup bag is so cute!


----------



## Samia

*flsurfergirl3*, the kabuki is ELF ($3) and the other is Bobbi Brown came with the Tailored Palette.


----------



## Samia

Thanks *hotshot*, I love this case


----------



## flsurfergirl3

Samia said:


> *flsurfergirl3*, the kabuki is ELF ($3) and the other is Bobbi Brown came with the Tailored Palette.



i thought so! i just got 2 i ordered online  they are $6.00 now!!! *stomps feet*


----------



## Samia

^really!! I got it 2 years ago and its still doing great, worth every penny


----------



## Lucysky

Jil Sander Cosmetic Bag with my daily cosmetics ATM:

YSL - Touche éclat
YSL - Volume Effect Faux Cils 
Chanel - Illusion d'Ombre - 82 Émerveillé
Chanel - Vitalumière Aqua - B30
Chanel - Soleil Tan de Chanel
Chanel - Powder Blush - 64 Pink Explosion
Chanel - Powder Blush - 65 Espiègle
Chanel - Rouge Allure - 187 Génial
Tom Ford - Cheek Color - 03 Flush
Shu Uemura - Lash Curler


----------



## Samia

^Nice!


----------



## Lucysky

Samia said:


> ^Nice!


thank you!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Lucysky said:


> Jil Sander Cosmetic Bag with my daily cosmetics ATM:
> 
> YSL - Touche éclat
> YSL - Volume Effect Faux Cils
> Chanel - Illusion d'Ombre - 82 Émerveillé
> Chanel - Vitalumière Aqua - B30
> Chanel - Soleil Tan de Chanel
> Chanel - Powder Blush - 64 Pink Explosion
> Chanel - Powder Blush - 65 Espiègle
> Chanel - Rouge Allure - 187 Génial
> Tom Ford - Cheek Color - 03 Flush
> Shu Uemura - Lash Curler


 

  Love the color & shape....


----------



## Lucysky

hotshot said:


> Love the color & shape....


thank you


----------



## jennyx0

Lucysky said:


> Jil Sander Cosmetic Bag with my daily cosmetics ATM:
> 
> YSL - Touche éclat
> YSL - Volume Effect Faux Cils
> Chanel - Illusion d'Ombre - 82 Émerveillé
> Chanel - Vitalumière Aqua - B30
> Chanel - Soleil Tan de Chanel
> Chanel - Powder Blush - 64 Pink Explosion
> Chanel - Powder Blush - 65 Espiègle
> Chanel - Rouge Allure - 187 Génial
> Tom Ford - Cheek Color - 03 Flush
> Shu Uemura - Lash Curler



Wow! I want that bag..but I can't find it anywhere. *sob*

Great photos too!


----------



## pinkpol15h

jennyx0 said:


> Wow! I want that bag..but I can't find it anywhere. *sob*
> 
> Great photos too!



I've seen them on the Outnet. Maybe they'll come back in stock?

I recently purchased the LV Monogram cosmetics pouch in MM, something I've had my eye on for a long time.

Inside:

Shu Uemera eyelash curler
Shu Uemera black mascara
Chanel Vitalumiere powder compact
Rosebud Salve lipbalm
Dior lip serum
YSL Rouge Volupté #11 Rose Culte
YSL Touche Éclat
Hair ties & bobby pins
Tic Tacs
Model Mirror - black with white skull
L'Occitane Shea hand cream


----------



## VanessaJean

Inside mine most days- 
Bag- Coach Flower pochette
-Beauty Rush lipgloss in Melonrageous
-MAC Dazzleglass in Phiff 
-Nars lipgloss in Ophelia
-Philosophy lipgloss in Smores
-Softlips in French Vanilla
-Bobby pins
-MAC palette in Smoke and Mirrors for emergency shadow touch ups
-2 mini Sephora shadow brushes
-AnnaBelle brow pencil
-tampons
-BedHead concealer 
-MAC Blot Powder and retractable powder brush 
-Maybelline Master Drama eyeliner in black


----------



## glamourgirlnikk

Bag - Hello kitty graffiti bag
Benefit Girl meets pearl
Smashbox oil free photo finish primer
UDPP
eyeshadow (whatever color I am wearing that day)
LORAC Multiplex 3D lashes mascara
Benefit erase paste
NYX concealer
LORAC proline liquid liner
a mirror
Boscia blotting linens
NYC bronzer
bronzer brush
blush (whatever blush I am wearing that day)
blush brush


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/7545/jil2.jpg
> Jil Sander Cosmetic Bag with my daily cosmetics ATM:


Love your Jill Sanders bag!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford lipsticks
Tom Ford lip gloss
YSL touche eclat
Edward Bess concealer
Edward Bess lipsticks & glosses
Sisley lip pencil


----------



## Jujuma

I am sorry, this is very off topic. After reading this thread I think I carry a midsize amount of makeup and people are always saying my purse weighs a ton! What about you? Is your purse heavy? Do you carry a lot of other stuff? This is probably another thread but I was just curious. Thanks for any answers!


----------



## Samia

Jujuma said:
			
		

> I am sorry, this is very off topic. After reading this thread I think I carry a midsize amount of makeup and people are always saying my purse weighs a ton! What about you? Is your purse heavy? Do you carry a lot of other stuff? This is probably another thread but I was just curious. Thanks for any answers!



I carry my makeup case, you can see what I carry on post 333, my wallet, blackberry, iPhone, another case was various things, kindle, sunglasses in a case, keys and my bag is medium heavy for me.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## cosmogrl5

Just did a blog post on this today! 

http://thegrassskirtblog.com/2012/02/27/whats-in-my-makeup-bag/

For the most part, I try to use products that are on the more natural side.


----------



## michie

The minimum for me. 

The gloss/lipstick combo for the day. On this day, it's MAC's 4N & NYX's Natural gloss

Urban Decay's (discontinued) Lip Gunk in Wallflower, which is my everyday go-to

A mirror

Coola hand lotion bar 

I rarely touch up anything else on my face.


----------



## michie

michie said:
			
		

> The minimum for me.
> 
> The gloss/lipstick combo for the day. On this day, it's MAC's 4N & NYX's Natural gloss
> 
> Urban Decay's (discontinued) Lip Gunk in Wallflower, which is my everyday go-to
> 
> A mirror
> 
> Coola hand lotion bar
> 
> I rarely touch up anything else on my face.



Forgot to add my pic! 




Oh, and that's a Stila Student Pouch that I got from BeautyCrunch.


----------



## exotikittenx

michie said:
			
		

> Forgot to add my pic!
> 
> Oh, and that's a Stila Student Pouch that I got from BeautyCrunch.



The coola looks awesome, where did you get it?


----------



## michie

From the spa where I work. It's also sold online @coolasuncare.com.


----------



## exotikittenx

Thanks!


----------



## Jujuma

Samia said:
			
		

> I carry my makeup case, you can see what I carry on post 333, my wallet, blackberry, iPhone, another case was various things, kindle, sunglasses in a case, keys and my bag is medium heavy for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thanks, this may be dumb but how do I find 333?


----------



## justwatchin

Lucysky said:


> Jil Sander Cosmetic Bag with my daily cosmetics ATM:
> 
> YSL - Touche éclat
> YSL - Volume Effect Faux Cils
> Chanel - Illusion d'Ombre - 82 Émerveillé
> Chanel - Vitalumière Aqua - B30
> Chanel - Soleil Tan de Chanel
> Chanel - Powder Blush - 64 Pink Explosion
> Chanel - Powder Blush - 65 Espiègle
> Chanel - Rouge Allure - 187 Génial
> Tom Ford - Cheek Color - 03 Flush
> Shu Uemura - Lash Curler



Your bag is so cute!


----------



## Bag Fetish

here you go .. 





Jujuma said:


> Thanks, this may be dumb but how do I find 333?


 




Samia said:


> In my DKNY makeup case these days:


----------



## Lucysky

Lady Chinadoll said:


> Love your Jill Sanders bag!





justwatchin said:


> Your bag is so cute!




thank you !!


----------



## Fiercefriend

interesting, they have many of these "whats in your bag/makeup case" videos on Youtube


----------



## Michelleeex3

Always lipgloss & eyeliner!


----------



## samuelmorgan

MAC Prep + Prime transparent finishing powder
MAC Brush 129SE
MAC Viva Glam Gaga 2 Lipglass
MAC Viva Glam Ricky Lip Conditioner
MAC Dim Lip Erase


----------



## kellykristin

Laura Mercier Mineral pressed powder foundation in Real Sand, loreal voluminous carbon black mascara, Laura Mercier caviar stick in amethyst, sue devitt eye intensifier in Zaire, benefit hervana blush, and Clinique  crushed grape lipstick


----------



## reon

Makeup bag : simple quilted black pouch that comes with a mirror on the inside. ( naraya from bangkok ) 

Foundation : cle de peau fluid tient foundation and giorgio Armani luminous silk 

Blusher : Nars orgasm ( must hVe ) Nars Angelika ( for pink cheeks ) Giorgio Armani sheer blush in #6 for contouring 

Lips : Dior lip glow, Chanel chance, Dior lip maximizer 

Loccitane hand cream !


----------



## Saaraneth

Makeup Bag: Teal Rose Print Betsey Johnson http://pupe.ameba.jp/item/L3p9PNUNQVbm/wtmuIO5dVmvh/ I LOVE THIS THING, so cute, and has handy pockets inside, none of my other cosmetic cases have interior pockets.

Foundation: Revelon Colour Stay in a plastic pump bought from diaso for travel friendliness

Concealer: Bobbi Brown Creamy Concelear & Maybelline Eraser (don't like this one much, wanted to try it because of good reviews)

Eye Shadow & Blush: Too Faced's Look of Love palette http://pupe.ameba.jp/item/g0iCLaz2BDnY/wtmuIO5dVmvh/ - this is the best thing ever! Allows me to do an eyeshadow look, with my fingers, while on the bus and not look crazy lol!

Brush: Ecotools Kabuki! It fell apart but I taped it back together with strong double sided tape!

Powder: Maybelline Dream Matte

Eyeliner: L'Oreal Lineur Intense - used to be my fav before I tried the Dollywink liquid eyeliner. Lineur Intense is a darker black, but I don't like how it flakes off and gets into my eye upon removal. :/ Never the less I'll use it until it's finished.

Lips: A tarte lip tint from the holiday set, forget which one. Love those!


----------



## MJDaisy

i usually keep my make up in a big plastic drawers container but when i am traveling i use a pink vera bradley make up bag.

foundation: revlon photoready foundation in vanilla
concealer: maybelline stick
finishing powder: lancome powder
bronzer: nars laguna
blush: maybelline mousse, mac dainty, nars orgasm
-illuminator: mac illuminating powder (MUCH PREFERRED) over my nars orgasm illuminator

eye make up
-porobello duo by nars eyeshadow
-tarte gel eyeliner
-revlon charcoal eye liner
-rimmel mascara

lipgloss: chanel & diors


----------



## Cait

Currently...

Mirror from F21 
MJ Daisy EDT rollerball
Dior Addict Extreme lipstick #365
PTR Mega Rich body lotion mini
Lush Eau Roma mini toner spray
NYC Pressed Translucent Powder
EcoTools kabuki brush
Nuxe Reve de miel lip conditioner stick

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Nat

Not much, I rarely touch up my make up through the day.

Lipstick
Lip balm
Chanel mirror


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> Not much, I rarely touch up my make up through the day.


 Me too.
In fact not even a makeup bag in my bag  :0
I have my Mac Angel lipstick I'm wearing today, but I get going and totally forget about it.


----------



## Nat

Lady Chinadoll said:


> Me too.
> In fact not even a makeup bag in my bag  :0
> I have my Mac Angel lipstick I'm wearing today, but I get going and totally forget about it.



LOL, I never used to carry a make up bag in my bag either, until recently. I got a beautiful Guerlain make up bag as a gift with purchase and have been carrying it around with me ever since.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Guerlain kohl for eyes
Edward Bess concealer, mascara & several lipsticks
Tom Ford lipsticks & gloss


----------



## ilovenicebags

I stopped carrying a full makeup bag in my purse because I found I never used anything in the bag because my purse is in my bedroom and I am getting ready in the bathroom in the mornings. I also find that I dont need to touch up any of the makeup that i use during the day (my skin is pretty normal so no issues with shine).  I also have found that the blushes I use (mac, chanel, benefit, mufe) have pretty good staying power through out the day so I dont worry about touching up. Also not carrying my full makeup in my purse has made it so much lighter.

I do carry some lip products and mirror. I am using my LV wapity case (i took the handle off). I have:
Chanel mirror, LV hair tie, chanel lip pencil in nude, Givenchy hydra life lip and cheeck stain in orange, ysl sheer candy in iced plum (bought it today at lunch), mac lipstick in brave, and the lade gaga for mac lipglass.


----------



## elliechanel3

i just carry a small makeup bag in my handbag which is good to top up during the day and is useful if i end up staying at a friends...

i have:

a foundation (CHANEL vitalumiere aqua)
an emergency concealer (mac studio sculpt concealer)
a powder (CHANEL loose powder)

eyeliner kohl (rimmel soft kohl)
a mini mascara (Diorshow extase)

a blush (CHANEL JC)
a mini benefit highbeam

and a lip product depending on what im wearing that day
( today MAC angel, tomorrow Loreal rouge caresse cheeky magenta)


----------



## Wilmaerika

Chanel rouge, 2 different MAC lipsticks, a tiny perfume, cover stick and eyeliner


----------



## DuRoBags

hello kitty mirror
lancome doll lashes
tweezermen eyelash curler
nyx bronzer
sephora waterproof brow pencil
sonia kashuk concealer
nars lipgloss
nars eyeliner
mac 227sh brush
smashbox lip primer
laura mercier foundation primer
sephora retractable powder brush
sephora retractable blush brush
MUFE aqua cream
3 mac e/s
ysl lip stick
anastasia brow gel
mac mascara
sephora creme brush
sephora concealer brush
mac 224se brush
MUFE aqua eyes
mac 217 brush
anastasia brow wiz
nyx e/s palette


----------



## meganfm

I've got...

-Bourjois Healthy Mix Serum Gel Foundation
-Collection 2000 Lasting Concealer
-YSL Matt Touche Primer
-Cargo blu ray powder
-L'Oreal The Falsies mascara
-Chanel Foundation brush (old style)
-Bobbi Brown kabuki brush


----------



## InimitableD

The makeup bag that I'm currently carrying in my purse is a cheapo from Victoria's Secret, but I'm thinking about investing in a makeup pouch from LV.

I carry:

Lip Balm - Fresh Sugar Advanced Therapy

Lip Gloss - Buxom Lip Glosses (can't think of their exact name right now) in a few different pink/glittery shades...I think that one of them is called April; I also carry Rimmel's Moisture Renew gloss in Pink Benefit

Primer - Hourglass Mineral Veil

Foundation - Estee Lauder DoubleWear Light

Eyeliner - Urban Decay 24/7 in Zero

Mascara - Estee Lauder Sumptuous Extreme

Eyelid Primer - Urban Decay Primer Potion

Eyeshadow - Different ones by BareMinerals

Bronzer - Estee Lauder Bronze Goddess

Blush - NARS The Multiple in Orgasm

Highlighter - Benefit Watts Up


----------



## BrittanyDarling

my makeup bag is tiny and has as little as possible in it. i have a http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.A87659.desc.Laura-Geller-Baby-Cakes-Baked-Complexion-Palette-Brush
a eco tools kabuki brush and whatever lip products I'm wearing that day


----------



## Love Of My Life

In my bag an assortment of lipsticks (cdp, edward bess, YSL, serge lutens)

Edward Bess concealer & mascara

Sisley, Edward Bess, CDP lip pencils

Guerlain kohl for eyes


----------



## Charee

In my bag, I have a tattered plastic zip-lock bag (I've recently returned from overseas travel haha) with a Smith's Rosebud Salve, a Lancome Juicy Tubes in Simmer, Chanel Joues Contraste blush in Reflex and a Lancome Le Stylo Waterproof eyeliner in Noir.


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

In my Tiffany & Co. cosmetic pouch:
Mirror
2-3 Lipsticks 
Powder compact
Eyelash glue
Twizzers
Mini roller perfume
Lip balm


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

My essentials bag (with a few extras) consists of:

Tinted moisturizer
Tinted roller for dark circles
Mineral concealer
Mineral powder
Mineral blush/highlighter
Four mineral eyeshadows (green shimmer, light brown shimmer, medium brown matte, light pink glow)
Neutral brown yeshadow quad
Two mineral eyeliners (black, blue)
Eyelash curler
Mineral infused mascara
Vanilla birthday cake flavored lip shine
Eyeliner brush
Two eyeshadow brushes
Concealer brush
Kabuki brush
Blush brush
Angled blush brush


----------



## miehag

Mac foundation
Manic panic white powder
Kabuki brush
Mac blush 
Mac mascara
Make up forever white glitter
Black eyeliner
Lipbalm, whole foods


----------



## Toujoursluxe

MAC foundation
MAC blush
Bobby Brown bronzer
Benefit mascara
MAC gel eyeliner
Maybelline eyeshadow 
Chanel lipstick
EOS lip balm


----------



## Tlovesdesigner

MAC Studio Finish foundation
MAC Custom eyeshadow palette (4's)
Sigma beginner's brush set 
Benefit cosmetics They're real! Mini size mascara
Nars Nico/Orgasm blush (depends on the day) 
MAC Russian Red lipstick


----------



## Rachelle07

Make up bag: le sport sac brown with 3 compartments

Foundation: kanebo Coffret d'or
Lipstick: MAC nicki minaj, revlon lip butter in sweet tart, MAC sheen supreme in blossom culture
Eyebrow: étude house color my brow in dark brown
Eyeliner: dolly wink liquid eyeliner
Band aids 
Sanitizer


----------



## Sassydarlings

in my bag: pink pouch
just for touch-ups
lip balm: burtbee's, maybelline, nivea (yeah, i got 3.lols)
lip Tint: local brands, fashion21 and everbilena
foundation: L'oreal
Lip Gloss: Victoria Secret, Pink Revlon lip Gloss
Concealer: Maybelline Concealer
Eyebrow liner: Etude House pencil eyeliner
Mascara: Maybelline Volume Express Super Film
Lipstick: Maybelline Matte Lipstick
Hand Cream: L'Occitane En Provence
Liquid Eyeliner: fashion21


----------



## Aeris

Physician's Formula Powder
Lip Gloss
Chap Stick
Foundation sample
Oil Blotting Papers


----------



## SimplisticBelle

MAC concealer
Bobbi brown Apricot blush & Nyx Cinnamon blush
MAC blot powder
UD Zero eyeliner
Lash Blast mascara
Mac quad with wedge, orb, embark, and texture
Wet n wild Greed palette
MAC lipsticks nudes, pinks, and a red


----------



## nygrl

Lancome mascara
Smashbox eyeliner
oil blotting papers
Sephora mirror/hairbrush 
Burt's Bees chap stick 
Sephora concealer


----------



## meeouw2

MAC Studio Fix NC35
Bobbi Brown Gel liner in black
Bobbi Brown Pot rouge in Raspberry Pink
Lorac Blush in Soul
Lorac baked eyeshadow
Bobbi Brown lipstick in toffee
Elizabeth arden lipgloss in Rosegold
Lancome Mascara Primer
Lancome Mascara Definicils


----------



## anglarry04

:useless::useless:


----------



## MonaLisaEscapes

Oh, goodness. Where to start? 

The bag: Sephora, medium size, orange with gold embroidery from their Morocco collection a couple of years ago. 

Foundation/concealer: bareMinerals Original in Fairly Light
Bronzer: bareMinerals Warmth
Setting: bareMinerals Mineral Veil

Eyeshadow: Urban Decay X & Ecstasy, CoverGirl SmokyShadowBlast duo silver/purple
Liner (pencil): Urban Decay Oil Slick
Liner (liquid, glitter): Urban Decay Metalhead & Midnight Cowboy, Sephora Silver
Primer: Urban Decay Sin & Original
Mascara: Sephora Lash Plumper Black
Lashes: Tish & Snooky's NYC Glam Lashes Gypsy Queen 

...Notice a trend here?  

Lipliner: Urban Decay Ozone, Sephora Nano Real Red
Lip gloss: Christian Dior Addict Ruby Slippers (special occasions), Sephora Plumping Lip Gloss Red (not made anymore :cry, DuWop Lip Venom, Sephora Precious Pink & Bronzed Beauty
Lipstick: L'Oreal British Red, Flirt! Wicked,  
Tattoos: Violent Lips The Red Glitterati

Blush: NARS Orgasm

Tools: Urban Decay sharpener, bareMinerals brushes, Tokidoki Limited Edition Crease, Shadow & Liner set, Sephora Professionals blush, Tweezerman Red tweezers

Nails: OPI The Thrill of Brazil, Monsooner Or Later, Rainbow Connection, Top Coat; China Glaze Ruby Pumps; Deborah Lippmann Across the Universe, Some Enchanted Evening, I Love The Nightlife. 

Body Powder: Urban Decay Red Hot (out of production YEARS ago :cry

So as you can tell, I'm a big fan of UD. I am branching out, however. I just haven't had the money to do so. 

On my wishlist: 
Tish & Snooky lashes
Violent Lips Patriotic Brasil tattoos
More eyeshadows
A lipgloss that never goes out of production that I like
A bottle of Lynnderella's polish, I don't really care what 
A nice cream eyeliner w/brush
To learn how to do a good smoky eye
...

I'll stop there. We could be here a while if I didn't.


----------



## abandonedimages

I second that...

:useless:


----------



## deltalady

The bag: Missoni for Target
MAC Blot Powder
MUFE Duo Mat powder foundation
ECO Tools retractable kabuki
YSL Glossy Stain in Mauve Pigmente
Nivea A Kiss of Milk & Honey
MAC Tendertone
Sugar lip treatment
Sonia Kashuk retractable lip brush
Bcbg Maxazria roller ball perfume
Flowerbomb roller ball perfume
Band-aid friction block


----------



## keodi

Flowerbomb rollerball perfume
Quelques Violettes-Atomizer
MAC Japanese Maple lipstick
MAC frankly Fresh
Becca Blot Powder
Becca Retractable blush blush
Fresh sugar lip exfoliator
NARS Gina Blush


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes karo makeup bag
Edward Bess lipstsicks
YSL couture lipstick #3
Guerlain kohl
Sisley lip gloss
Tom Ford lipsticks , gloss, & brow pencil


----------



## wtmontana

*Makeup bag*: Crabtree & Evelyn "Evelyn Rose" cotton case as per this.
*Foundation*: Bourjois Healthy Mix serum foundation (w/ Sigma stippling brush)
*Powder*: Napoleon Perdis Camera Finish foundation (w/ Napoleon Perdis Boudoir brush)
*Highlighter*: Benefit Watt's Up
*Blush*: Illamasqua's Beg powder blusher (w/ Youngblood travel blush brush)
*Bronzer*: NARS Blush & Bronzer Trio (w/ Napoleon Perdis Kabuki brush)
*Mascara*: Clinique High Impact sample size in Black
*Eyeliner*: NARS Larger Than Life Longwear eyeliner in Rue de Rivoli
*Eyelash curler*: Shu Uemera
*Brows*: BYS Blonde Brow wind-up pencil, Illamasqua Clear Brow Gel
*Lipstick*: Chanel Rouge Allure #94 Exatique
*Extras*: MAC Fix+ travel spray, Crabtree & Evelyn Evelyn Rose hand lotion

Note: _This varies from day to day but these are today's and I rotate in and out what I'm feeling like using from time to time._


----------



## maclover

I switch the contents around but these are the main makeup I use these days.
Lancome Color Ideal pressed powder
Clinique Superfit foundation
Mac moisturecover concealer
Sephora concealer
Mac Shy Girl lipstick
Mac Prrr lipglass
Mac Viva Glam II lipstick
YSL Rouge Volupte #29
Nivea lipbalm
Mac fluidline blacktrack
Mac paint pot bare study
Shu Uemura eyeshadow P black 990
Revlon eyelash curler
Shiseido mascara primer
Clinique High Impact mascara
Clinique Lash Doubling mascara
Mac brushes
sample of Burberry Body perfume


----------



## Cait

Not much, but recent: in a mid-size Tokidoki for Sephora bag.

Avene 50mL Thermal Water Spray
Baby Vaseline jar 
Bobby pins
CO Bigelow Lavender Salve
LOTD (whatever it happens to be!)
Polysporin
PRT Extra Rich Body Lotion mini-tube
Travalo (with Chloe EDP) in gold
Quo Blot Papers


----------



## magneticpoet

Bag - old garnier sample bag. I plan on getting something nicer soon.
Brushes - 10 pc. set by E.l.f., 2 eyeshadow brushes (Kirkland signature by Borghese), and three mini's from an E.l.f. palette
Eyes - Kirkland by Borghese loose eyeshadow in simply tempting, simply gorgeous, simply trendy, and simply innocent, kirkland by Borghese mineral eyeshadow base, and (same brand as rest) mascara
Face - Maybelline superstay foundation, concealer from the same line, and maybelline mineral power powder foundation
Lips - E.l.f. hypershine lipgloss trio (merry, festive, and joyful)
Misc. - neutrogena spf 15 moisturizer


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Inside my LV Epi cosmetic pouch:
- My HG Giorgio Armani Eyelash Curler 
- Chanel Taupe Grisé e/s
- MAC Sun Dipped Bronzer
- MAC Patisserie l/s
- Nuxe Reve de Miel Lipbalm
- Travalo with Hermès Eau de Pamplemousse Rose
- MAC Studio Concealer
- Burt's Bees Lemon Butter Cuticle cream
- NARS Velvet Lip Pencil in New lover
- Urban Decay 24/7 Eye Pencil in Perversion
- Shiseido Le Maquillage Concealer


----------



## Kansashalo

maclover said:
			
		

> I switch the contents around but these are the main makeup I use these days.
> Lancome Color Ideal pressed powder
> Clinique Superfit foundation
> Mac moisturecover concealer
> Sephora concealer
> Mac Shy Girl lipstick
> Mac Prrr lipglass
> Mac Viva Glam II lipstick
> YSL Rouge Volupte #29
> Nivea lipbalm
> Mac fluidline blacktrack
> Mac paint pot bare study
> Shu Uemura eyeshadow P black 990
> Revlon eyelash curler
> Shiseido mascara primer
> Clinique High Impact mascara
> Clinique Lash Doubling mascara
> Mac brushes
> sample of Burberry Body perfume



I NEED your MAC brush with the short handle!!!!!


----------



## jo712

Makeup bag: Chanel Glossimer Holiday set case

inside:
K-Palette Real Lasting 24h Eyebrow Pen in 02
MUFE Aqua Liner in Black
Giorgio Armani Spring 2011 Waterproof Eyeliner in 01 Black
Giorgio Armani Blushing Fabric in 03
MUFE Aqua Lip in 1C
Bobbi Brown Creamy Concealer Palette in Sand
Bobbi Brown Smokey Neutrals Eye Palette
Le Metier de Beaute Radiance Powder in Whisper
Clarins Stop Imperfections Blemish Control Cream
Shu Uemura travel #10 concealer brush 
Laura Mercier travel Secret Concealer brush
Sigma SS217 travel brush

(in the pocket of my handbag)
Jack Black Natural Mint Lipbalm with SPF25
Tom Ford Lipstick in Indian Rose and Moroccan Rouge
YSL Glossy Stain in #7


----------



## paulina1234

Not much 

From left to right: 

Pear Hand Sanitizer
Nude lipstick
Cocoa butter lip balm
tinted lip balmhttp://forum.purseblog.com/images/smilies2/wink.gif
Lipgloss
Cosmetic wipes
envelope with blister patches
Nailclipper
Cuticle balm
Toothpaste (floss is missing)
Handcream
and a spoon for yoghurt and a chocolate covered coffee bean if i need a pick-me-up.


----------



## maclover

Kansashalo said:


> I NEED your MAC brush with the short handle!!!!!



One of their holiday brush kits has the 187 short handle and the bag is so cute, HTH!


----------



## Kansashalo

maclover said:


> One of their holiday brush kits has the 187 short handle and the bag is so cute, HTH!



That does help - thanks!


----------



## Michiru

Clean and clear blotting papers
Mac studio fix plus powder
Bobbi brown oil free tinted moisturizer
Mac pink cult blush
Mac 167 SH brush
Mac viva glam gaga II lipstick
Jack black lip balm
Clean and clear makeup removing wipes


----------



## nuki

:useless::useless:


----------



## Missdolly

Makeup bag: Ted Baker
Face
Moisturizer: Soap and Glory Your daily youth.
Primer: Smashbox photo finish.
Foundation : Estee Lauder Double wear maximum cover in 01 Creamy Ivory.
Blusher : Kelly Brook in Bardot.
Eyes
False eyelashes: Katy Perry in Oh Honey.
Mascara: Soap and Glory Thick and Fast in Black.
Eyeliner: Bonjours liquid eyeliner in ultra black.
Lips
Ysl in Rouge Pur Couture in 38.
Brushes
Mac Brush in 187
Just any old blusher brush no brand on the brush.


----------



## missliberia

Oil Blotting sheets, a mirror and lip balm.  Pretty minimal.


----------



## MissChiara

Hello!

I saw it's long time since someone posted here...
but I think this is a really nice thread,so I want to post my contribution!

This is the inside of the make up bag that I carry in my bag everyday,contents in it always change depending on seasons and occasions...

So,here is the little bag,a Chanel one,it's quite old now,but I love it,plus she has a mirror inside,so I don't need another One with me!

Only my hand cream doesn't fit in it,I have to put it in my bag separately,but this is not a big problem!





















Here is the description:

some wipes
Iphone ear phones
2samples sephora cream
little pink comb
Dior creme rose lip balm
Dior retractible lip brush
Chanel compact powder clair
Ysl lip liner n.6
Clinique gloss raspberry n.02
Dior lipstick n.485
Sample of my favorite perfume,la petite robe noir by Guerlain
A hair elastic
My hand cream by Chanel

That's all!


----------



## fendifemale

I have 4 makeup bags and a makeup BOX! I really need a traincase.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

MissChiara said:


> Hello!
> 
> I saw it's long time since someone posted here...
> but I think this is a really nice thread,so I want to post my contribution!
> 
> This is the inside of the make up bag that I carry in my bag everyday,contents in it always change depending on seasons and occasions...
> 
> So,here is the little bag,a Chanel one,it's quite old now,but I love it,plus she has a mirror inside,so I don't need another One with me!
> 
> Only my hand cream doesn't fit in it,I have to put it in my bag separately,but this is not a big problem
> 
> View attachment 2077909
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2077910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2077911
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2077912
> 
> 
> Here is the description:
> 
> some wipes
> Iphone ear phones
> 2samples sephora cream
> little pink comb
> Dior creme rose lip balm
> Dior retractible lip brush
> Chanel compact powder clair
> Ysl lip liner n.6
> Clinique gloss raspberry n.02
> Dior lipstick n.485
> Sample of my favorite perfume,la petite robe noir by Guerlain
> A hair elastic
> My hand cream by Chanel
> 
> That's all!



Yay! A bump in this thread WITH a pic! Love your Chanel and  it's innards


----------



## MissChiara

fendifemale said:


> I have 4 makeup bags and a makeup BOX! I really need a traincase.



I know this problem!


----------



## MissChiara

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Yay! A bump in this thread WITH a pic! Love your Chanel and  it's innards



Thanks!


----------



## Emmaaa

My most favorite makeup bag is 'Monogram Canvas'

Here are the the small stuffs i like to carry in my makeup bag: 

1. Primer
2. Foundation
3. Powder
4. Highlighter
5. Mascara
6. Eyeliner
7. Blush 
8. Lipstick
9. Gloss
10. Liner


----------



## gfairenoughh

Too Faced powder brush
MAC Multidimensional mascara
MAC Lipglass in Nicki 2
Sugar Rose Lip Treatment
Baby Lips
MAC Lipglass Kiss and Don't Tell
Mac Lipglass Stay Sweet
Mac Lipglass Saint Germain
MAC eye pencils in Black Swan and Feline
MAC lipsticks in Candy Yum Yum, Saint Germain, Nicki 2
MAC Studio Fix Powder
MAC Archie's Girls Veronica's Blush
Versace rollerballs


----------



## MissChiara

gfairenoughh said:


> Too Faced powder brush
> MAC Multidimensional mascara
> MAC Lipglass in Nicki 2
> Sugar Rose Lip Treatment
> Baby Lips
> MAC Lipglass Kiss and Don't Tell
> Mac Lipglass Stay Sweet
> Mac Lipglass Saint Germain
> MAC eye pencils in Black Swan and Feline
> MAC lipsticks in Candy Yum Yum, Saint Germain, Nicki 2
> MAC Studio Fix Powder
> MAC Archie's Girls Veronica's Blush
> Versace rollerballs



Wow,lot of lip products here!


----------



## gfairenoughh

MissChiara said:
			
		

> Wow,lot of lip products here!



I know  I'm a little bit obsesses!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Lip lover too!!! The too faced make up brush is adorable!!


----------



## yellow08

Chanel pressed powder
Chanel rouge allure 112
Dior addict 687 lipstick
Diorshow extase mascara
Antastasia clear brow gel
MAC spiked pencil
MAC Hug Me lipstick
MAC Strong Woman l/s
Fresh Sugar Rose lip balm
Caudalie hand cream

*Will load pic once App works again*


----------



## pmburk

In my purse currently:

Bag: Coach Legacy leather black cherry large wristlet

Contents: 
Clinique pressed powder
MAC Studio Fix powder
NARS mini Orgasm multiple stick
Tweezers
ELF blot sheets
Prada lip balm
Bigelow rose salve
ELF Studio moisture stick
Kiehl's cranberry lip balm
Benefit pocket pal Benetint & lip gloss duo
Philosophy Amazing Grace perfume roller
Philosophy peppermint lip gloss
ELF mineral Sorority Girl lip gloss
MAC Suntints liquid lip balm in Seamist & Pink Tinge
Bare Minerals Buxom Sandy lip gloss

Clearly I have a problem with over-buying lip products.


----------



## Love Of My Life

In my cosmetic bag I have:

Hakuhodo lip brush, powder & blush brush
By Terry dare to bare lippie
Tom Ford lipsticks
Tom Ford eyebrow pencil
Tom Ford foundation brush
Serge Lutens lipsticks
Serge Lutens mascara
TF rose crush lip gloss
Sisley lip gloss
By Terry lip pencil & edward bess lip pencil


----------



## Ghettoe

Wow, some people have ALOT! I carry a small clinique make up bag with
1. Hand Sanitizer, 
2. Visine eyedrops
3. Victoria Secret Angel sample perfume (or some random sample, I for some odd reason have alot!)
4. Korres Pomegranate moistiruizing cream (travel size)
5. Birth Control case
6. Contacts case
7. Burts Bees lip balm
8. Revlon lip butter in Tutti Fruti


----------



## sandricka

I don't use a lot of make up, but I have the a 
Mac foundation
Dior Blush
Loreal BB cream 
Lancome Mascara 
Clinique lip gloss
few hair clips, and nail polish


----------



## pinkpol15h

I didn't take a photo and opted for Polyvore instead. I also don't carry products with me (other than Burt's Bees lip balm, BBW mini hand sanitizer and L'Occitane mini hand cream), so this is what is usually on my vanity (i.e. everyday makeup):

Burberry eyeshadows, Dior sunscreen, Stella perfume, Revlon brown eyeliner (for eyebrows as well), NARS golden eyeliner for bottom lashes/waterline, Burt's Bees lip balm, YSL fuschia lipstick, Shu eyelash curler, Holika Holika Jelly BB Cream (couldn't find a photo), NARS Orgasm blush, Chanel waterproof Imitable mascara, Chanel Vitalumiere pressed powder, Anastasia brow wax.
My makeup bag is the Louis Vuitton cosmetic pouch in GM (I believe that's the name.. it's been awhile.)


----------



## emily_lee

i always carry a shu uemura eyebrow hard pencil or NYX powder, a black gel liner just in case, a nude lipstick, one lipgloss, and a rubber just in case  jk!
i also carry my bobbi brown and YSL concealors, cover up's and highlighters just in case!


----------



## viacarolina2394

Chanel perfection lumiere (SA hooked it up with tester size! LOL)
Chanel foundation brush
Chanel brown liquid liner pen 
Chanel brown eyeliner
Chanel black eyeliner
Chanel brown mascara inimitable
Chanel black mascara inimitable intense
Chanel translucent pressed powder
2 chanel lip balms
Chanel duo eyeliner 
Chanel concealer
Chanel lipgloss
Chanel rose manganite lip stain
Chanel rouge allure lipstick 91
Bobby brown matte bronzer
Christian Dior kabuki brush
MAC velvet teddy lipstick
MAC Cork lip liner
MAC soar lip liner
Maybes line eye studio gel liner black
Cover girl lip stain


----------



## MissChiara

viacarolina2394 said:


> View attachment 2136685
> 
> Chanel perfection lumiere (SA hooked it up with tester size! LOL)
> Chanel foundation brush
> Chanel brown liquid liner pen
> Chanel brown eyeliner
> Chanel black eyeliner
> Chanel brown mascara inimitable
> Chanel black mascara inimitable intense
> Chanel translucent pressed powder
> 2 chanel lip balms
> Chanel duo eyeliner
> Chanel concealer
> Chanel lipgloss
> Chanel rose manganite lip stain
> Chanel rouge allure lipstick 91
> Bobby brown matte bronzer
> Christian Dior kabuki brush
> MAC velvet teddy lipstick
> MAC Cork lip liner
> MAC soar lip liner
> Maybes line eye studio gel liner black
> Cover girl lip stain



Beautiful!
Is your Lv case the GM?


----------



## Love Of My Life

^love it all


----------



## viacarolina2394

MissChiara said:


> Beautiful!
> Is your Lv case the GM?



Yes it is! And it's stuffed to the rim!


----------



## viacarolina2394

hotshot said:


> ^love it all



Thank you!


----------



## MissChiara

viacarolina2394 said:


> Yes it is! And it's stuffed to the rim!



 it really fits a lot!
I am considering to buy this case,also in GM,and looking at your picture now I really think this will be my next purchase!


----------



## viacarolina2394

MissChiara said:


> it really fits a lot!
> I am considering to buy this case,also in GM,and looking at your picture now I really think this will be my next purchase!



It's the best! And the DE is so pretty with the red interior!


----------



## MissChiara

viacarolina2394 said:


> It's the best! And the DE is so pretty with the red interior!



Yes,I love the red inside,you definitely inspired me!


----------



## timayyyyy

Here's what I take with me in my purse...pardon the shoebox I took this on lol and the fact that I don't know how to rotate the attached picture 

Shiseido makeup bag
Sephora set of travel brushes
Giorgio Armani Face Fabric foundation
Chanel Liquid eyeliner
MUFE HD High Definition Powder (holy crap, I love this stuff!!!)
Too Faced Lashgasm mascara
MAC Powerpoint eyepencil
Lorac Baked eyeshadow trio
Sephora Buildable Cover concealer


----------



## pinkpol15h

viacarolina2394 said:


> View attachment 2136685
> 
> Chanel perfection lumiere (SA hooked it up with tester size! LOL)
> Chanel foundation brush
> Chanel brown liquid liner pen
> Chanel brown eyeliner
> Chanel black eyeliner
> Chanel brown mascara inimitable
> Chanel black mascara inimitable intense
> Chanel translucent pressed powder
> 2 chanel lip balms
> Chanel duo eyeliner
> Chanel concealer
> Chanel lipgloss
> Chanel rose manganite lip stain
> Chanel rouge allure lipstick 91
> Bobby brown matte bronzer
> Christian Dior kabuki brush
> MAC velvet teddy lipstick
> MAC Cork lip liner
> MAC soar lip liner
> Maybes line eye studio gel liner black
> Cover girl lip stain



So much Chanel! Which of their products do you think is the best? I'm not a fan of their Rouge Coco Shine lipsticks at all but the mascara is wonderful  how's the concealer?


----------



## viacarolina2394

pinkpol15h said:


> So much Chanel! Which of their products do you think is the best? I'm not a fan of their Rouge Coco Shine lipsticks at all but the mascara is wonderful  how's the concealer?



I love all the items, the only thing I'm retiring is the translucent powder! It just.... doesn't do anything. LOL

the concealer is good for under eyes but when it comes to covering a blemish just for everyday makeup and not also using foundation it's not the best! I'm still trying to find a good concealer for that purpose lol. I like matt lipsticks so I'm not a fan of the rouge coco shine either


----------



## viacarolina2394

pinkpol15h said:


> So much Chanel! Which of their products do you think is the best? I'm not a fan of their Rouge Coco Shine lipsticks at all but the mascara is wonderful  how's the concealer?



and yeah I recently moved to tallahassee and there is no Zara, Nordstrom, LV, etc so I never shop for clothes or purses here so I just let my self splurge on makeup and settle for online shopping lol!


----------



## thriller

Wow, some of you ladies carry around a lot of products! Do you end up using them all throughout the day?

All stashed in a Laura Mercier Pouch...

Laura Mercier Translucent Pressed Setting Powder
Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage Concealer
Nars Luster Blusher //I change my blusher daily!
Laura Mercier Travel Sized Cheek Brush
MAC Lingering Brow Pencil + Mini Spoolie Brush
Burts Bee's Tinted Lip Balm //Changes daily too...

also carry about hair band and clips

Apart from my lips, I hardly ever touch up my makeup though


----------



## viacarolina2394

thriller said:


> Wow, some of you ladies carry around a lot of products! Do you end up using them all throughout the day?
> 
> All stashed in a Laura Mercier Pouch...
> 
> Laura Mercier Translucent Pressed Setting Powder
> Laura Mercier Secret Camouflage Concealer
> Nars Luster Blusher //I change my blusher daily!
> Laura Mercier Travel Sized Cheek Brush
> MAC Lingering Brow Pencil + Mini Spoolie Brush
> Burts Bee's Tinted Lip Balm //Changes daily too...
> 
> also carry about hair band and clips
> 
> Apart from my lips, I hardly ever touch up my makeup though



No lol! I just have it on me cause I hardly ever wear makeup but when I decide to apply I do it quickly in the car so if I feel like wearing brown-toned or black I have it all with me! lol


----------



## Ryvyan

All inside a small Ignes makeup pouch, travel size or distributed in small containers where possible:

- Shu Uemura's Hard Formula eyebrow pencil in Grey
- Two-Faced Shadow Insurance
- Alobon (?) liquid eyeliner

- Shiseido: Anessa's BB cream
- Silk Naturals' Tempted Tryst Tinted Perfecting Powder
- Silk Naturals' Zinc + Silk + Luxury Treatment Powders (mixed on own)
- Everyday Minerals' Best Friends blush

- Silk Naturals' Lip Glazes (2)
- Skindinavia's Makeup Finishing Spray

- Brushes: Everyday Minerals' Kabuki long-handled brush, angled brush
- MAC's round sponge
- MAC's tweezers


----------



## bloodyxcape

i don't have much in mine. This is what I usually carry.

-oil blotting sheets
-small tissue pack
-nail clipper
-whatever lip product i'm wearing for the day
-mac blot powder
-colgate wisp portable mini tooth brushes
-lip balm


----------



## Design1230

Sheer Candy lip by YSL, HD powder by makeup4ever, brush, compact mirror, earbud.


----------



## hergiraffe

Shiseido Anessa sunscreen SPF 50
Maybelline XXL Mascara
Small pack of tissues
Mini nail clipper
EOS lip balm
Spare toothbrush + case
Mini tub of toothpaste


----------



## BlackApple

Nars translucent pressed powder
Nars torrid blush
Hourglass finishing powder in radiant light
Rock republic pressed powder velvet 
Mac Pro longwear concealer
Mac studio sculpt foundation 
Urban decay deslick
Mac devil blush
Loreal wetshine stains
Black radiance lipstick 
Perfume atomizer
Mac color corrector
Sleek contour kit
Laura geller mascara 
Mac brow pencil


----------



## BlackApple

Brow comb
Mac 185
Nars Yachiyo
Sonia kashuk powder brush
Mac 187


----------



## kitten6

I'm going to make this easy and list the only thing that's not in my THREE makeup bags, and that is concealer.


----------



## Amandarin

This where I get my everyday makeup from! (Not wearing it all, etc)

I take my touch ups in a Marc Jacobs pouch usually 

And i keep my lips separate cause i wear a different one everyday 





Lips are in the clear with white pipping


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

sugarting said:


> ok let me start first:
> *makeup bag*- Lesportsac (plain black)
> 
> *foundation* - Dior "skin" powder foundation (doesnt really cover well if you have       uneven skin tone). i do use it with a powder brush coz it's a lot lighter with the brush
> 
> *eyeliner*- l'oreal liquid eyeliner in black (i like to draw a very thin line and this one works)
> 
> *lip gloss*- inc: chanel (a brown shimmery color #64), tarte(roger and mimi, slightly on the gold side), nars(orgasm, a peachy color, my fav) and benefit (kiss me, the only pinky color which i dont use very often)
> 
> *mist*-H20 oasis mist ( my skin tend to get really dry n flaky so i cant live without it, i've tried many but this one really hydrates without making my makeup look cakey)
> 
> *hand cream*- christian dior all day wrinkle cream  (just some samples)
> 
> *others*: kiehl's lip balm w/spf15, rosebud salve(gotta have it, rite?!) Q-tips, hellokitty nailclip, and that's pretty much all i've got!
> 
> so what's in your makeup bag?


Clinique pressed powder, Clinique eyeliner-browliner, Clinique blush on, Clarins primer, eyelash curler, Johnson n Johnson moisturizer with SPF 15, Saadia Argan oil, oil film.


----------



## sdkitty

I carry Lesportsac two or three compartment bags.  In the front compartment I have lipstick, lip liner, lip brush and a small miorror.  In the larger compartment I have misc. stuff like q-tips, a hair elastic, eye drops, a folding toothbrush, safety pins, eyebrow pencil - all things I may need sometime but don't want to have floating around in my bag.


----------



## liliyanie

This is like my emergency makeup bag that always carry with me. It looks like I carry a lot but actually I need all of them cause I do my mekup at work or on the go


----------



## Amazona

If I'm carrying a large bag (which is most of the time), I carry with me a medium Catseye Parisian Collage photo print makeup bag. In it I have:
Dr. Hauschka Translucent Make-up foundation in 00 (for winter) or 01 (for summer)
Dr. Hauschka Translucent loose powder
Maybelline Instant Anti-Age The Eraser Eye concealer 
Lumene blush 
Wet 'n' Wild blush in Pearlescent Rose
L'Oréal Million Lashes WP mascara (my HG mascara, Malu Wilz 24 hr isn't available at the mo)
Model's Own glitter eyeliner in light purple
Make-up Store lipliners in Frosted berry, Golden Purple and Teal
L'Occitane Tinted Shea Butter Balm in Redcurrant
We Care Icon lipsticks in 09 Perfect Apricot and 22 Perfect Red (the "perfect red" is a bright pink, as it turns out...)
Lancóme lipstick in #47
L'Oréal Color Riche Serum lipstick in S103 Radiant Rose
Clinique Superbalm in 02 Raspberry and a mango hue (the text is worn off the tube)
Clinique Chubby Stick in Mega Melon
Rimmel Stay Glossy in 140 Always Lovely
GOSH Jumbo Lip Gloss pencil in 03 Gypsy Red (this one's a hit with the gents  )
Accessorize Intense Colour Lipgloss in Spark
Lip Smackers Bubble Gum Egg lipbalm
2 Travalos, one has L'Occitane Fleurs de Cérisier in it and the other one contains my own concoction of amber, blackberry, vanilla and musk
a small jar of pure aloe vera gel
tweezers
a travel powder brush
a tiny hair clip
hair ties
glass nail file in its hard case
a mirror/hairbrush combo

I sometimes do my makeup on the go, so I like to keep all this with me! From the contents of my bag, you'll easily be able to tell whether I'm a smoky-eye girl or a bright-lipstick girl...


----------



## RedPoppies

Right now my purse's makeup bag consists of:
MAC MSFN
BareMinerals mini powder brush
LaVanila Vanilla Grapefruit rollerball
Burt's Bees clear lip balm in Mango
Burt's Bees shimmer lip balm in Rhubarb
Philosophy lip gloss in Coconut Frosting
Rimmel eyeliner kohl
NARS stick concealer


----------



## exotikittenx

Here is what is in mine:

LV Cosmetic GM
Too Faced Perfect Nude lip liner
LipFusion XL clear gloss
Mirenesse gloss pencil
Fresh Sugar Rose balm
Dior Addict lipstick in Silhouette
ELF eyebrow kit
NARS eyeshadow primer
Bobbi Brown Nudes palette
Bobbi Brown Mahogany long lasting eye pencil
Lancôme Hypnose Star mascara
Clinique Even Better cream foundation
Lancôme Effacernes Waterproof Concealer
Guerlain Bronzer
The Balm Mary Lou Manizer
Bobbi Brown Pale Pink blush
NARS Orgasm blush
La Mer lip balm


This is just everyday basic stuff.


----------



## Nieners

MUFE aqua brow
Angled brush
Mascara
NAKED Basics palette by UD
RT eyeshadow brush 
Liquid eyeliner 
Rosebud salve 
Chanel Rebelle lipstick
NARS cactus flower
CDP concealer


----------



## LvoesBags

Inside my coach legacy med cosmetic case-
*ROC multi-correxion eye treatment
*Smashbox camera ready bb cream in light
*Bare Minerals mineral veil/brush
*Revlon lip butter in sugar frosting
*Lancome juicy tube in tickled pink 
*Sugar lip treatment spf 15
*Wet n wild creme eye shadow in graphite
*Gentle guide dental floss
*Coach purse spray perfume


----------



## kristinized

Let's see...
NYX liquid brown liner
Ulta eye shadow in Classical
Anastasia brow pen in deep
Clinique CC cream in very light
Lancôme foundation in 100 N
Lancôme powder in 100
Maybelline Great Lash mascara in brownish black
Maybelline lipstick in 820 strike a rose


----------



## misscocktail

&#128516; lovely thread!

Makeup bag: longchamp

Nivea cream tin (mini)

Blotting papers by Essence

Lipstick from Hema

Lipbalm by Caudalie

Handcream by Caudalie

concealer/highlighter pen by Catrice

Tissues

Lady things by Always and Tampax

Nail file (mini)

Pocket knife

Hand sanitizer by Kruidvat

Travalo spray which contains Coco, by Chanel perfume


----------



## melvel

My make up pouch is a small Le Sportsac pouch.

Clockwise:

Small mirror
Time balm concealer in medium
Bobbi Brown Pot Rouge in Calypso Coral - can be used for lips or cheeks but I use this strictly for cheeks only
Cheapo lip pencil sharpener
Tiny bottle of VS Bombshell - my favorite scent 
Kiehls lip balm No 1
Chanel lipstick in Mademoiselle 
Chanel lipstick in Comedia - my favorite lipstick shade
NARS lip liner in Descanso -
NARS lipstick in Schiap


----------



## e_nmn_m

A lipstick.


When I put my makeup on in the morning, at home, I expect it to stay on my face until I take it off at night!


----------



## Grande Latte

Compared to the posters on this forum, I hardly have anything in my makeup bag except:

1. Lipstick.
2. Compact.
3. Q-tips.
4. Sample-size perfumes.


----------



## aleksandras

The make up bag that I carry with me only has;

- MAC or Lancome foundation in a small "cup" that stores give out samples in
- Tiny Max Factor compact that I never use other than when I'm on the go
- Isadora light pink lipstick
- YSL darker lip gloss


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chikuhodo brushes 
Tom Ford foundation brush
Tom Ford lips & boys (several shades)
Tom Ford love bruise & rose crush lip gloss
Edward Bess dark blossom
Edward Bess lip liner
Sisley L3


----------



## cyanidestyling

Anastasia eyebrow powder 
Mac concealer brush
NARS jumbo lip pencils (3)
Guerlain blush
NARS Illuminator 
Marc Jacobs Daisy mini
Bobbi Brown Beach mini
Tarte tinted moisturizer


----------



## ValentineNicole

2 butter lippy balms, 2 chanel coco shines, cle de Peau concealer, blinc mascara and primer, and Caudalie hand cream


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

La Mer moisturiser
Beneift porefessional 
NARS Sheer Glow
Anastasia Brow Wizz
Lorac Pro Palette
Bobbi Brown gel liner
Tarte Lights Camera Lashes mascara
Maybelline fit concealer
NARS light reflecting powder
NARS Virtual Domination palette
Anastasia Contour Kit
Urban Decay All Nighter setting spray
A bunch of lipsticks, Chanel Romance/Bonheur, MAC Syrup/Patisserie/Creme In Your Coffee, NARS Anna Audacious & Bobbi Brown Sandwash Pink/Red


----------



## MissChiara




----------



## MissChiara

Makeup in my bag. ..


----------



## clinkenwar

MissChiara said:


>




I love your bag! Did the rodin come with the pin to roll it down? This is really a cool pic!


----------



## aa12

MissChiara said:


>



Beautiful! Do you mind me asking where you purchased your cosmetic bag?


----------



## MissChiara

aa12 said:


> Beautiful! Do you mind me asking where you purchased your cosmetic bag?



I bought her in Milan,Italy,Chanel boutique, in 2008.it's quite old! But very durable, caviar leather is the best!


----------



## MissChiara

clinkenwar said:


> I love your bag! Did the rodin come with the pin to roll it down? This is really a cool pic!



Yes, it comes with the cream,it's so useful! 
Plus seriously Rodin cream is for me is the best,can't live without...


----------



## mashedpotato

(1) Weekday:
- Marks and Spencer Flawless Complexion powder for touch up
- KP Stick concealer
- Burt's Bee Beewax lip balm
- BB Bronzing powder/ KP #26 blusher
- CD hydrating eye concealer
- Prescriptives Soft Lining pencil in Slate
- EL MagnaScopic Mascara
- Mac Virtuous Violet/Plum Perfect Lip Balm

(2) Weekend
- J&J oil blotters
- Dandelion
- Vasaline


----------



## Deleted member 512003

Usually the lipstick I'm wearing, an extra one, an extra lip balm, maybe some concealer and powder. I rarely reapply makeup except for lipstick


----------



## LVoeletters

Trolley-Dolly said:


> La Mer moisturiser
> Beneift porefessional
> NARS Sheer Glow
> Anastasia Brow Wizz
> Lorac Pro Palette
> Bobbi Brown gel liner
> Tarte Lights Camera Lashes mascara
> Maybelline fit concealer
> NARS light reflecting powder
> NARS Virtual Domination palette
> Anastasia Contour Kit
> Urban Decay All Nighter setting spray
> A bunch of lipsticks, Chanel Romance/Bonheur, MAC Syrup/Patisserie/Creme In Your Coffee, NARS Anna Audacious & Bobbi Brown Sandwash Pink/Red




Wow you carry the contour kit with you everyday? I'm scared of breaking it at my vanity lol


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

LVoeletters said:


> Wow you carry the contour kit with you everyday? I'm scared of breaking it at my vanity lol



I have a clear cube that I keep on my vanity, where it stays when I'm not flying out of town for work. It's actually pretty sturdy! 

Something weird I noticed about the palette was I had to kinda scratch off the top layer of product to actually get any pay off, especially for the top 3 colors. Did you experience anything like this?


----------



## Shopmore

Mirror
Boscia blotting papers
Dior lip balm
TF Didier lipstick
TF Cary lipstick

I usually keep at minimum 2 colors of lipstick and change out the colors depending on what I'm wearing.


----------



## ckddyd7109

I love yves saint laurent "ROUGE PUR COUTURE VERNIS À LÈVRES GLOSSY STAIN" I already have 2 colors but I really wanna buy one more color!


----------



## sdkitty

Lesportsac triple zip (or double zip)

lipstick
lip liner 
small mirror

safety pins
q-tips
hair band
hair elastic
pillbox 
travel toothbrush
tweezers
eye drops


----------



## ValentineNicole

2 chanel coco shine lipsticks (boy and a bright one - # is 69..), butter lippy balm in apricot, fresh lip treatment balm, cle de Peau concealer, perfume spray sample (currently Chloé), a bpal perfume oil, hair ties, caudelie hand cream, blinc mascara and primer, boscia blotting papers


----------



## mondaay

Right now, I have:

Mac mineralized skinfinish natural - medium
UD primer potion
Maybelline bad to the bronze cream shadow
Shiseido brow pencil
clio waterproof liquid liner in black
Maybelline lip balm
Gatsby blotting sheets


----------



## berrydiva

I'll join since I'm actually in the process of cleaning out my makeup bag. It's an emergency makeup bag that stays in my work bag for when I'm running out the house and didn't have time to put my mask on.

Bobbi Brown Face Touch-up Palette
Lancome Dual Finish Powder
Dior Eyeshadow mini-palette in Montaigne (came free with Diorshow overcurl in a holiday set)
Fresh Lip tint in Rose
2 Laura Mercier mini-caviar sticks in copper and khaki (for going day to night)
Nars pure matte lipstick in Amsterdam
mini-mascara sample (buxom at the moment - I just throw any sample in there)
mini-UD primer potion
mini-Too Faced Primed and Poreless
Hourglass retractable kabuki and foundation brushes
3 mini-brushes (ecotools blending brush, nars #3 and a smashbox pencil brush)
Sephora retractable brow pencil (this is a great dupe for the Anastasia brow pencil at about half the cost)
UD dual ended 24/7 pencil in zero and demolition
mini-MUFE aqua eyes in black
mini-Kat Von D tattoo liner in trooper 
*not sure why I have so many liners which is why I'm cleaning this bag out*
pencil sharpner
emergency earrings (feel naked without earrings)
an angel pin - think it was from my goddaughter's christening

On the weekends, if I'm wearing any makeup at all, I just carry what ever lipstick I'm wearing for the day in my card case. No makeup bag.


----------



## misswanderlust

Rimmel stay matte foundation
Rimmel stay matte blush
Blotting paper
Bloom eyebrow definer
Smith's lipbalm
Mirror


----------



## ceriseluster

Sharing my makeup bag contents


----------



## Avigaile Susana

I am just a basic person so here are the things inside my makeup bag right now....

*Skin* - Lucas' Papaw Ointment, Celeteque Suncare Matte Moisturiser, Nivea Creme, Celeteque Cleansing Oil, Maybelline Pore Eraser, Maybelline Fit Me Concealer Medium, Maybelline Fit Me Foundation Natural Beige, The Body Shop Tea Tree Oil, J&J Baby Powder
*Lips* - Maybelline Creamy Matte Code Red, EB Matte Lipstick Port, Nichido Lip Liner, Maybelline Superstay Matte Liquid Lipstick Voyager
*Eyebrows* - LA Girl Gel Liner Dark Brown, Maybelline Eyebrow Pencil Dark Brown
*Blush* - Sophie Magic Pink Cream
*Eyelashes* - Maybelline Hypercurl, Nichido Clear Eyebrow Gel
*Tools* - Tweezers, Precision Scissors, ABH Eyebrow Brush with Spoolie 12B and 7B, Marionnaud Eyeshadow Brush, Nail Clipper, Nail File, Mirror, Nichido Eyelash Curler, Sharpener
*Eyes *- Prescription Contact Lenses, CL Solution


----------



## vanillalatte13

Just an everyday look: nude lipstick, ABH Brow whiz, Laura mercier caviar eyeshadow stick, Bobbi brown gel eyeliner, and Maybelline Age Rewind Concealer

Sometimes keeping it simple is the best


----------



## makeupbyomar

Not my bag, but one of our principle actors, this is what we have in her bag... The other side is her brushes.


----------



## Love Of My Life

An array of lipsticks, lip liners & a few glosses
Tom Ford cushion foundation
Mist spray


----------



## dania_white

Small mirror, hair brush, rt expert face brush, hair clip, eyeliner, lipstick, tinted browcara, powder


----------



## makeupbyomar

This is what's inside _my _make-up bag...



I'll try my best to itemize the contents... On second thought... 





Fits me perfect!


----------



## primeexample

Here's my makeup bag and what's currently in it.


----------



## Purrsey

Don't carry much.


----------



## anglarry04

primeexample said:


> Here's my makeup bag and what's currently in it.



Where did you get that makeup bag? what brand is it? it is GORGEOUS


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Make-up bag is the back pouch of my trio.




CÉLINE Trio Crossbody Large
Lambskin Fluorescent Fuchsia GHW


----------



## meowkittycat

My makeup bag is the 3CE Mesh Pouch in black. It holds the makeup I've got on rotation, minus lips (I change up my lipstick/lip product more frequently). Never comes out with me.

The following are currently on my rotation:
Tinted moisturiser (mini It Cosmetics CC cream for now)
Pressed powder (Rimmel Stay Matte, that I keep in a vintage Stratton compact)
Blush (Illamasqua Naked Rose and 3CE Rose Beige) 
Bronzers (Two deluxe Too Faced Chocolate Soleil - Milk and Original)
Highlighters (MAC Lightscapade and Becca Rose Quartz)
Eyebrow powder (Anastasia Beverley Hills in Medium Brown) with duo end brow brush and spoolie
Eyeshadows x 2 singles (Wet n Wild Brulee and MAC Kid)
Mascara


----------



## oldbag

TwistedEmily said:


> cheapo compact mirror
> 2 Chanel Glossimers - Sungold and Imaginaire I think
> Stila Lipglaze in Grape
> Stila IT Gloss in Inviting, Humorous and Energetic
> The Body Shop blot papers
> The Body Shop almond oil nail and cuticle balm
> thats it i think...


----------



## oldbag

I am sorry, somehow I hit something and this posted. I should not play in my kindle when I am sleeoy


----------



## Zoexo

Chanel vita lumiere aqua foundation
Tinted moisturiser by Laura Mercier 
Benefit they’re real mascara 
Benefit hoola bronzer
Laura Mercier loose setting powder 
Laura Mercier blush in ginger 
Benefit gimme brow


----------



## makeupbyomar

Today it’s this:


----------



## debbiehillman

I got a sample vial of this 2 days ago - https://www.justfreestuff.co.uk/free-rouge-perfume/ so at the moment this and my lipstick x


----------



## makeupbyomar

Inside my makeup bag… is more makeup bags… with things and stuff and everything…


----------



## kaledonia

My Weleda pouch includes

Benecos lipstick
Lavera lipstick
Birkenstock lip balm
mirror from iHerb 
wooden comb
wet wipes
glasses cleaner wet wipes
hand sanitizer
oil control paper


----------



## makeupbyomar

_Meh... _Various brands...


----------



## Amazona

The makeup bag I take with me daily only contains the lip liner and lipstick I'm wearing that day, a beeswax lipbalm and 3 Burt's Bees tinted lipbalms (Peony, Fig and Watermelon).
For trips I take a mini eye palette (I stripped a Sephora brand palette and put my favorite colors in a small box), foundation, a tiny case of Maybelline loose powder, Rimmel Kate Moss blush palette, Bobbi Brown mini highlighter, Clinique Lash Power mascara, and a few mini lipsticks from MAC, Tom Ford and Bobbi Brown.


----------



## makeupbyomar

One of the many actor bags for Ruby and the Well Season 2.


----------



## makeupbyomar

These two brands...


----------



## lesAdrets

makeupbyomar said:


> These two brands...
> 
> View attachment 5623063



Fun puzzle — Savi Gabizon's Longing. Sounds like a fun gig 

I should try more Kosas.


----------



## makeupbyomar

lesAdrets said:


> Fun puzzle — Savi Gabizon's Longing. Sounds like a fun gig
> 
> I should try more Kosas.



Well… looks like someone has the inside scoop . Are you with the cast or crew?

Good call btw!


----------



## lesAdrets

makeupbyomar said:


> Well… looks like someone has the inside scoop . Are you with the cast or crew?
> 
> Good call btw!


Nope, not in the industry (well, except peripherally). Enjoy!


----------



## makeupbyomar

lesAdrets said:


> Nope, not in the industry (well, except peripherally). Enjoy!


 
Thanks.


----------



## OCMomof3

Make up bag: LV Cosmetic GM in either Mono or Damier Azur.

Charlotte Tilbury pressed powder
Charlotte Tilbury Concealer
Dior Lip Glow (my desert island  lip product!)
Chanel Hand Lotion (packaging drives me nuts but LOVE the product)
Nail File in case
Hermes tinted lip color
Summer Fridays clear lip balm butter
Pill box with Advil
1 pack gum at all times!
Blister Band Aid just in case
1-2 Goody Ouchless hair elastics
Travel perfume: Depending on season could be anything from Jo Malone Wood Sage & Sea Salt, Coco Mademoiselle, Tom Ford Soleil Blanc, Byredo Gypsy Water.


----------



## QuelleFromage

I am pretty minimalist and this is my whole kit unless it's a big night. This is usually in a reusable ziploc because I'm traveling - I don't carry makeup during a normal day, just lip gloss and maybe lash/brow fresheners. I need a fancy makeup bag that the ziploc can go inside, but I feel the TSA folks will just maul it 

Erborian BB cream, color adjusted to how brown I am this month. Alternate: Glossier Perfect Skin. Possible: Glossier Futuredew to add glow on top. 
Trish McEvoy translucent powder, or Glossier Wowder.
Powder brush and blending sponge. 
Glossier Boy Brow, possibly Anastasia Brow Wax.
Lash curler (probably Shiseido but varies)
Hourglass Caution mascara or Charlotte Tilbury Push-Up. Extra spoolies to thin it out. 
Glossier concealer.
RMS Beauty Lip2Cheek combo blush and lip color, usually in Demure. I LOVE THIS STUFF. 
La Mer lip balm and/or Hermès lip shine.


----------

